# April 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck



## RBHeadge PE

Welcome to the post April 2019 PE post-exam wait period. Did you think that studying for the exam and taking the exam was the hard part? Well you were wrong! Waiting for the exam results is the worst part of this whole process.

A few years ago @Dexman PE PMP  wrote a famous post ( http://engineerboards.com/topic/21356-feel-good-about-how-you-did-on-the-exam/ ) outlining the stages of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster. I’ve reproduced his immortal words (italics) and added a few new insights and advice below.

*Phase 0 (Emotional Hangover) *This happens immediately after the conclusion of the exam. You spend the next few days bouncing between phases 1-5, either individually or at the same time. You are Heisenberg's test result, simultaneously convinced that you passed and failed at the same time.

You'll find yourself suddenly with a lot of free time and no idea what to spend it on (pro tip: spam thread here, spend time with family and friends, or burn off the stress at the gym). You'll be looking at which PE stamps to order, and which PE study classes to take for the next exam. After a few days your brain will slow down and you settle into...

*Phase 1 (CALM)* This stage will last a few days. You are mostly recovered from the mental marathon of the exam and post-exam emotional roller coaster. The full weight of what has just happened hasn’t really set in and you are probably a bit relaxed thinking that the worst is over.

*Phase 2* *(SECOND-GUESSING) *_will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong._

*Phase 3* *(WORRY) *_will follow within a few weeks. At this point, you've convinced yourself that you've missed a few problems, but you *should* still be ok._

*Phase 4 (DOUBT)* _After worrying for about a month (we're now within _2-3 _weeks of results at this point), you'll jump into full blown doubt. You are now certain that you missed way too many questions to stand a chance at passing._

*Phase 5 (ANGER)* _Once you've lost hope of passing, you'll move into Phase 5 (anger) over the fact that it's taken way too damn long to grade a simple scantron and the guys at NCEES are morons for taking so long. I mean, really, 6-8 weeks to feed a scantron into a f*ing machine, COME ON!! Another source of anger stems from all of the "Not this shit again" and "Don't try to calc it because it's worthless" responses to all of your cut-score_ and release date_ posts._

BTW, want a sanity check of why it takes so long to “just score a scantron”? look here:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/29578-ncees-news-update/?page=8&amp;tab=comments#comment-7463208https://engineerboards.com/topic/29578-ncees-news-update/?page=8&amp;tab=comments#comment-7463208
 

*Phase 6 (RESULTS) *_Finally, you'll hit Phase 6 (results). Each person reacts differently at this point whether they passed or not, how many times they've taken it, financial implications, expectations, etc. Regardless of how the results come out, at this point you will find that the CAB of your choice is very welcomed to either celebrate or cry into._

Then there are obsessive futile “exercises” waiting examinees engage in. These can happen anytime during phases 2, 3, 4, and 5. The order of the exercise is arbitrary

*Futile Exercise A (Trying to calculate the cut-score)* you’ll start speculating on the cut score, as if it’s universal for all exams. Maybe discussing a question in a nebulous way and convincing yourself that it will get tossed (questions aren’t tossed). You start spouting conspiracy theories that there is a quota for maximum and minimum number of passers (there isn’t), or that NCESS wants you to fail to get more of your money (meh, not really).

The cut score will vary from exam session to exam session and from one engineering discipline to another. The cut score is based on what the minimally competent PE would get for that selection of test problems. Yes, PEs and other SMEs take practice exams with those problems to establish a baseline.  It’s futile to try to guess the “cut score”, and even if you could you don’t know your own score anyway, so it really doesn’t matter.

Want a little more elaboration? Look here:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/30365-the-wait-is-killing-me/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7485676https://engineerboards.com/topic/30365-the-wait-is-killing-me/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7485676

*Futile Exercise B (trying to figure out how to get results before they come out)* You’ll start trying to figure out ways to learn of your results before they come out. This will include searching your state’s PE license lookup or another state website, spam calling and emailing NCEES or the state board, etc.

First: Please be nice to your state board workers! You are taking this test to become a professional, so act like a professional.

NCESS won’t tell you anything beyond “8-10 weeks” until after they released the results. The state boards won’t tell you much more and NCESS usually doesn’t share anything firm with them anyway. The boards will often get surprised with the results too. No state starts updating their license lookup prior to the initial release of results. So don’t bother searching there until at least one state has released first! Some states (Mass, NJ, and a couple others) have other websites like  cs: where you can divine a pass/fail, but it won’t happen until other states have already started releasing, and those states tend to release after everyone else too.

*Futile Exercise C* *(guessing the release date)* This is another favorite pass time. You’ll start looking through old map threads to try to guess the release date. Maybe you’ll look at state board meetings dates and try to cross reference with the past results to figure out when’s this years’ will come out. Multiple posters look at the (lack of) data and come to a “conclusion” that a given date is “it”. The OG’s tell you that the wait will last a little bit longer, but group-think sets in and the vets get mocked for “trolling”. Things get even worse when the “sure thing” date passes without a release.

No one can say with certainty when the results will be released this early after the exam. With that written, we have been following things for a while and we have an idea of when the release will generally happen. Fall results take longer than spring results because of the holidays and time available to schedule cut score meetings.

The vets may not know the exact date ahead of time, but we generally know the signs and can confidently give a “no earlier than” date. *This is not the same as a release date.* We’ll also know when things are imminent.

Still want to scratch the itch? @Duckdude actually took the time to make a spreadsheet of known release dates for all states for all exams sessions going back for over a decade. And he did it AFTER he got his results back. Great dedication and work on his part! You can browse it here if you are curious.





*Futile Exercise (reading the tea leaves)* This is a variation on futile exercises B and C, but warrants its own category. You’ll start scrutinizing every NCEES tweet or facebook post, take screenshots and discuss minor tweaks to the dashboard layout, or get over excited when a state board has called an emergency meeting. You look for any clue or edge to see if you passed/failed or when the results may come out.

Sometimes these signs are legit, often they’re not. The OG’s have been tracking things for years and know how to separate the signal from the noise.

*Futile Exercise E (harassing NCEES and state board employees) *The title says it all, it's an aggravated version of futile exercise B. Don't be a d$%K and try to avoid this one. You aren't doing yourself any favors by acting unprofessional.

*Futile Exercise F5 (spam reloading the NCEES dashboard) *During this phase you are continuously reloading the NCEES dashboard and/or refreshing your email.

FWIW, we can confirm that sometimes the examinees' dashboard will update with the result prior to the NCESS email going out. The time difference is anywhere from no-delay to a couple hours. Go ahead and spam F5 the dashboard to blow off steam.

Speaking of blowing off steam, trying the April 2019 spam thread:



or any of the other game threadshttps://engineerboards.com/forum/66-games/.



> _Also, please remember that all of the senior members have been through this all and consequently will endlessly torment and tease you. We do this simply because it was done to us (I remember going off on Capt Worley for one of his fake results threads back in 2008), and we hope that you all stick around to tease the next round of exam takers. There is nothing personal meant or implied with these teases, we're just trying to lighten the mood._
> 
> _All we can do to manage these feelings is to fully participate in the eb.com post-exam thread (typically the 10k, but may be different this year). Good luck, and we all look forward to meeting many new interesting (and hopefully equally disturbed) engineers and hope you all stick around to see what a fun and entertaining group we can actually be._




So, how did the exam go last week?


----------



## a4u2fear

let's goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.  must be a real timid group that just took it.  usually there is something posted and there's nothinggggg


----------



## tpkjr2006

I have been very patient waiting for these guys to post.


----------



## SDB

The morning portion was no problem...afternoon (Geotech) was much more difficult!


----------



## adavi248

I feel  good about both portions. Really good about the Am I'm thinking 35/40 plus or minus a few and pretty good about the PM about 30/40 plus or minus a few. but apparently it could be a bad thing to feel good about the exam lol  so now im entering the twilight zone of second guessing everything.  This is my second try so i really want to be done with it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

adavi248 said:


> I feel  good about both portions. Really good about the Am I'm thinking 35/40 plus or minus a few and pretty good about the PM about 30/40 plus or minus a few. but apparently it could be a bad thing to feel good about the exam lol  so now im entering the twilight zone of second guessing everything.  This is my second try so i really want to be done with it.


what exam did you take?


----------



## adavi248

Ramnares P.E. said:


> what exam did you take?


Transportation!


----------



## SoilDR

Morning session felt great. Afternoon was a complete bummer. I scanned through and my first thought was Damn!! I took the Geotech Depth.

I managed to answer and solve quite a few eventually, I just hope it is enough.


----------



## ATDoel

New member here, I wasn't able to post or respond until just now so maybe that's why it seems everyone is so timid lol.  First time taker, WRE.  AM wasn't bad, 30 questions I understood and answered, 5 I kind of knew but could only narrow down to 2 choices, 5 I had a hard time with.  I'm thinking 32 +- 2 on the AM.

PM was a different animal.  Any confidence I had coming out of the AM was smashed within minutes of opening that test.  I was only able to confidently answer 17 questions, I was able to get an answer for 10 more but I'm not sure if they were correct.  The other 13 were a crap shoot.  I'm going to guess 24 +-5.

So 56 +- 7, feeling very 50/50 here on passing...


----------



## ashmur90

Took power for second time. On stage 2 right now. Did better, I feel like. Hopefully I passed.


----------



## Road Guy

what do you all think the cut score will be?


----------



## Manimani

any structural depth takers?

I ran out of freaking time and had to guess between 2 answers for 7 questions. fuu


----------



## 23and1

I'm somewhere between Phase 1 and 2. I feel pretty calm in general, but I do think about some of the questions every now and again. Took Mechanical-MDM. The Morning session was great, but the Afternoon was a bit tougher and had many questions in my weaker areas. All in all, I'm just getting back to life and keeping myself busy so as to avoid (read: delay the inevitable) sinking further down through the phases.


----------



## daydreambeliever

I took Power and feel pretty good about the AM not so confident about the PM. 

I'm definitely a solid 1 right now. Sitting at work trying to refocus on what pays the bills.


----------



## 23and1

Road Guy said:


> what do you all think the cut score will be?


About tree fitty


----------



## ATDoel

Road Guy said:


> what do you all think the cut score will be?


My uncle's brother in law's step 3rd cousin twice removed told me it was a solid eleventy eight


----------



## masterofnone

adavi248 said:


> I feel  good about both portions. Really good about the Am I'm thinking 35/40 plus or minus a few and pretty good about the PM about 30/40 plus or minus a few. but apparently it could be a bad thing to feel good about the exam lol  so now im entering the twilight zone of second guessing everything.  This is my second try so i really want to be done with it.


I'm right there with you. First time test taker, WRE Depth. Felt real good about AM, and not bad about PM, overall I feel like I passed.

But now it's second-guess time, I could have blundered half the questions, fallen for an NCEES trap, etc etc. It's gonna be a long wait.


----------



## cvanwy02

I took the TFS and felt really good about most of both the A.M. and P.M.  I confidently answered 31/40 on the A.M. and 30/40 on the P.M.  I felt that overall the exam was easy but fatigue started to set in towards the end of the P.M. and I caught myself thinking too hard on easy concepts.


----------



## Ranger1316

adavi248 said:


> I feel  good about both portions. Really good about the Am I'm thinking 35/40 plus or minus a few and pretty good about the PM about 30/40 plus or minus a few. but apparently it could be a bad thing to feel good about the exam lol  so now im entering the twilight zone of second guessing everything.  This is my second try so i really want to be done with it.


I am right there with you for Transpo. There were quite a few I got down to two answers so luck will probably make or break me lol.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

a4u2fear said:


> let's goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.  must be a real timid group that just took it.  usually there is something posted and there's nothinggggg


Until the last hour or so, I didn't have permission to post.

I signed in on Friday to post about the color of the pencil &amp; couldn't. Since all "new members" were locked out of posting.

Took Power, felt pretty good about it. But could go either way. Didn't feel as awful leaving as I have other attempts.


----------



## Ranger1316

Did anybody else have to deal with rain?

It was clear the week before the exam but rain came in a few hours before the start of the exam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The answer to life, the universe, and everything is 42, according to some scientist. I imagine the cut score will be similar.


----------



## daydreambeliever

LyceeFruit said:


> Didn't feel as awful leaving as I have other attempts.


I took Power too and felt the same. 

So now I'm just waiting to see if I get that NCEES Post Exam Survey. That's the tell-tale right?!?!?  :laugh:


----------



## Nashi

I came out of the exam in NY to snow.


----------



## Wreckem

I’m a second time test taker here for the Water Resources depth. The morning session felt very straight forward with lots of low hanging pinatas. Within about an hour I had finished half of the test which was a good confidence booster. Towards the last hour I was left with about 5 which I had skipped over. Trying to finish the exam in passes worked well  because reading problems a second time brought me mental flashes on how to solve them. Within my last 20 minutes there was one problem that I knew I could solve if I plugged at it long enough but figured my time would be best spent checking my work in filling out my scan tron.

Once we broke for lunch I walked to a nearby sandwich place. I had planned where I was going to eat weeks in advance and luckily didn’t have to drive anywhere. One thing that really helped my nerves was not trying to engage in conversation with anyone on how they felt about the exam. I was able to eat, relax, and focus on the afternoon session. I waited in my car for the remaining 15 minutes until everyone started herding in the door.

I started the afternoon session very strong, skipping problems that looked like disguised bear traps. About two hours in I had finished 20 problems and was right on schedule. Towards the end I was left with about 10 problems with about 45 minutes remaining. Some of these problems were just out of this world and I had no idea where to even start. Looking back, I could have probably completed them if I had more time but had to guess on these.

This was definitely my best attempt compared to my first go. What I changed as far as my study habit was doing more practice problems. I had taken 7 practice exams, which included 4 breadth, 2 depth and the NCEES practice all of which I brought for reference.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

daydreambeliever said:


> I took Power too and felt the same.
> 
> So now I'm just waiting to see if I get that NCEES Post Exam Survey. That's the tell-tale right?!?!?  :laugh:


Exactly lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Nashi said:


> I came out of the exam in NY to snow.


I came out in VT to a drizzle and it was snow later when I went back to my hotel from dinner


----------



## adavi248

Wreckem said:


> I’m a second time test taker here for the Water Resources depth. The morning session felt very straight forward with lots of low hanging pinatas. Within about an hour I had finished half of the test which was a good confidence booster. Towards the last hour I was left with about 5 which I had skipped over. Trying to finish the exam in passes worked well  because reading problems a second time brought me mental flashes on how to solve them. Within my last 20 minutes there was one problem that I knew I could solve if I plugged at it long enough but figured my time would be best spent checking my work in filling out my scan tron.
> 
> Once we broke for lunch I walked to a nearby sandwich place. I had planned where I was going to eat weeks in advance and luckily didn’t have to drive anywhere. One thing that really helped my nerves was not trying to engage in conversation with anyone on how they felt about the exam. I was able to eat, relax, and focus on the afternoon session. I waited in my car for the remaining 15 minutes until everyone started herding in the door.
> 
> I started the afternoon session very strong, skipping problems that looked disguised as bear traps. About two hours in I had finished 20 problems and was right on schedule. Towards the end I was left with about 10 problems with about 45 minutes remaining. Some of these problems were just out of this world and I had no idea where to even start. Looking back, I could have probably completed them if I had more time but had to guess on these.
> 
> This was definitely my best attempt compared to my first go. What I changed as far as my study habit was doing more practice problems. I had taken 7 practice exams, which included 4 breadth, 2 depth and the NCEES practice all of which I brought for reference.


I am convinced that was the major difference between my attempts last time I focused to much on the SOPE videos instead of working practice problems. This time I did EET depth and worked practice problems and simulate exams until I was sick. I was actually getting worried that I was going to be a little too burnt out for the test. I also utilized the pass method a lot more aggressively and felt like it probably helped me get more of the medium difficulty ones and tried to do my best on the most time consuming ones.


----------



## chaserB_PE

Manimani said:


> any structural depth takers?
> 
> I ran out of freaking time and had to guess between 2 answers for 7 questions. fuu


I took civil structural, not SE. Morning was easy minus a couple tricky conceptual questions  but the afternoon killed me again. I’m praying for a Pass


----------



## Wreckem

@adavi248

Agreed, the practice problems made all the difference.

Good luck to us both!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I came for the advice.

I stayed for the SPAM THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @NJmike PE @RBHeadge PE

NB to the newbies: If you want your scores, you have to spam. If you want a passing score, you have to spam more. It's simple science.

Take it from me, I didn't pass until I hustled on the April 2018 15k SPAM thread. I didn't believe it then, but now I see the light.


----------



## SirPup

I took the Civil - Water Resources depth (first timer)... 

AM started out a little difficult as I got hung up on some conceptual questions.  I skipped over these and flew through the other 30-35 questions.  Went back and was able to use my resources to answer a few others.  Probably around a 34 for the morning.  

PM started out strong, but by the time I got to the end I had about 5 questions I had answered that I was unsure on, and exactly 3 I had no idea on.  I was so burnt out by the end of the test I just eliminated some obviously wrong answers on those 3 and guessed. The ones I did know I was pretty confident on. Probably got 30-35.

Definitely feels like I passed but I can't stop thinking about the questions I didn't know.  The wait already sucks and its only been 3 days.


----------



## Persianger

I am a first time taker from southeast   I took WRE and the afternoon was just a killer! 

The AM was much better than what I thought it would be. I'm expecting 30 +/- 3 answered correctly. I could finish it under 3 hours, and reviewed it once which I could fix 2 of my mistakes and corrected it. (Tricky questions) 

I took School of PE preparation for both AM and PM. For AM, that preparation materials and videos were awesome! For PM ... 

When I started PM, I was thinking that I can get it passed only if I can answer to +24 of these questions, but as I was moving on, I realized that it's not possible. As much as School of PE was helpful for the AM session, it was absolute waste of time for the PM session! I spent +200 hrs watching their videos and solving their Workshop problems, but again, that was waste of time! Thank god I went over some of material from different sources in the last 48 hours before the test, otherwise I would be a complete bumper! Overall I thing I did 18 +/- 2 questions correct. I made 8 lucky shots, and the rest just not sure! 

If I pass I would be surprised but not shocked!


----------



## ATDoel

Persianger said:


> I am a first time taker from southeast   I took WRE and the afternoon was just a killer!
> 
> The AM was much better than what I thought it would be. I'm expecting 30 +/- 3 answered correctly. I could finish it under 3 hours, and reviewed it once which I could fix 2 of my mistakes and corrected it. (Tricky questions)
> 
> I took School of PE preparation for both AM and PM. For AM, that preparation materials and videos were awesome! For PM ...
> 
> When I started PM, I was thinking that I can get it passed only if I can answer to +24 of these questions, but as I was moving on, I realized that it's not possible. As much as School of PE was helpful for the AM session, it was absolute waste of time for the PM session! I spent +200 hrs watching their videos and solving their Workshop problems, but again, that was waste of time! Thank god I went over some of material from different sources in the last 48 hours before the test, otherwise I would be a complete bumper! Overall I thing I did 18 +/- 2 questions correct. I made 8 lucky shots, and the rest just not sure!
> 
> If I pass I would be surprised but not shocked!


are you, me?  lol I think we're probably in a position where if the cut is low 50s we're good, if it's mid or high 50s we may not make it


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I came for the advice.
> 
> I stayed for the SPAM THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @NJmike PE @RBHeadge PE
> 
> NB to the newbies: If you want your scores, you have to spam. If you want a passing score, you have to spam more. It's simple science.


I don't know why you're @'ing me? I made the spam thread lasr session and totally screwed it up. We barely got halfway to the goal. Someone far more skilled than I needs to do it.

Re:spaming and getting results









ATDoel said:


> are you, me?  lol I think we're probably in a position where if the cut is low 50s we're good, if it's mid or high 50s we may not make it


^this is everyone, every session


----------



## Persianger

ATDoel said:


> are you, me?  lol I think we're probably in a position where if the cut is low 50s we're good, if it's mid or high 50s we may not make it


 Did you have SOPE too? Apparently, everybody is happy about the AM portion. So, I guess the cut is going about 53-54 since a lot of people did well in the morning.


----------



## ads0221

Civil/Str 2nd time taking it.

AM - I felt good and I think this was where I improved the most from when I took it last fall, everything was pretty straight forward ended up guessing on 3-4.

PM - I felt slightly better than last fall, I noticed that this year it was a ton of look ups and conceptual questions. I ended up guessing on 7-8 after I went through it the first time and wish I would have saved myself some more time to look up a couple more.

There's nothing we can do now, hoping for the best.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Geralyn

I took the IE test in Pomona, CA. Was there any other IE’s there? 

It was my first time. I’m trying to keep my thoughts from being negative. I’m thankful it’s over.


----------



## M&M

Mech HVAC 1st time taking it

I forgot my watch so it was great trying to pace myself but ended up finishing the AM 45 mins early and the PM 30 mins early which was surprising since I had a hard time with time during practice exams. I thought the test was easier than the NCEES practice exam or I might have fallen for all their tricks.

I did School of PE and Engineering Pro Guides


----------



## fyrfytr310

Power here.

I feel about the same for both sessions.  One really oddball question in the first half, that’s all I’ll say about it, but everything else seemed fair.

Some key areas I wish I would have studied more but I didn’t feel totally unprepared.  If I consider every question I can recall that I scratched my head on as a missed point, I should be sitting around a 67.  It would be fair to say I screwed up a few more I don’t recall or simply did wrong thinking I was right.  So maybe 60 is more realistic.  

All in all, I am 70% confident.


----------



## FromThisSoil

ads0221 said:


> Civil/Str 2nd time taking it.
> 
> AM - I felt good and I think this was where I improved the most from when I took it last fall, everything was pretty straight forward ended up guessing on 3-4.
> 
> PM - I felt slightly better than last fall, I noticed that this year it was a ton of look ups and conceptual questions. I ended up guessing on 7-8 after I went through it the first time and wish I would have saved myself some more time to look up a couple more.
> 
> There's nothing we can do now, hoping for the best.


Also second attempt structural.

AM - Guessed on a few, actually had time to check some answers this time.

PM - I was initially thrown for a loop on a number of questions but turns out they were actually not that complex. Once those questions had time to marinate in my mind, while I did some other questions, I was able to answer them. Happy to say I was able to locate all the “code trivia” questions sprinkled throughout.

I actually feel good about this attempt, whereas last time I was pretty much resigned to knowing I failed. This time feels like I actually have a shot.


----------



## Tres Amigos

2nd time Mech - HVAC. 

AM I found answers to 30, made very good guesses on 5, and complete random guesses on 5. 

PM found answers to 32, very good guesses on 5 and complete random guesses on 3

If I got 80% of the ones I found answers to i would be at about 50. If i got 20% of the ones i guessed on that would be an additional 4. So a total of 54/80 or 67.5% raw. 

This past October, the raw cut score was a 51 based off the Texas scores so i'm feeling a little hopeful.


----------



## adavi248

Wreckem said:


> @adavi248
> 
> Agreed, the practice problems made all the difference.
> 
> Good luck to us both!


Good luck to you as well!


----------



## tmntjmc

daydreambeliever said:


> I took Power and feel pretty good about the AM not so confident about the PM.
> 
> I'm definitely a solid 1 right now. Sitting at work trying to refocus on what pays the bills.


Exactly how I feel. This is my third attempt (PE Power). It's crazy how every time the test is vastly different from the last. This time at least I got the direct from NEC questions right.. other than that who know.. at a raw score you need 56/80 to get 70% so I'm not sure I got that many correct..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ranger1316 said:


> Did anybody else have to deal with rain?
> 
> It was clear the week before the exam but rain came in a few hours before the start of the exam


My exam was held indoors.


----------



## NWGrown

Getting started studying was the hardest part for me and studying was the second hardest. 

I was fairly stressed from about 5-weeks out from the test to the last week when I suddenly started to get calmer.  I continued to calmer all the way up to the exam and am feeling great now.  I took the WRE depth.  I made my way through breath with no issues; depth was much more difficult.  I think I'm hovering somewhere around a RAW score of 80% +/- 5% and am just going to hang my hat on that for the next few weeks and feel accomplished just for putting forth a good effort and completing the  exam.

I think everyone should take a moment to pat themselves on the back for amazing effort and perseverance.


----------



## ATDoel

Persianger said:


> Did you have SOPE too? Apparently, everybody is happy about the AM portion. So, I guess the cut is going about 53-54 since a lot of people did well in the morning.


so hard to say, I would be feeling better if there were more people saying how hard it was hahaha I didn't but I did take it in Birmingham!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

One of my coworkers has hit the freak out stage, convinced he's failed, and has started looking for more study material. I think I calmed him down, told him to wait til June, and that if he did fail, I'll give him my sources for materials. But why spend the money when you don't know yet?


----------



## Nashi

LyceeFruit said:


> One of my coworkers has hit the freak out stage, convinced he's failed, and has started looking for more study material. I think I calmed him down, told him to wait til June, and that if he did fail, I'll give him my sources for materials. But why spend the money when you don't know yet?


Wow that was quick. That's why its good to book a small get away to take your mind off it.

I keep having dreams about the problems...nothing a short trip wont cure.


----------



## daydreambeliever

Nashi said:


> I keep having dreams about the problems.


I seriously woke up around midnight last night, grabbed my phone and googled one of the topics. Pretty sure I got that particular problem wrong. haha, I may be transitioning to a different phase now. 

The hubby are planning a trip for the end of May/beginning of June sans toddler so I'm super stoked. I may be either celebrating or drowning my sorrows by that point.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Nashi said:


> Wow that was quick. That's why its good to book a small get away to take your mind off it.
> 
> I keep having dreams about the problems...nothing a short trip wont cure.


Yeah... I feel bad for the guy but I've also been there so I get it.

I've got a trip next week and I'm so freaking excited. I told boyfriend that I was taking a brain break until after our trip on technical reading. But when we return, I'll be back to reading textbooks - unrelated to the PE tho. Tho what I'd reading may assist on the PE if I have to take it again. Just working on my technical depth for work


----------



## Nashi

daydreambeliever said:


> I seriously woke up around midnight last night, grabbed my phone and googled one of the topics. Pretty sure I got that particular problem wrong. haha, I may be transitioning to a different phase now.
> 
> The hubby are planning a trip for the end of May/beginning of June sans toddler so I'm super stoked. I may be either celebrating or drowning my sorrows by that point.


I know I looked up a few topics I remembered too. It was such a lively dream and my toddler was kicking in his dreams and I was like is he also dreaming about the PE

Nice...something fun to look forward to.

Our little guy is going with us..its an anniversary celebration trip.


----------



## daydreambeliever

Nashi said:


> I know I looked up a few topics I remembered too. It was such a lively dream and my toddler was kicking in his dreams and I was like is he also dreaming about the PE
> 
> Nice...something fun to look forward to.
> 
> Our little guy is going with us..its an anniversary celebration trip.


Haha wouldn't that be crazy if he woke up asking you about the delta/wye relationships!!!!!

Yeah I feel a little guilty about not taking her with us so that's why we are waiting several weeks to go. We're going to the beach and I really just want to plant my ass in the sand and drink. Can't really do that with a toddler. We'll be taking the family beach trip in July so it won't be much longer before she gets to go.

You guys have fun! I'm sure he'll be happy to have your undivided attention. My kiddo is still recovering from me leaving the house every weekend and staying late at work to study.


----------



## cvanwy02

It appears that I am the only one on the forum that took the Mechanical TFS exam???


----------



## Nashi

Haha yeah the only delta and wye he would be worried about is the delta in the amount of food on his plate or "why" his toys are missing in the living room

I understand...plant that ass and just stare off into the distance.

I plan to watch my son play in the water and just be a mama for once. He has been visiting me in the spare room which I grew to hate because it represents the study lair I've been stuck in as time just miraculously flew by every day I studied. I haven't gone in there since the day before the test

Enjoy your well deserved trip



daydreambeliever said:


> Haha wouldn't that be crazy if he woke up asking you about the delta/wye relationships!!!!!
> 
> Yeah I feel a little guilty about not taking her with us so that's why we are waiting several weeks to go. We're going to the beach and I really just want to plant my ass in the sand and drink. Can't really do that with a toddler. We'll be taking the family beach trip in July so it won't be much longer before she gets to go.
> 
> You guys have fun! I'm sure he'll be happy to have your undivided attention. My kiddo is still recovering from me leaving the house every weekend and staying late at work to study.


----------



## Nashi

LyceeFruit said:


> Yeah... I feel bad for the guy but I've also been there so I get it.
> 
> I've got a trip next week and I'm so freaking excited. I told boyfriend that I was taking a brain break until after our trip on technical reading. But when we return, I'll be back to reading textbooks - unrelated to the PE tho. Tho what I'd reading may assist on the PE if I have to take it again. Just working on my technical depth for work


I totally understand...especially when you double back on a problem you put off on the first go to get the easier ones and then you run out of time to get the more involved problems you know you would get if you had more time.

Yes a brain break is needed..you will come back refreshed to tackle the other work...where are you guys heading to?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Nashi said:


> I totally understand...especially when you double back on a problem you put off on the first go to get the easier ones and then you run out of time to get the more involved problems you know you would get if you had more time.
> 
> Yes a brain break is needed..you will come back refreshed to tackle the other work...where are you guys heading to?


Florida Keys, we're in Maine and winter is never ending this year. Literally. It's snowing right now.

How about you guys??


----------



## ATDoel

LyceeFruit said:


> Florida Keys, we're in Maine and winter is never ending this year. Literally. It's snowing right now.
> 
> How about you guys??


Ha, I'm in Alabama, it's 80 degrees here, I'm going to New York, Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusetts, and Rhode Island for two weeks this Friday.


----------



## Nashi

I always wanted to go to Maine...eventually but not in winter.

Luckily its not snowing here in NY.

We are headed to Bermuda on a cruise I'm looking forward to the pink sand and the caves.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ATDoel said:


> Ha, I'm in Alabama, it's 80 degrees here, I'm going to New York, Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusetts, and Rhode Island for two weeks this Friday.


Bring boots. It's mud season in VT and NH. My car is covered in VerMUD from Friday/Saturday. If you'll be in Burlington, you'll be fine. But otherwise, yeah loads of mud


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Nashi said:


> I always wanted to go to Maine...eventually but not in winter.
> 
> Luckily its not snowing here in NY.
> 
> We are headed to Bermuda on a cruise I'm looking forward to the pink sand and the caves.


Understandable.

Summer is about the middle 2 weeks of July so.... lol


----------



## ATDoel

LyceeFruit said:


> Bring boots. It's mud season in VT and NH. My car is covered in VerMUD from Friday/Saturday. If you'll be in Burlington, you'll be fine. But otherwise, yeah loads of mud


Yup, that's what I heard.  We'll be in Burlington.  In NH we're going to the white mountains, hoping to do some winter hiking while there's still snow/ice at elevation.


----------



## Nashi

Oh wow..haha...good to know.

And I thought NY winters were bad.



LyceeFruit said:


> Understandable.
> 
> Summer is about the middle 2 weeks of July so.... lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ATDoel said:


> Yup, that's what I heard.  We'll be in Burlington.  In NH we're going to the white mountains, hoping to do some winter hiking while there's still snow/ice at elevation.


Follow the website newenglandtrailconditions.com so you know what you're getting into.

If you can't do one of the bigger peaks, Kearsarge North in Conway &amp; Peaked&amp; Middle in Conway are both decent hikes with good views. 

There was 3 ft of snowpack in Vermont on Saturday at Camels Hump. It was mashed potatoes tho.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Nashi said:


> Oh wow..haha...good to know.
> 
> And I thought NY winters were bad.


I mean it's mostly a joke. But we do only get a couple of weeks or completely unbearable heat &amp; humidity unlike other parts of the country. It's still nice for the rest of the summer. And some places aren't air-conditioned so I would actually avoid mid-July.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

cvanwy02 said:


> It appears that I am the only one on the forum that took the Mechanical TFS exam???


Hope it went well.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Road Guy said:


> what do you all think the cut score will be? ﻿


One less than I got right. If i got 55 right, then 54 is cutoff for example.

I think I am still fried, tried to use my NCEES password to login here.

Construction for third time. If I passed, will never use 80-90 % of material again. 

Construction is misnomer. I have plenty of experience with underground construction (tanks and pipelines), but most references are for building construction.


----------



## cvanwy02

Audi driver said:


> Hope it went well.


I felt like it went well but I hear that's a bad thing haha.


----------



## Purple PE

Geralyn said:


> I took the IE test in Pomona, CA. Was there any other IE’s there?
> 
> It was my first time. I’m trying to keep my thoughts from being negative. I’m thankful it’s over.


I took the IE exam in AR. Not many of us around. I am really unsure about how it went. Not very confident.


----------



## preeb

It was snowing as I was leaving the PE test site (Albany, NY). I had taken Thursday off to relax and switch over to my summer tires. Felt like Mother Nature was playing a cruel belated April Fools joke...


----------



## Geralyn

Purple said:


> I took the IE exam in AR. Not many of us around. I am really unsure about how it went. Not very confident.


Hi! I think the majority of engineers at the test site were civil. 

I agree with you that there were not many IEs there.


----------



## tb93310

Ive been in Phase 2 since exam day. I know i answered at least 60 correct. Out of the 20 remaining, I know I missed 5 for sure. I figured out the correct answers after the exam. The remaining 15 can go either way.

This will be a long 6-8wks, but it beats having to sacrifice evenings and weekends studying. I took Transportation.


----------



## cbjorklund

Is there a phase where you're constantly creeping on Engineerboards.com just to see the chatter? I think I'm there.


----------



## Tres Amigos

Purple said:


> I took the IE exam in AR. Not many of us around. I am really unsure about how it went. Not very confident.





Geralyn said:


> Hi! I think the majority of engineers at the test site were civil.
> 
> I agree with you that there were not many IEs there.




I took it in AR. 

Mechanical HVAC here. I saw a few other HVAC guys there too, but yes typically most are Civils


----------



## RBHeadge PE

daydreambeliever said:


> I seriously woke up around midnight last night, grabbed my phone and googled one of the topics. Pretty sure I got that particular problem wrong. haha, I may be transitioning to a different phase now.


Welcome to Phase 2.



cvanwy02 said:


> It appears that I am the only one on the forum that took the Mechanical TFS exam???


Probably not. You may just be the only extroverted (or least introverted) ME who took the test this session.



JDG Engineer said:


> If I passed, will never use 80-90 % of material again.


Truer words have never been spoken.



tb93310 said:


> This will be a long 6-8wks,


9-12 weeks in Pennsylvania



cbjorklund said:


> Is there a phase where you're constantly creeping on Engineerboards.com just to see the chatter? I think I'm there.


Nope, that just normal behavior.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

accidental quad-post (please delete)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

accidental quad-post (please delete)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

accidental quad-post (please delete)


----------



## Matt Skillet

Am I in the right place to mope for 6-8 weeks?


----------



## Matt Skillet

So what's the final determination of the cut score? 56/80, or is  it less?


----------



## fyrfytr310

Matt Skillet said:


> So what's the final determination of the cut score? 56/80, or is  it less?


Depends on statistical factors that will not be shared with the masses.  I would assume 52-56 but there are no guarantees.


----------



## Matt Skillet

I feel pretty sure I got to 56, but the wait is going to kill me.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Matt Skillet said:


> I feel pretty sure I got to 56, but the wait is going to kill me.


I feel the same.  I’ve gone through the problems, as best as I can recall, dozens of times and can’t find a maximum miss number greater than 24.  

Makes me nervous about the traps NCEES sets though.


----------



## Matt Skillet

fyrfytr310 said:


> I feel the same.  I’ve gone through the problems, as best as I can recall, dozens of times and can’t find a maximum miss number greater than 24.
> 
> Makes me nervous about the traps NCEES sets though.


They are some tricksters for sure.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Matt Skillet said:


> Am I in the right place to mope for 6-8 weeks?


Yes, but the wait is longer in PA.



fyrfytr310 said:


> Depends on statistical factors that will not be shared with the masses.  I would assume 52-56 but there are no guarantees.


Not that it matters, but we've seen it as high as 57. The lowest we've seen is around 51-52; it could be lower is you believe the Texas extrapolations. _hint: don_'t


----------



## Arch_Engineer

Did anyone take the architectural engineering PE?


----------



## cvanwy02

Had my first nightmare about the test... I answered a problem with gauge pressure when they were asking about absolute hahahahahaha make it stop hahahahahaha


----------



## Platypus Engineer

RBHeadge PE said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.


If I passed, will never use 80-90 % of material again.  @RBHeadge PE with regards to your reply, even more so for me, primary focus of my job is corrosion control, so only really relevant topic is project management.

Thinking about it mix of Phase 2/3/4.

There is a college library I pass on my home from work, used it for studying. Last night, I slowed down to look for parking near it.


----------



## ATDoel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, but the wait is longer in PA.
> 
> Not that it matters, but we've seen it as high as 57. The lowest we've seen is around 51-52; it could be lower is you believe the Texas extrapolations. _hint: don_'t


Looking at the last test, I didn't see anyone that failed with anything higher than a 49, that seemed pretty low.  The cut was much higher for the past tests though.  I assume the cut score is different for each concentration for civils?  I often wonder if they scale the AM the same for everyone, then scale the PM separate, or if they scale both AM and PM together as one for each concentration.

Not that it matters I guess.


----------



## SoilDR

Weirdest dream last night. I took the online PE test (in my dreams). The results said - You have cleared Level 1 of the PE exam. 4 more levels to go!!!


----------



## MspSdf

adavi248 said:


> I feel  good about both portions. Really good about the Am I'm thinking 35/40 plus or minus a few and pretty good about the PM about 30/40 plus or minus a few. but apparently it could be a bad thing to feel good about the exam lol  so now im entering the twilight zone of second guessing everything.  This is my second try so i really want to be done with it.






tb93310 said:


> Ive been in Phase 2 since exam day. I know i answered at least 60 correct. Out of the 20 remaining, I know I missed 5 for sure. I figured out the correct answers after the exam. The remaining 15 can go either way.
> 
> This will be a long 6-8wks, but it beats having to sacrifice evenings and weekends studying. I took Transportation.


Newbie here. Took Transportation. AM was more straightforward than I thought. Hopefully at least 30.

PM was tougher than I thought. I was stuck on a few questions and when I looked at the clock it's 3 hours and I only have 25 answered. When the clock turned to 3:59 I need to guess around 7-8 of them. Based on the other replies, I am already planning for October and have asked my references to prepare sending experience forms again.

I took the PPI course offered by the state NSPE chapter. I felt underprepared for the PM even after I did the entire 6-minute problems book and the official practice exam. I feel like there wasn't much resources to practice Transportation depth. It sounds like EEI is better with the depth disciplines.

We shall see.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ATDoel said:


> Looking at the last test, I didn't see anyone that failed with anything higher than a 49, that seemed pretty low.
> 
> ...
> 
> I assume the cut score is different for each concentration for civils?  I often wonder if they scale the AM the same for everyone, then scale the PM separate, or if they scale both AM and PM together as one for each concentration.


Each session is different.  While its possible that the cut score for a certain test last session was ~50, we didn't get a lot of data either, so I'm not sure i believe that number.

I would expect each of the concentration exams to have a different cut score. However I would expect the AM portions to contribute the same minimal competency score to each discipline; so the PM minimum competency acore would vary for each concentration. Thus the overall  cut score would be a little different.

But, no it doesn't matter. What's done is done. Ideally though, examinees should have been prepared enough to score a sufficiently high score that quibbling over the difference between 50-57 doesn't matter.



SoilDR said:


> Weirdest dream last night. I took the online PE test (in my dreams). The results said - You have cleared Level 1 of the PE exam. 4 more levels to go!!!


Those dreams never quite go away. I passed almost five years ago and I still get one of those dreams occasionally.


----------



## ATDoel

I noticed in the October 2018 welcome to the suck thread that there was mention of a new exam that would delay results.  Do we know if there was a new exam in this past session?


----------



## GeoDude_PE

ATDoel said:


> Looking at the last test, I didn't see anyone that failed with anything higher than a 49, that seemed pretty low.  The cut was much higher for the past tests though.  I assume the cut score is different for each concentration for civils?  I often wonder if they scale the AM the same for everyone, then scale the PM separate, or if they scale both AM and PM together as one for each concentration.
> 
> Not that it matters I guess.


From what I understand (not all that much probably) the AM "scale" is set for everybody taking the AM for minimal competency. If that is 25 problems right out of 40 then its 25 problems right for everyone. Then the PM "scale" will be different for each discipline. So if Structural minimum competency is 25, Geotech is 26, Transportation is 27, etc. then the cut score for each discipline would be 50, 51, 52 respectively.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ATDoel said:


> I noticed in the October 2018 welcome to the suck thread that there was mention of a new exam that would delay results.  Do we know if there was a new exam in this past session?


There were not any new exams this session.


----------



## CivilJWtransp

I just recently took PE Civil Transportation for the 3rd time

I think I’m at phase 2.  I was more confident with morning than the afternoon.  And I’m already predicting result timeframe.

i think the thing that bothered me the most was this test taker next to me talking over codes out loud.


----------



## Zstone

First time test taker (WRE).

In general the morning  session was on par with most of the practice problems I had worked (NCEES, SOPE, etc.). There were a few more conceptual problems than I would have liked to see and I still think at least one of them had multiple correct answers. I also didn’t see as many water questions as I would have liked. I confidently answered 28-30 in the first 2 hours. I spent the remaining time working the others and ended up making educated guesses on 4-6. Based on my current “post-test analysis” (which I seem to revisit every other night) I likely got around 29-31 correct.

The afternoon was going well for the first 2 hours. I probably worked through 25 problems confidently and read every problem at least once. My second pass probably took 45 minutes and left me with about 10 unanswered questions. At this point I think I was mentally exhausted because a few of the problems that were left should have been 2-3 minutes but I was looking in all the wrong places. These are problems that I hadn’t seen before on any of my practice exams but were not super complicated (although at that point they were reading as if they were in a foreign language). I ended up guessing on about 5 or 6. 

Since the exam I have probably spent 3-4 hours solving and trying to find answers to the problems I could recall. Based on this I am thinking I answered around 55-60 correctly, so it could go either way. 

We shall find out on May 24th at 3:00 PM.


----------



## FromThisSoil

Zstone said:


> First time test taker (WRE).
> 
> In general the morning  session was on par with most of the practice problems I had worked (NCEES, SOPE, etc.). There were a few more conceptual problems than I would have liked to see and I still think at least one of them had multiple correct answers. I also didn’t see as many water questions as I would have liked. I confidently answered 28-30 in the first 2 hours. I spent the remaining time working the others and ended up making educated guesses on 4-6. Based on my current “post-test analysis” (which I seem to revisit every other night) I likely got around 29-31 correct.
> 
> The afternoon was going well for the first 2 hours. I probably worked through 25 problems confidently and read every problem at least once. My second pass probably took 45 minutes and left me with about 10 unanswered questions. At this point I think I was mentally exhausted because a few of the problems that were left should have been 2-3 minutes but I was looking in all the wrong places. These are problems that I hadn’t seen before on any of my practice exams but were not super complicated (although at that point they were reading as if they were in a foreign language). I ended up guessing on about 5 or 6.
> 
> Since the exam I have probably spent 3-4 hours solving and trying to find answers to the problems I could recall. Based on this I am thinking I answered around 55-60 correctly, so it could go either way.
> 
> We shall find out on May 24th at 3:00 PM.


Was the question on the AM you thought had multiple possible answers, a question with multiple statements given and then asking you which of those statements were true?


----------



## Matt Skillet

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, but the wait is longer in PA.
> 
> Not that it matters, but we've seen it as high as 57. The lowest we've seen is around 51-52; it could be lower is you believe the Texas extrapolations. _hint: don_'t


Good synopsis. So I guess the differences is due to difficulty variations? Any repeat takers confirm the 56 year was harder than the 52 year? I guess I will be able to contribute when Texas gives me my score.

(Civil-Structural)



Arch_Engineer said:


> Did anyone take the architectural engineering PE?


Didn't know there was such a thing? What the hell are the subjects?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

@Ebay-Seller  please do not post external links to sell materials.  This is your only warning.


----------



## StacyG

Took the ME MMD.  Pretty much the same as everyone else.  Feel really good about the morning section but some of the afternoon questions - no way they could have been done in 6 minutes.  Plus I'm sure I started freaking out about time and made stupid mistakes in the afternoon.  So we'll see.


----------



## ashmur90

I got my survey e-mail. Yay I failed!!!!


----------



## ATDoel

RBHeadge PE said:


> There were not any new exams this session.


Hmmmmm so does that mean some of us should be expecting our results back around May 6-10th?  I saw that results often came back in the 30-35 day range on past exams, I'm assuming that was when there weren't any new exams?


----------



## YW55

Got the NCEES survey email this morning as well.


----------



## daydreambeliever

ashmur90 said:


> I got my survey e-mail. Yay I failed!!!!


It doesn't mean you failed.


----------



## ashmur90

daydreambeliever said:


> It doesn't mean you failed.


Oh I know...I was just joking around haha.


----------



## daydreambeliever

ashmur90 said:


> Oh I know...I was just joking around haha.


haha, I feel like I'm already starting to freak out. I need a vacation stat!!! It's been extremely difficult to get back in the grove at work. I have so many deadlines but I just can't focus!


----------



## ashmur90

daydreambeliever said:


> haha, I feel like I'm already starting to freak out. I need a vacation stat!!! It's been extremely difficult to get back in the grove at work. I have so many deadlines but I just can't focus!


Same here. I had two projects pop up with a deadline of next Thursday and I'm like


----------



## cvanwy02

daydreambeliever said:


> haha, I feel like I'm already starting to freak out. I need a vacation stat!!! It's been extremely difficult to get back in the grove at work. I have so many deadlines but I just can't focus!


Ditto


----------



## Zstone

FromThisSoil said:


> Was the question on the AM you thought had multiple possible answers, a question with multiple statements given and then asking you which of those statements were true?


No not that one. The question I am referring to needed more information to determine which answer would be most appropriate. I used my best judgment and I think I may have gotten it correct but it should not have been on the exam in my opinion (or worded differently). There was one other that I think could have had 2 correct answers based on the info provided. 

I will express my concerns in the survey I received this morning.


----------



## SoilDR

CivilJWtransp said:


> I just recently took PE Civil Transportation for the 3rd time
> 
> I think I’m at phase 2.  I was more confident with morning than the afternoon.  And I’m already predicting result timeframe.
> 
> i think the thing that bothered me the most was this test taker next to me talking over codes out loud.


Haa, totally relate to a bothering neighbor. The guy next to me hit his calculator so hard ,every time he picked it up like he was going to break it !!


----------



## ashmur90

SoilDR said:


> Haa, totally relate to a bothering neighbor. The guy next to me hit his calculator so hard ,every time he picked it up like he was going to break it !!


Girl next to me was eating pretzels and stuff the entire test. The crunching and the bag rustling was getting old, fast.


----------



## ATDoel

Zstone said:


> No not that one. The question I am referring to needed more information to determine which answer would be most appropriate. I used my best judgment and I think I may have gotten it correct but it should not have been on the exam in my opinion (or worded differently). There was one other that I think could have had 2 correct answers based on the info provided.
> 
> I will express my concerns in the survey I received this morning.


are you talking about the one where a dimension was missing?  Or maybe it wasn't and I just didn't know how to do it without that dimension  I ended up scaling what they gave us and just used that number, it ended up being really close to one of the answers so I dunno.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ashmur90 said:


> Girl next to me was eating pretzels and stuff the entire test. The crunching and the bag rustling was getting old, fast.


wtf

the guide says "unintrustive snacks like hard candy"


----------



## SoilDR

ashmur90 said:


> Girl next to me was eating pretzels and stuff the entire test. The crunching and the bag rustling was getting old, fast.


Jeez! That is so distracting.


----------



## ashmur90

Right? I mean I was forcing myself to eat lunch and breakfast I was so nervous. How can you eat all throughout both sessions AND a lunch?


----------



## McEng PE

ashmur90 said:


> Girl next to me was eating pretzels and stuff the entire test. The crunching and the bag rustling was getting old, fast.


When I took the PE exam, I had a girl behind me eating ice...it gets annoying very quickly.


----------



## NikR_PE

McEng said:


> When I took the PE exam﻿, I had a girl behind me eating ice...it gets annoying very quickly.


Did she bring in a cooler? Where did she store the ice.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Matt Skillet said:


> Any repeat takers confirm the 56 year was harder than the 52 year? I guess I will be able to contribute when Texas gives me my score.


A higher cut score is indicative of an easier exam.

Measuring relative exam difficulty amongst examinees isn't easily quantifiable.



ATDoel said:


> Hmmmmm so does that mean some of us should be expecting our results back around May 6-10th?  I saw that results often came back in the 30-35 day range on past exams, I'm assuming that was when there weren't any new exams?


Previous april exams released after 34-upper-forty days. Interpret that however you will. But do consider if May 6-10 fits in the historic range.



YW55 said:


> Got the NCEES survey email this morning as well.


@knight1fox3


----------



## McEng PE

NikR said:


> Did she bring in a cooler? Where did she store the ice.


It was in a cup.


----------



## NikR_PE

McEng said:


> It was in a cup.


All she needed was some scotch and she was golden.


----------



## McEng PE

NikR said:


> All she needed was some scotch and she was golden.


Ha!! I would have been ok with that, if should would share.


----------



## Mo84

I remember when I first saw this thread for October 18. I was like boy the wait does suck and it only had been few days. Though this was nothing compared to how my feelings got manipulated here during the results week lol


----------



## Tres Amigos

What exactly is the purpose of the survey? is this our opportunity to complain about errors/discrepancies on the test?


----------



## ThisTestisKillingMe

I took WRE for the third time. AM was definitely as others described it; par for the course. Nothing TOO crazy in there, I think. PM was more difficult. Someone above mentioned they utilized School of PE and felt insufficiently prepared for the PM; I absolutely agree. I used School of PE also and, although they did great at prepping me for the AM, the WRE PM section NEEDS WORK. 

I found a lot of old NCEES practice exams and utilized practice problems from other sources to prepare, and it was MUCH better this time around. I also take some comfort in the other repeat test takers out here...Misery loves company   I'm sure everyone will do just fine! Welcome to the suck 1st timers!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tres Amigos said:


> What exactly is the purpose of the survey? is this our opportunity to complain about errors/discrepancies on the test?


It asks about the quality of the exam site and proctoring.


----------



## NWGrown

Was just having a conversation with a co-worker about recieving the exam results and he shared his theory on when we would receive the results.  He stated that he took the test three times and is fairly confident in his theory.

His theory is that exam results will be released 1-2 days after NCEES has concluded all of their internal exam review meetings. 

Just went to the NCEES website and their last review meeting is scheduled for June 1st.  If his theory is true that would mean results will be released Monday June 3rd.

He was surprised the last review meeting was scheduled so late.  Hope his theory does not hold true.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NWGrown said:


> Just went to the NCEES website and their last review meeting is scheduled for June 1st.  If his theory is true that would mean results will be released Monday June 3rd.


That's a routine meeting. Exams committees hold those all the time. Nothing to worry about.

It's the "cut score" or "exam standard setting" meetings that delay things. There weren't any new (pencil and paper) exams this session so there wouldn't be a need to hold "cut score" meetings.

I would expect most states to release by June 1st. Pennsylvania being the obvious exception.


----------



## CivilJWtransp

I predict results to be out around May 15th based on last year being 40 and 41 days


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Commence Futile Exercise C


----------



## Matt Skillet

RBHeadge PE said:


> A higher cut score is indicative of an easier exam.
> 
> Measuring relative exam difficulty amongst examinees isn't easily quantifiable.
> 
> Previous april exams released after 34-upper-forty days. Interpret t﻿hat however ﻿you will. But do con﻿sider if May 6-10 fits in the historic range.
> 
> @knight1fox3


Man, you give some really good feedback. Congrats... You just made my list of top-100 people on planet Earth.

Thanks.



ashmur90 said:


> Right? I mean I was forcing myself to eat lunch and breakfast I was so nervous. How can you eat all throughout both sessions AND a lunch?


Oh man!!! I had the same exact thing!!! Plus we had an exam NAZI running things, which didn't help.


----------



## tb93310

What i dont understand is why is it a crime to share test questions if every exam is different. Why would it even matter?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tb93310 said:


> What i dont understand is why is it a crime to share test questions if every exam is different. Why would it even matter?


Intellectual property.

They reuse problems


----------



## Tres Amigos

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's a routine meeting. Exams committees hold those all the time. Nothing to worry about.
> 
> It's the "cut score" or "exam standard setting" meetings that delay things. There weren't any new (pencil and paper) exams this session so there wouldn't be a need to hold "cut score" meetings.
> 
> I would expect most states to release by June 1st. Pennsylvania being the obvious exception.


Could you explain a little further on "There weren't any new (pencil and paper) exams this session"? 

I'm not following.


----------



## tb93310

> Intellectual property.They reuse problems


If they reuse problems then it would be in a test takers best interest to know whats on the exam. Im not talking about distributing copies of the exam but telling ppl exam problems shouldnt be an issue. If i knew what I know now about the exam, i could have gotten even more questions right.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Tres Amigos said:


> Could you explain a little further on "There weren't any new (pencil and paper) exams this session"?
> 
> I'm not following.


For April 2018, they redid the Power PE. It was leagues above what was offered in April 2017. The topics covered and problem distributions were different. Because of that, it took longer to release scores since they were re-establishing a baseline. New versions of the codes (NEC, NESC, NFPA 70E) were used as well

He's stating that there were no significant changes to the tests for April 2019 so they have their baselines already and scoring would be faster/smoother than in April 2018.


----------



## NWGrown

tb93310 said:


> If they reuse problems then it would be in a test takers best interest to know whats on the exam. Im not talking about distributing copies of the exam but telling ppl exam problems should be an issue. If i knew what I know now about the exam, i could have gotten even more questions right.


That's the point, the test is supposed to be equally challenging for everyone.


----------



## Tres Amigos

LyceeFruit said:


> For April 2018, they redid the Power PE. It was leagues above what was offered in April 2017. The topics covered and problem distributions were different. Because of that, it took longer to release scores since they were re-establishing a baseline. New versions of the codes (NEC, NESC, NFPA 70E) were used as well
> 
> He's stating that there were no significant changes to the tests for April 2019 so they have their baselines already and scoring would be faster/smoother than in April 2018.


aahh makes more sense now, thanks for the clarification. So I'm guessing their baseline is going to be something similar to October 2018?  This is my second time taking the mech-hvac PE test, 1st time was Oct 2018. In October the raw cut scores based on what everyone was posting was a 51/80, do you think this April's cut score will be very similar to that? 

i missed the cut score by 3 and feel better about it this time around, so hoping to be just above the curve lol


----------



## Persianger

ThisTestisKillingMe said:


> I took WRE for the third time. AM was definitely as others described it; par for the course. Nothing TOO crazy in there, I think. PM was more difficult. Someone above mentioned they utilized School of PE and felt insufficiently prepared for the PM; I absolutely agree. I used School of PE also and, although they did great at prepping me for the AM, the WRE PM section NEEDS WORK.
> 
> I found a lot of old NCEES practice exams and utilized practice problems from other sources to prepare, and it was MUCH better this time around. I also take some comfort in the other repeat test takers out here...Misery loves company   I'm sure everyone will do just fine! Welcome to the suck 1st timers!


100% Agree on School of PE!


----------



## Gopherhawk

I wasn't all that impressed with SOPE, they spent a lot of time on Project Management Theory and Engineering Econ problems. There was one on the ME TFS. 

The depth just wasn't there for the Pm portion either. They needed to cover other cycles than Rankine, and the internal combustion and combined cycles information was poor at best.


----------



## Arch_Engineer

Matt Skillet said:


> Didn't know there was such a thing? What the hell are the subjects?


Everything lol....

Architectural Engineering involves all engineering disciplines for building design.  We had to be prepared for mechanical, electrical, plumbing, structural, and project management.  I had to be a damned librarian for this test with all the resources I brought in.  Picture of the war wagon is attached.


----------



## cvanwy02

Arch_Engineer said:


> Everything lol....
> 
> Architectural Engineering involves all engineering disciplines for building design.  We had to be prepared for mechanical, electrical, plumbing, structural, and project management.  I had to be a damned librarian for this test with all the resources I brought in.  Picture of the war wagon is attached.
> 
> View attachment 12787


I wasn't a fan of using binders.  For the TFS exam you have to jump between references so frequently and binders make it hard to stack references on each other.  I was fortunate enough to have access to a "comb" binder.


----------



## Arch_Engineer

cvanwy02 said:


> I wasn't a fan of using binders.  For the TFS exam you have to jump between references so frequently and binders make it hard to stack references on each other.  I was fortunate enough to have access to a "comb" binder.


Agreed, the binders were kind of tough to use, but I set them up so that I had most of my resources for each discipline in 3 main binders.  The other binders are printed pdfs of the actual code just in case I needed them.  If I had the books for the codes then I would have used them, but all I mostly had were pdfs and it was cheaper to print them at the office then buy a new book.


----------



## Manimani

What if I told you they will release the exam results in Pacific coast States by May 15?

What if I told you the cut off score is 53?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tres Amigos said:


> aahh makes more sense now, thanks for the clarification. So I'm guessing their baseline is going to be something similar to October 2018?


The composition and content of the test will be similar to the last time it was administered. The questions and answers will be (to verying degrees) different.



Tres Amigos said:


> In October the raw cut scores based on what everyone was posting was a 51/80, do you think this April's cut score will be very similar to that?


First: This is part of Futile Exercise A

Second: The cut score was at least 51/80 last time. We never got a good sample size to properly gauge the cut score. It could have been higher. But you arguable came quite close last time, so with improved studying you should pass this time. Ideally you were aiming for a score much higher than _just_ the cut score?

Third: The questions were certainly different, so the cut score will be different.



Manimani said:


> What if I told you they will release the exam results in Pacific coast States by May 15?
> 
> What if I told you the cut off score is 53?


You forgot to use the Morpheus Meme generator: https://imgflip.com/memegenerator/Matrix-Morpheus


----------



## fyrfytr310

Manimani said:


> What if I told you they will release the exam results in Pacific coast States by May 15?
> 
> What if I told you the cut off score is 53?


What if I told you that Las Ketchup is the greatest song and video ever made?

Las Ketchup


----------



## Manimani

fyrfytr310 said:


> What if I told you that Las Ketchup is the greatest song and video ever made?
> 
> Las Ketchup


What if I told you I love that song and my name is Morpheus


----------



## nyeit

Oh no, I am now doubting myself.  Thinking back to the questions, I think I got at least 5 wrong answers.  And one of them was easy too now that I think about it more.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Arch_Engineer said:


> Everything lol....
> 
> Architectural Engineering involves all engineering disciplines for building design.  We had to be prepared for mechanical, electrical, plumbing, structural, and project management.  I had to be a damned librarian for this test with all the resources I brought in.  Picture of the war wagon is attached.
> 
> View attachment 12787


Sonofabitch, that's a lot of different stuff to know. I'm dealing with all of the different disciplines right now at work and it sucks pretty bad. Especially electrical, it's all Greek to me.


----------



## tb93310

nyeit said:


> Oh no, I am now doubting myself.  Thinking back to the questions, I think I got at least 5 wrong answers.  And one of them was easy too now that I think about it more.


Yea some questions you thought were correct you will realize were incorrect after the exam. This happens when the question is too easy. Its a classic trap that NCEES sets. Everyone will fall for at least one trap.

But then there are some questions that you thought were incorrect that will actually be correct. So both should balance each other out. Its actually safer to narrow down to two choices and guess, rather than getting an easy question wrong.


----------



## fyrfytr310

nyeit said:


> Oh no, I am now doubting myself.  Thinking back to the questions, I think I got at least 5 wrong answers.  And one of them was easy too now that I think about it more.


Only 5?  I wish I had your problems lol


----------



## cvanwy02

tb93310 said:


> Yea some questions you thought were correct you will realize were incorrect after the exam. This happens when the question is too easy. Its a classic trap that NCEES sets. Everyone will fall for at least one trap.
> 
> But then there are some questions that you thought were incorrect that will actually be correct. So both should balance each other out. Its actually safer to narrow down to two choices and guess, rather than getting an easy question wrong.


Not sure if it’s a good thing or not but I don’t recall any questions.  I felt fairly confident most of the test...  Again, not sure if that’s a good thing

Any past test takers have an opinion?


----------



## nyeit

fyrfytr310 said:


> Only 5?  I wish I had your problems lol


But this is only the first week after the test.  I feel that by week 6, I will think that I have at least 30 wrongs lol.  They really should do something with the wait time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

cvanwy02 said:


> I felt fairly confident most of the test...  Again, not sure if that’s a good thing
> 
> Any past test takers have an opinion?


Yes, it's usually a pretty good sign. BTW you're in Phase 3 right now....



nyeit said:


> But this is only the first week after the test.  I feel that by week 6, I will think that I have at least 30 wrongs lol.  They really should do something with the wait time.


...which after a few weeks leads to Phase 4. There is something to do during the wait time, like spending time with friends and family, or filling up the spam thread.


----------



## S Go Geo

SDB said:


> The morning portion was no problem...afternoon (Geotech) was much more difficult!


Is this your first attempt? I took last October.... I think it was a bit easier than last time but I agree it is still difficult!


----------



## GeoDude_PE

S Go Geo said:


> Is this your first attempt? I took last October.... I think it was a bit easier than last time but I agree it is still difficult!


You think the afternoon geotech session this exam cycle was easier than Oct 2018?


----------



## SDB

S Go Geo said:


> Is this your first attempt? I took last October.... I think it was a bit easier than last time but I agree it is still difficult!


I took it last time also.  Hard to say if pm was more difficult or not.  Hopefully the difference will be my performance on the morning portion this time...idk, but It will be close!


----------



## S Go Geo

GeoDude_PE said:


> You think the afternoon geotech session this exam cycle was easier than Oct 2018?


I think so... but there were still some ambiguous problems... did not feel good after the exam but comparing last exam it was ok overall. 

Let's see the result!


----------



## S Go Geo

SDB said:


> I took it last time also.  Hard to say if pm was more difficult or not.  Hopefully the difference will be my performance on the morning portion this time...idk, but It will be close!


Hope we pass!


----------



## tehparadox1

I can’t wait to troll like other members trolled me the last 3 times I took the exam (finally  passed in fall 2018). Lol.


----------



## SDB

This may not be the appropriate thread but... I'm going to go ahead and call my shot now anyway...Exam results will begin releasing on Thursday May 16th!


----------



## fyrfytr310

SDB said:


> This may not be the appropriate thread but... I'm going to go ahead and call my shot now anyway...Exam results will begin releasing on Thursday May 16th!


I just hope its not the 17th.  Cause if I fail, it is going to make for a dreary 11th anniversary.....


----------



## SDB

Well happy anniversary.  Try to not let the results affect your celebration.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

For me, I'm trying to figure out if I want to open the email at work or wait until I get home.

I think it'll depend what time the email comes out.

This isn't my first, second, or even third rodeo 

hey @RBHeadge PE, can I submit a time for the map without opening my email and knowing my results? lol. last cycle someone was pushy about me not posting the official fail notice (i have no idea how to post a pic lol). I seem to be the only one reporting for VT (no shock, there were like 35 people in the room)


----------



## ndekens

fyrfytr310 said:


> I just hope its not the 17th.  Cause if I fail, it is going to make for a dreary 11th anniversary.....


Ditto! Mines the 19th......gonna be 12 years.


----------



## UNOEng

cvanwy02 said:


> Not sure if it’s a good thing or not but I don’t recall any questions.  I felt fairly confident most of the test...  Again, not sure if that’s a good thing
> 
> Any past test takers have an opinion?


Sadly there is no way to know. I thought the first time I took I passed. Failed with 47/80. Second time studies really hard and was so confident I told people I passed it without a doubt, failed with 41/80. I took civil construction third time this passed april and if I don't pass i will take a break otherwise this exam is going to break me


----------



## UNOEng

I just took the Civil Construction 3rd time in a row this passed April. I feel like all three exams were completely different. To be fair, morning section is just like the prep exams and just like the booklet you can buy from NCEES  but the depth portion is so unpredictable. I read the same opinion so much about this on these treads but is there anyone who failed construction and succeeded in any other field? My other strong suit is water resources but I kind of chickened out of taking it because I don't work on that field. To be fair,  I don't work construction either cause all i do is assessment. Thanks.


----------



## Tres Amigos

UNOEng said:


> Sadly there is no way to know. I thought the first time I took I passed. Failed with 47/80. Second time studies really hard and was so confident I told people I passed it without a doubt, failed with 41/80. I took civil construction third time this passed april and if I don't pass i will take a break otherwise this exam is going to break me


That stinks! second time here taking the HVAC test, first time i did not feel good about it and missed it by 3 questions (48/80). This time around i feel better, but as you said, no way of telling, just hoping my score is high enough to ride the curve into freedom.


----------



## tb93310

MspSdf said:


> Newbie here. Took Transportation. AM was more straightforward than I thought. Hopefully at least 30.
> PM was tougher than I thought. I was stuck on a few questions and when I looked at the clock it's 3 hours and I only have 25 answered. When the clock turned to 3:59 I need to guess around 7-8 of them. Based on the other replies, I am already planning for October and have asked my references to prepare sending experience forms again.
> I took the PPI course offered by the state NSPE chapter. I felt underprepared for the PM even after I did the entire 6-minute problems book and the official practice exam. I feel like there wasn't much resources to practice Transportation depth. It sounds like EEI is better with the depth disciplines.
> We shall see.



I felt school of pe prepared me well for the transportation pm. They left out 2 or 3 important important areas I found on the exam but for the most part.

I know what questions I got wrong and which questions I may get right by guessing. I felt pretty confident in afternoon.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tehparadox1 said:


> I can’t wait to troll like other members trolled me the last 3 times I took the exam (finally  passed in fall 2018). Lol.


Why wait, you can start now 



SDB said:


> I'm going to go ahead and call my shot now anyway...Exam results will begin releasing on Thursday May 16th!


I mean sure, yeah, why not? 



fyrfytr310 said:


> I just hope its not the 17th.


If it comes out on the 16th or 17th, just wait until the 18th to open the webpage.



LyceeFruit said:


> For me, I'm trying to figure out if I want to open the email at work or wait until I get home.
> 
> hey @RBHeadge PE, can I submit a time for the map without opening my email and knowing my results?


I'd vote to open it as soon as it arrives. But maybe let your boss know ahead of time that you _might_ need to leave work early that day with short notice via email. Hopefully not though!

Yes, just let me know when the email arrives for results map purposes. I don't need the screenshot.


----------



## Stephen2awesome

Can;t wait to bump threads tricking people that new info is out.


----------



## fyrfytr310

RBHeadge PE said:


> If it comes out on the 16th or 17th, just wait until the 18th to open the webpage.


I don't think I would be capable of waiting more than 5 seconds after getting the email to check.


----------



## SDB

For the previous exam, I got the email notification about mid morning while at work.  I waited until I got home to look...RED BOX!  I wish there was a more subtle way to find out without having it thrust in your face like that...haha


----------



## Nashi

Yeah last time it came during my commute home. Ugh


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SDB said:


> For the previous exam, I got the email notification about mid morning while at work.  I waited until I got home to look...RED BOX!  I wish there was a more subtle way to find out without having it thrust in your face like that...haha


I'd had it come in at 930am and then mid-afternoon. So idk what I'll do this time.


----------



## tb93310

Im really looking forward to selling all these books and filing for my licensure bonus.


----------



## Baconator.

I got some insight on the results release from a reliable source. Since May is a 3 pay period month, NCEES will release the results on May 30th. That way if you fail, youll receive a paycheck without benefits taken out to lessen the blow. They're really considerate this go round.


----------



## Zach Field

Remember to also check your states licensee roster constantly. I found out in October that I had passed that way, never received an email and had to wait an additional 2 days for the letter and certificate to show up in the mail. Although this is cautionary, I just read about back when PA screwed up and issued a license to everyone and had a dumpster fire to put out.


----------



## Zach Field

cvanwy02 said:


> Not sure if it’s a good thing or not but I don’t recall any questions.  I felt fairly confident most of the test...  Again, not sure if that’s a good thing
> 
> Any past test takers have an opinion?


Honestly, it could go either way. I felt fairly confident during the test, but then flipped back and forth between "doom and gloom", and "I nailed it"  every 20 minutes or so for the next six weeks. Fortunately my  initial confidence was correct!


----------



## Tres Amigos

Zach Field said:


> Although this is cautionary, I just read about back when PA screwed up and issued a license to everyone and had a dumpster fire to put out.


What??? i gotta read up on this lol


----------



## Baby Hamster

Ya'll need to meditate


----------



## tpkjr2006

ashmur90 said:


> I got my survey e-mail. Yay I failed!!!!


Yes you failed. The conspiracy theorists are correct.


----------



## Zach Field

Tres Amigos said:


> What??? i gotta read up on this lol



Here is where I found that information lol. Googled it to make sure I wasn't full of it and couldn't find anything but was able to find mentioning of it on this board somewhere.


----------



## Baconator.

LyceeFruit said:


> I'd had it come in at 930am and then mid-afternoon. So idk what I'll do this time.


I got my notification last fall at 220pm


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

iceman123187 said:


> I got my notification last fall at 220pm


last fall was the afternoon for me too. last april was 9am EST


----------



## RBHeadge PE

iceman123187 said:


> I got some insight on the results release from a reliable source. Since May is a 3 pay period month, NCEES will release the results on May 30th. That way if you fail, youll receive a paycheck without benefits taken out to lessen the blow. They're really considerate this go round.


Some pretty airtight logic there. Everyone mark your calendars.



Zach Field said:


> Remember to also check your states licensee roster constantly.


Don't bother looking at state license lookup sites until AFTER the initial release.



Tres Amigos said:


> What??? i gotta read up on this lol


You can read through the whole thread, but this link goes to the first relevant post:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/24563-pa-results/page/4/?tab=comments#comment-7256574

This is one of the reasons why I say it takes longer to get results in PA.



tpkjr2006 said:


> Yes you failed. The conspiracy theorists are correct.


:thumbs:



Zach Field said:


> Here is where I found that information lol. Googled it to make sure I wasn't full of it and couldn't find anything but was able to find mentioning of it on this board somewhere.


see the first post in this thread.


----------



## cvanwy02

At what phase do you stop caring about when results come out and become dead inside?


----------



## 23and1

cvanwy02 said:


> At what phase do you stop caring about when results come out and become dead inside?


I think we're getting close to it. I'd say by end of next week through week 5.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

cvanwy02 said:


> At what phase do you stop caring about when results come out and become dead inside?


A few hours after you learned that you failed....

That's a dark place man, you don't want to go there


----------



## ME_VT_PE

cvanwy02 said:


> At what phase do you stop caring about when results come out and become dead inside?


results will come early this round, as they are pushing to transition to CBT.


----------



## 23and1

ME_VT_PE said:


> results will come early this round, as they are pushing to transition to CBT.


Alright. Going into cryo until then. Wake me up when its time, and NOT a second earlier lol

Waiting is taking too long, and work isn't helping pass the time. It only serves to make the wait EVEN longer...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> results will come early this round, as they are pushing to transition to CBT.


The transition is going on for the next 5 years though.

https://ncees.org/exams/cbt/


----------



## Saul Good

LyceeFruit said:


> The transition is going on for the next 5 years though.
> 
> https://ncees.org/exams/cbt/


I think what he means is that as the exams are transitioning there will be less and less paper exams to grade. No large exams (power, mechanical, civil) have been transitioned yet however I think four exams have been so that takes away several hundred exams from the paper based grading.  Logically it makes sense that it would go a little quicker.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Saul Good said:


> I think what he means is that as the exams are transitioning there will be less and less paper exams to grade. No large exams (power, mechanical, civil) have been transitioned yet however I think four exams have been so that takes away several hundred exams from the paper based grading.  Logically it makes sense that it would go a little quicker.


It's weird hearing that power is a large exam lol

Since at my site, there's only ever been 2-4 of us (I've taken it a few times)


----------



## tpkjr2006

RBHeadge PE said:


> A few hours after you learned that you failed....
> 
> That's a dark place man, you don't want to go there


But you have to remember you will fade to nothing then.



Saul Good said:


> I think what he means is that as the exams are transitioning there will be less and less paper exams to grade. No large exams (power, mechanical, civil) have been transitioned yet however I think four exams have been so that takes away several hundred exams from the paper based grading.  Logically it makes sense that it would go a little quicker.


Large exams do you mean the one that break people down mentally?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

23and1 said:


> Alright. Going into cryo until then. Wake me up when its time, and NOT a second earlier lol
> 
> Waiting is taking too long, and work isn't helping pass the time. It only serves to make the wait EVEN longer...


OK will do!

Everyone please don't tag @23and1 until the results come out! It'll only stress out @23and1 if you tag before then.



Saul Good said:


> I think what he means is that as the exams are transitioning there will be less and less paper exams to grade. No large exams (power, mechanical, civil) have been transitioned yet however I think four exams have been so that takes away several hundred exams from the paper based grading.  Logically it makes sense that it would go a little quicker.


I'm not so sure about that. I suspect that the actual grading of the scantrons happens pretty quickly. But there's a lot of overhead activities associated with the release of the results, many of which occur in parallel for each exam. There are probably certain activities that can't be shortened.

OTOH, its the smaller exams that probably have the longer schedule hits because they are mostly evaluated by part time volunteers on an ad hoc basis.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tpkjr2006 said:


> Large exams do you mean the one that break people down mentally?


Well yes... but no.

The larger tests are the ones with several hundred+ takers per session. The major discipline exams like CE, ME and to a lesser extent PEower and EnvE. They tend to have large standing committees, regular staff, lots of resources, reviewers, sample sizes.

The smaller exams mentally break people harder and faster.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The smaller exams mentally break people harder and faster.


That explains my insanity. CompEng only had 29 test takers in October 2018 (and 24 in April 2018). I was certainly the only one at my test site taking it.


----------



## ashmur90

Luckily I have a really busy next few weeks to get me through this. Game of Thrones, Avengers Endgame, family events, Dallas Comic Con...just to name a few lol


----------



## Tres Amigos

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I suspect that the actual grading of the scantrons happens pretty quickly. But there's a lot of overhead activities associated with the release of the results, many of which occur in parallel for each exam. There are probably certain activities that can't be shortened.


Activities like coming up with the cut score?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

23and1 said:


> Alright. Going into cryo until then. Wake me up when its time, and NOT a second earlier lol
> 
> Waiting is taking too long, and work isn't helping pass the time. It only serves to make the wait EVEN longer...


you have A LONG time to wait...


----------



## ME_VT_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> The transition is going on for the next 5 years though.
> 
> https://ncees.org/exams/cbt/


Yes but last exam cycle NCEES mentioned a faster turnaround for exam results


----------



## Zach Field

ME_VT_PE said:


> Yes but last exam cycle NCEES mentioned a faster turnaround for exam results


If I remember right, they quoted us for 8-10 weeks for the Fall 2018 exam results and we ended up getting them in 6. Hopefully they are fast again this go round.


----------



## SirPup

Despite knowing the results are not posted yet, I couldn't help myself logging into MyNCEES today.  This wait time blows.


----------



## cbjorklund

SirPup said:


> Despite knowing the results are not posted yet, I couldn't help ﻿myself logging﻿ into MyNCEES today.  T﻿his wait tim﻿e blows.


Haha -- I tend to log on to MyNCEES every day.  It's a bad habit. I know they'll email, but I just think I'll get the information faster if we log into MyNCEES all the time.


----------



## 23and1

ME_VT_PE said:


> you have A LONG time to wait...


Yeah, I know  

I can feel myself slowly succumbing to Phase 3 (Worry). I normally feel fine, but even a subtle thought about the exam throws me into a tornado of "I just wanna know what I got"...

Plus works not helping worth a damn (busy work doesn't help me get my mind off of it, but that's all we keep getting in this season)

Just gonna have to wait like everybody else


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Luckily I have a really busy next few weeks to get me through this. Game of Thrones, Avengers Endgame, family events, Dallas Comic Con...just to name a few lol


IKR! April is a great month this year! 



Tres Amigos said:


> Activities like coming up with the cut score?


http://engineerboards.com/topic/29578-ncees-news-update/?page=8&amp;tab=comments#comment-7463208



Zach Field said:


> If I remember right, they quoted us for 8-10 weeks for the Fall 2018 exam results and we ended up getting them in 6. Hopefully they are fast again this go round.


8-10 is a CYA envelope. The initial release has been coming in under that range for many years. Realistically only Pennsylvania and a few other states actually release that late (or later).



SirPup said:


> Despite knowing the results are not posted yet, I couldn't help myself logging into MyNCEES today.  This wait time blows.


Welcome to Phase F5.


----------



## solidorange

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> That explains my insanity. CompEng only had 29 test takers in October 2018 (and 24 in April 2018). I was certainly the only one at my test site taking it.


Hey, another CompE! Bizarre to think that the two of us make up a rather large percent of test takers compared to two examines in other, larger disciplines. 

My "problem" with the small exams (based on nothing but my apprehension) is that I don't know if the normal rules of thumb apply to us. For instance, is the cut still around 56 like the other tests, or can it vary wildly based on the performance of the examinees? (I know the exam is generally supposed to measure a minimum level of competency, but with such a small sample size, I'm not sure how that's done.) 

It's hard to relate the CompE exam to the others, and it's driving me crazy. 

@ChebyshevII_PE, since a CompE PE is generally considered pointless in most cases, what was your reason for taking it?


----------



## tpkjr2006

The cutscore is determined by the amount of times people post about it on this thread.


----------



## DGrant

Cut score of 56!!! I Saw it in a dream


----------



## Ranger1316

DGrant said:


> Cut score of 56!!! I Saw it in a dream


Sound reasoning good sir


----------



## SDB

That’s ridiculous logic...It will be 52 because my personal psychic said so!


----------



## tpkjr2006

SDB said:


> That’s ridiculous logic...It will be 52 because my personal psychic said so!


No my psychic said that it will be 65, since everyone is complaining again.


----------



## PE WANNABE

SirPup said:


> Despite knowing the results are not posted yet, I couldn't help myself logging into MyNCEES today.  This wait time blows.






cbjorklund said:


> Haha -- I tend to log on to MyNCEES every day.  It's a bad habit. I know they'll email, but I just think I'll get the information faster if we log into MyNCEES all the time.


You will begin to despise Justin Stine more and more each time you login.


----------



## cvanwy02

PE WANNABE said:


> You will begin to despise Justin Stine more and more each time you login.


I already do.... BASTARD


----------



## fyrfytr310

PE WANNABE said:


> You will begin to despise Justin Stine more and more each time you login.


"Look at me!  I have a PE!  It's sooooo important!  Blah blah blah"

-Justin Stine (moderately paraphrased)


----------



## engineeringbob

What should I do if my employer waits until the end of the year to give me a raise after passing the PE in April?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

solidorange said:


> My "problem" with the small exams (based on nothing but my apprehension) is that I don't know if the normal rules of thumb apply to us. For instance, is the cut still around 56 like the other tests, or can it vary wildly based on the performance of the examinees? (I know the exam is generally supposed to measure a minimum level of competency, but with such a small sample size, I'm not sure how that's done.)


For me, the biggest problem for the smaller exams is the lack of study materials. No one, except for the professional societies, is going to produce a useful study guide that would, at best, sell 100 copies. It's makes it difficult to know what to study for an what kind of questions to expect. The CE, ME, and EnvE have it easier in this regard.

Re: cut score - My guess is that its around the 65-70% correct that we see for everyone else. I *know* that they need at least 50 original test takers every two years to have an adequate sample size for the statistics. But only a couple exams failed to regularly meet that threshold: Nuclear and Software. Software is ending this year, they never had enough takers. Nuclear, after a couple of decades of trying, eventually _just _met that threshold. It's my understanding that ANS for years had to pick up a lot of the development and other costs to keep it an official exam.



engineeringbob said:


> What should I do if my employer waits until the end of the year to give me a raise after passing the PE in April?


#goodproblems

This gets brought up quite a bit. Check this forum:

http://engineerboards.com/forum/86-after-you-pass-the-exam/


----------



## fyrfytr310

engineeringbob said:


> What should I do if my employer waits until the end of the year to give me a raise after passing the PE in April?


1.  Is your license application only pending your result or are you going to apply after you pass?

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  In either case, you should wait until you actually have your licensing credentials before you do anything.

2.  Does the company have a written policy that you agreed to in writing that limits your ability to negotiate outside of a review period (rare)?

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  If yes, then you're kind of stuck.  If no, then there is nothing preventing you from having a sit down with you manager to explain the recent major change in your credentials and marketability to justify a mid-year bump.


----------



## engineeringbob

Waiting for the results to know if I'm actually a PE yet or not. 

I'll have to have a sit down with my manager. Seems like company policy is pretty rigid on only doing pay bumps once a year.

Kind of stinks, they'll be getting a good deal I guess. Nothing like paying for a PPI class and all the other junk and not get a raise for it until next year (~3k invested in this thing...)


----------



## t_uri

solidorange said:


> Hey, another CompE! Bizarre to think that the two of us make up a rather large percent of test takers compared to two examines in other, larger disciplines.
> 
> My "problem" with the small exams (based on nothing but my apprehension) is that I don't know if the normal rules of thumb apply to us. For instance, is the cut still around 56 like the other tests, or can it vary wildly based on the performance of the examinees? (I know the exam is generally supposed to measure a minimum level of competency, but with such a small sample size, I'm not sure how that's done.)
> 
> It's hard to relate the CompE exam to the others, and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE, since a CompE PE is generally considered pointless in most cases, what was your reason for taking it?


Why are people assuming cut scores are around 56? It's different everytime, and actually was 50 in construction last exam. (According to texas results)


----------



## fyrfytr310

tyler_uri said:


> Why are people assuming cut scores are around 56? It's different everytime, and actually was 50 in construction last exam. (According to texas results)


Because everyone is assuming the rule of thumb 70% minimum.  Which is a fallacy.


----------



## txjennah PE

SirPup said:


> Despite knowing the results are not posted yet, I couldn't help myself logging into MyNCEES today.  This wait time blows.


You sweet summer child


----------



## NWGrown

engineeringbob said:


> What should I do if my employer waits until the end of the year to give me a raise after passing the PE in April?


Dont stamp anything until you get the raise.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tyler_uri said:


> Why are people assuming cut scores are around 56? It's different everytime, and actually was 50 in construction last exam. (According to texas results)


A range of 52ish-57 is normal.

Not many vets trust the Texas cut core extrapolations. No one actually knows the formula they use (if they even have one) and a little error in guessing the formula either way can swing the cut score a few questions.



fyrfytr310 said:


> Because everyone is assuming the rule of thumb 70% minimum.  Which is a fallacy.


:thumbs:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

solidorange said:


> Hey, another CompE! Bizarre to think that the two of us make up a rather large percent of test takers compared to two examines in other, larger disciplines.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE, since a CompE PE is generally considered pointless in most cases, what was your reason for taking it?


I actually practice in three areas: electrical, control systems, and software. My “endorsement” on my license is Electrical. 

I don’t actually practice Computer Engineering (chip and processor design, etc.) on a regular basis like the majority of those taking the test do, but the exam and the subject matter does fall under the category of Electrical, and it happens to be what I’m good at; given this and my background, I decided the Comp PE was the exam that would give me the best chance at success.

While I certainly don’t regret my decision, I did have one heck of a time finding good, reliable resources for this exam, since there are so few people taking it. The PPI material was seriously out of date and incomplete, too.

Glad to meet a fellow CompPE test taker!   What was your reason for taking it?


----------



## solidorange

RBHeadge PE said:


> For me, the biggest problem for the smaller exams is the lack of study materials. No one, except for the professional societies, is going to produce a useful study guide that would, at best, sell 100 copies. It's makes it difficult to know what to study for an what kind of questions to expect. The CE, ME, and EnvE have it easier in this regard.


The lack of exam prep materials was the most nerve-racking part of preparing. There are basically two purpose-built resources:


The NCEES practice exam, and

the out of production PPI2Pass practice/sample exam (which you can obtain used for _only_ $860 on Amazon [a friend had a copy that he let me use]).

There were two resources that I took to the exam that were invaluable, and the only reason I knew about them was because a friend who previously took the exam told me about them. He only knew them because he stumbled across some guy who talked about them in his blog about the exam.

It felt a lot like anything computer-related was fair game, so there really wasn't much that could be done to prepare for the exam. There were a couple of topics covered that I would never have reviewed no matter how long I studied.



tyler_uri said:


> Why are people assuming cut scores are around 56? It's different everytime, and actually was 50 in construction last exam. (According to texas results)






fyrfytr310 said:


> Because everyone is assuming the rule of thumb 70% minimum.  Which is a fallacy.


In the words of Mel Brooks: "Hope for the Best, Expect the Worst." I am working on the presumption that the required score would be arbitrarily high so as to temper expectation. I know that the scores vary test to test. 

I was less concerned about the cut score itself than I was _how _they arrived to their cut scores for small exams. Having a small sample size seems like it could potentially affect how they grade them.



ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I actually practice in three areas: electrical, control systems, and software. My “endorsement” on my license is Electrical.
> 
> I don’t actually practice Computer Engineering (chip and processor design, etc.) on a regular basis like the majority of those taking the test do, but the exam and the subject matter does fall under the category of Electrical, and it happens to be what I’m good at; given this and my background, I decided the Comp PE was the exam that would give me the best chance at success.
> 
> While I certainly don’t regret my decision, I did have one heck of a time finding good, reliable resources for this exam, since there are so few people taking it. The PPI material was seriously out of date and incomplete, too.
> 
> Glad to meet a fellow CompPE test taker!   What was your reason for taking it?


Ah, that makes sense. I don't actually practice computer engineering, either (although that is what my degree was in).

I work for a power utility who values PE licenses, so here I am. Also, it's also a lot easier, and just as beneficial (in my opinion) to get a PE license than it is to get a masters.

I agree, it is particularly hard to find good resources. There was a single book that I used for something like 50% of the questions, and I basically lucked into buying it.

My state asks which exam we're taking during the application, but there is no specific endorsement on the license itself.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

solidorange said:


> The lack of exam prep materials was the most nerve-racking part of preparing. There are basically two purpose-built resources:
> 
> 
> The NCEES practice exam, and
> 
> the out of production PPI2Pass practice/sample exam (which you can obtain used for _only_ $860 on Amazon [a friend had a copy that he let me use]).
> 
> There were two resources that I took to the exam that were invaluable, and the only reason I knew about them was because a friend who previously took the exam told me about them. He only knew them because he stumbled across some guy who talked about them in his blog about the exam.
> 
> It felt a lot like anything computer-related was fair game, so there really wasn't much that could be done to prepare for the exam. There were a couple of topics covered that I would never have reviewed no matter how long I studied.


That was my experience, too. I actually found a copy of the PPI sample exam for about $100 while I was studying but I would say it was well worth the cost, if for nothing else but gauging where I was at.

I wish PPI would actually do better on their study materials for this, but I don’t see it happening anytime soon. That’s one of the reasons I really appreciate EB and other misc blogs out there.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

solidorange said:


> In the words of Mel Brooks: "Hope for the Best, Expect the Worst." I am working on the presumption that the required score would be arbitrarily high so as to temper expectation.


^This is probably some of the best advice offered on this board.



solidorange said:


> Also, it's also a lot easier, and just as beneficial (in my opinion) to get a PE license than it is to get a masters.


You're entitled to your opinion, even if you're wrong.   A masters is more time but far easier and less stressful than the PE.


----------



## NWGrown

I can feel phase five slowly approaching, each day it inches closer and closer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

solidorange said:


> I was less concerned about the cut score itself than I was _how _they arrived to their cut scores for small exams. Having a small sample size seems like it could potentially affect how they grade them.


There's a technical term for the process, someone mentioned it last session on these forums but I can't find it.

I know that some (if not all) small tests will have PEs, SMEs, etc volunteer to take the exam, or proposed exam questions, to beta test it and determine the standards. Usually happens several months ahead. of the real thing. I will never be one of those masochists.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, even if you're wrong.   A masters is more time but far easier and less stressful than the PE.


I’ve always felt that the PE and Masters Degrees serve different purposes. An R&amp;D company, for example (or any sort of academically-oriented profession, really), is probably less likely to trust a PE with a bachelors degree than a Master’s with no PE. Conversely, you must have a PE to perform engineering services for the general public; it doesn’t matter if you have a graduate degree of any sort for that area if you don’t have a license.

Of course, that would mean it’s best to go for both. It is interesting hearing someone say that a master’s is “easier” though; I guess it depends on how far you go with it.


----------



## DGrant

What's new?


----------



## enrique_nola

DGrant said:


> What's new?


Nooot much.  Just checked again. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## cbjorklund

Result Pending


----------



## DGrant

enrique_nola said:


> Nooot much.  Just checked again. arty-smiley-048:


Results in 4 weeks!!


----------



## Tres Amigos

Results will be released Wednesday May 15th

You heard it here first folks!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Tres Amigos said:


> Results will be released Wednesday May 15th
> 
> You heard it here first folks!


no way


----------



## Tres Amigos

ME_VT_PE said:


> no way


Mark my words


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Tres Amigos said:


> Mark my words


Sorry Bro-cacho. Results will come out the Friday before memorial day. Just in time to ruin your long weekend.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> Sorry Bro-cacho. Results will come out the Friday before memorial day. Just in time to ruin your long weekend.


Based on last April, you're close! It was Tuesday *after* Memorial Day so a double whammy of a crappy day


----------



## Platypus Engineer

So where does leaving your personal email open at work all day fall in this system ?


----------



## Saul Good

tpkjr2006 said:


> LyceeFruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on last April, you're close! It was Tuesday *after* Memorial Day so a double whammy of a crappy day
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but this year the test was early April. Based on that spreadsheet I doubt it’s much passed may 15th.  That’s the 40 day mark.  My guess it will be the week of May 13-17.  After Memorial Day would put it over 50 days. No way results come out that late.
Click to expand...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Saul Good said:


> Yeah but this year the test was early April. Based on that spreadsheet I doubt it’s much passed may 15th.  That’s the 40 day mark.  My guess it will be the week of May 13-17.  After Memorial Day would put it over 50 days. No way results come out that late.


Fixed your quotes there.

It's all a guess and joke anyway. I'm not going to be F5'ing NCEES starting 15 May. 

An email comes to alert me of my results when it's time. 

And you never know, it could take 50 days.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Based on last April, you're close! It was Tuesday *after* Memorial Day so a double whammy of a crappy day


I know. I took the exam last April. Maybe you guys will get lucky with an early release...I've heard it may happen


----------



## Saul Good

LyceeFruit said:


> And you never know, it could take 50 days.


It could but going by the last 5 years worth of data, not likely.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JDG Engineer said:


> So where does leaving your personal email open at work all day fall in this system ?


It's probably Situation Normal, regardless of waiting for exam results.

But if you have it open ONLY because you are waiting for _that_ email, then I'd put you in Phase 3 or 4_._



Tres Amigos said:


> Results will be released Wednesday May 15th
> 
> You heard it here first folks!





Saul Good said:


> Yeah but this year the test was early April. Based on that spreadsheet I doubt it’s much passed may 15th.  That’s the 40 day mark.  My guess it will be the week of May 13-17.  After Memorial Day would put it over 50 days. No way results come out that late.


Everyone enjoying exercise C?

I'm not trolling when I write this: 50 days is totally possible for the cs: and CTS states, and one or two other stranglers.



LyceeFruit said:


> I'm not going to be F5'ing NCEES starting 15 May.
> 
> An email comes to alert me of my results when it's time.


:winko:


----------



## Saul Good

Forgot that disclaimer. I’m in a state that typically releases’s results day 1.  I don’t care about any other state. Lol.


----------



## daydreambeliever

.


----------



## daydreambeliever

Saul Good said:


> My guess it will be the week of May 13-17﻿.


I have May 9th thru 17th highlighted on my calendar. Because you know....I was worried I would forget that the results will probably come in during that period.


----------



## Baconator.

ME_VT_PE said:


> I know. I took the exam last April. Maybe you guys will get lucky with an early release...I've heard it may happen


It'll be earlier than last April release. I got the results while in the delivery room for my 2nd child. It was a fail, but was lucky enough to have something else to occupy my mind. I dropped an F Bomb and went back to concentrating on delivery.

But then passed in Oct...So there is hope for the future.


----------



## tpkjr2006

At this point i think you need to start F5 now.....


----------



## cvanwy02

tpkjr2006 said:


> At this point i think you need to start F5 now.....


TROOOOOOLLLLLLLL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

cvanwy02 said:


> TROOOOOOLLLLLLLL


If I knew how to post gifs, I'd post that HP gif of "TROLLLLLL IN THE DUNGEON!"


----------



## cbjorklund

cvanwy02 said:


> TROOOOOOLLLLLLLL﻿





LyceeFruit said:


> If I knew how to post gifs, I'd post that HP gif of "TROLLLLLL IN THE DUNGEON!"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

daydreambeliever said:


> I have May 9th thru 17th highlighted on my calendar.


That's a pretty good time to start thinking about it. Maybe hit Phase F5, maybe read all the fake results threads.



LyceeFruit said:


> If I knew how to post gifs, I'd post that HP gif of "TROLLLLLL IN THE DUNGEON!"


Find the web address for the gif, copy it, then paste it into the reply box. It should come up automatically


----------



## tpkjr2006

cvanwy02 said:


> TROOOOOOLLLLLLLL


I really try somedays....


----------



## DGrant

3 weeks to go!!


----------



## tpkjr2006

I cannot wait. Remember start F5 now


----------



## cvanwy02

tpkjr2006 said:


> I cannot wait. Remember start F5 now


----------



## MSD

PE result to be declared either late 2nd week of May or early 3rd week of May.... From a trusted source.

You guys can relax for next 1 and half weeks


----------



## tpkjr2006

MSD said:


> PE result to be declared either late 2nd week of May or early 3rd week of May.... From a trusted source.
> 
> You guys can relax for next 1 and half weeks




We need proof.... Reveal the source


----------



## Stephen2awesome

i've been told the cut off score for the Power PE is higher than 56/57.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If its not baconator, its not true.


----------



## Manimani

Yeah I heard the structural pass mark this year is going to be 60

69 - the nine in 2019

Legit Source yo


----------



## Civilusa29

The results for the April exam (2015, 2016 and 2017) were announced after the BoD meeting. This year the meeting is on May 19-20, and so the result date might be around May 21. 

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2_Licensure-Exchange_April-2019.pdf


----------



## Manimani

Civilusa29 said:


> The results for the April exam (2015, 2016 and 2017) were announced after the BoD meeting. This year the meeting is on May 19-20, and so the result date might be ﻿around May 21.
> 
> https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2_Licensure-Exchange_April-2019.pdf


This is just a coincidence.

If you look at the #days post exam, the results will most likely come out May 13-May 17 for most states (based on last 5 years of data). Id count on the Tuesday (May 14th).


----------



## Ranger1316

Surprisingly, I am back to Phase I at this point. Not really worrying but more resigned to it is what it is


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ranger1316 said:


> Surprisingly, I am back to Phase I at this point. Not really worrying but more resigned to it is what it is


Same.

Im not sure if I every really left Phase 1 tho lol


----------



## cvanwy02

LyceeFruit said:


> Same.
> 
> Im not sure if I every really left Phase 1 tho lol


Ditto.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You're in a healthy place if you are calm this late in the process. Hopefully its the good kind of resigned and not the bad kind.

Things may change next week as we get closer to potential release date and posters and lurkers become more active. I expect thing to really pick up around here next Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## fyrfytr310

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're in a healthy place if you are calm this late in the process. Hopefully its the good kind of resigned and not the bad kind.
> 
> Things may change next week as we get closer to potential release date and posters and lurkers become more active. I expect thing to really pick up around here next Tuesday/Wednesday.


I'm pretty calm.  Partly because I've agreed with myself to accept the results and have a plan to move forward either way.

1.  I pass.  Celebrate with copious liquor and maybe take a day off.  Then complete the CA application.

2.  I fail.  Cry for a minute then tell everyone so I am not tempted to try to hide my shame.  Then roll right into studying the key areas where I felt weak immediately after the exam.  Embrace the suck once again.


----------



## drewwu

> I'm pretty calm.  Partly because I've agreed with myself to accept the results and have a plan to move forward either way.
> 
> 1.  I pass.  Celebrate with copious liquor and maybe take a day off.  Then complete the CA application.
> 
> 2.  I fail.  Cry for a minute then tell everyone so I am not tempted to try to hide my shame.  Then roll right into studying the key areas where I felt weak immediately after the exam.  Embrace the suck once again.


I shall do the same alongside you!


----------



## Manimani

drewwu said:


> I shall do the same alongside you!


For England, James?


----------



## Tres Amigos

If we pass, how quick should we expect a raise, how much of a raise?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Tres Amigos said:


> If we pass, how quick should we expect a raise, how much of a raise?


The answer varies all over the map. It really depends on the company you work for and whether or not they view the PE license as valuable.

There are many other threads on this board that address this...but I think some of them might be hidden until you list you license as “PE” in your profile.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Tres Amigos said:


> If we pass, how quick should we expect a raise, how much of a raise?


At my company there is no raise so...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> I'm pretty calm.  Partly because I've agreed with myself to accept the results and have a plan to move forward either way.
> 
> 1.  I pass.  Celebrate with copious liquor and maybe take a day off.  Then complete the CA application.
> 
> 2.  I fail.  Cry for a minute then tell everyone so I am not tempted to try to hide my shame.  Then roll right into studying the key areas where I felt weak immediately after the exam.  Embrace the suck once again.


Same, except gelato because I don't drink and there's a local place that makes it fresh daily.


----------



## MSD

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The answer varies all over the map. It really depends on the company you work for and whether or not they view the PE license as valuable.
> 
> There are many other threads on this board that address this...but I think some of them might be hidden until you list you license as “PE” in your profile.


Dats right.


----------



## MSD

Tres Amigos said:


> If we pass, how quick should we expect a raise, how much of a raise?


Do not expect anything. It varies from company to company. I am the only PE in my office and still have not received any hike. The only kind of guaranteed thing is that you will receive a lot of interview calls with potential pay hike and promotion. Find the right opportunity and make a switch if your company don't value your PE.


----------



## ATDoel

Tres Amigos said:


> If we pass, how quick should we expect a raise, how much of a raise?


I work for a municipality.  PE license gets you promoted which is 4 grades higher, 5% a grade.  It ends up being a 21.55% raise when it's all said and done, but when you first get promoted you get moved down 3 steps so it ends up being a 5% raise initially.


----------



## UNOEng

Tres Amigos said:


> If we pass, how quick should we expect a raise, how much of a raise?


Screw the raise, I will start my own practice and tank the Juggernaut I am working for. Mark my words, or don't. Completely up to you and what you want to mark. This is a free country


----------



## SDB

Two weeks away peeps... I am starting to feel the anxiety building inside...green box please Lord


----------



## tb93310

Show me the money! Come on Pass!


----------



## drewwu

Two types of torture, one comes from taking the exam and then the second to wait for the results.

But yes, please show us PASS!


----------



## ImaPE

It is going to be May 9th.


----------



## drewwu

What makes you so confident that it'll be May 9th?


----------



## ImaPE

I like Thursdays. It can't be today. 16th is too late. It gotta be May 9.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Why can't it be today?


----------



## ImaPE

It is already 3 EST. They don't send out emails this late.


----------



## EngrPaper

ImaPE said:


> It is already 3 EST. They don't send out emails this late.


Gotta have a Friday for your Friday.


----------



## squibbyfish

ImaPE said:


> It is going to be May 9th.


May 9th is my anniversary, so my money is on that date.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

ImaPE said:


> It is already 3 EST. They don't send out emails this late.


Or this early in the month...You have a few weeks to go


----------



## ME_VT_PE

ImaPE said:


> It is going to be May 9th.


NOPE. Maybe the 29th


----------



## cvanwy02

"Look at me I have my PE durrrrrrrrrrrrrr"


----------



## PE WANNABE

cvanwy02 said:


> "Look at me I have my PE durrrrrrrrrrrrrr"


That is what I think anytime I login to MyNCEES account.


----------



## ImaPE

squibbyfish said:


> May 9th is my anniversary, so my money is on that date.


There you go. .


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ImaPE said:


> It is going to be May 9th.


I mean, sure It's possible...  in the same way that it's possible to roll a two at the craps table.

Don't get your hopes up for that day. Just because it happens occasionally doesn't mean it's a safe bet though.



ImaPE said:


> It is already 3 EST. They don't send out emails this late.


Emails have been sent out pretty late in the day, including after regular business hours.


----------



## ThisTestisKillingMe

SDB said:


> Two weeks away peeps... I am starting to feel the anxiety building inside...green box please Lord


OH man, this resonates.....And I'm an atheist, so for whatever that's worth! XD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My (reliable) sources tell me it will not be this month.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> My (reliable) sources tell me it will not be this month.


Ruuuudddddeeeee. I want my pencil back.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Ruuuudddddeeeee. I want my pencil back.


Huh?

Oh, you must have mistaken my comment to be about when the results are coming out. Perhaps I accidentally posted in the wrong thread.................


----------



## DGrant

2 weeks to go!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Huh?
> 
> Oh, you must have mistaken my comment to be about when the results are coming out. Perhaps I accidentally posted in the wrong thread.................


regardless I'm kidding lol


----------



## ATDoel

good news, I just got engaged!  Bad news, my fiance wants to get married in October this year.  If there wasn't already enough pressure to have passed this April session....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ATDoel said:


> good news, I just got engaged!  Bad news, my fiance wants to get married in October this year.  If there wasn't already enough pressure to have passed this April session....


that's a whole lotta planning to do in a short time, good luck with that, eep.

*edited to make it less snarky sounding. i'm not trying to be snarky, i promise


----------



## ATDoel

LyceeFruit said:


> that's a whole lotta planning to do in a short time, good luck with that, eep.
> 
> *edited to make it less snarky sounding. i'm not trying to be snarky, i promise


we aren't having a big wedding, simple ceremony in the church, reception at a private residence, so I think we have enough time to plan.

....assuming I passed and won't have to retake the PE in October


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ATDoel said:


> we aren't having a big wedding, simple ceremony in the church, reception at a private residence, so I think we have enough time to plan.
> 
> ....assuming I passed and won't have to retake the PE in October


fingers crossed!


----------



## Ranger1316

ATDoel said:


> good news, I just got engaged!  Bad news, my fiance wants to get married in October this year.  If there wasn't already enough pressure to have passed this April session....


My wedding is in October too but I'll just take it next April if I need to retake. Also, taking it in April lets me take it in Florida instead of going all the way back to South Carolina like I did a month ago.


----------



## ATDoel

Ranger1316 said:


> My wedding is in October too but I'll just take it next April if I need to retake. Also, taking it in April lets me take it in Florida instead of going all the way back to South Carolina like I did a month ago.


I would do that too but the problem is, there's two positions open at my company that would give me an immediate promotion with a PE.  The longer I wait, the higher the chance is they won't be open anymore.


----------



## txjennah PE

ATDoel said:


> good news, I just got engaged!  Bad news, my fiance wants to get married in October this year.  If there wasn't already enough pressure to have passed this April session....


Congratulations!  I hope you see the green button in April!  If not, speaking from experience, I got engaged two weeks after getting approved to sit for the exam...and trying to study and plan a wedding did not work out very well for me.  If I can offer any advice, if you don't pass in April, I would just enjoy the wedding planning process and focus on studying again after your honeymoon!


----------



## ashmur90

I've gotten to the point where i wake up at 2 am remembering a question and googling it to see if I got it correct.


----------



## enrique_nola

ashmur90 said:


> I've gotten to the point where i wake up at 2 am remembering a question and googling it to see if I got it correct.


I need to stop doing this...its been long enough.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The first time I would have been eligible to sit for the exam happened to be the October I was getting married. I knew there was no way to do both successfully so I postponed taking the test for a year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> I've gotten to the point where i wake up at 2 am remembering a question and googling it to see if I got it correct.






enrique_nola said:


> I need to stop doing this...its been long enough.


Good luck, it still happens after you pass the exam...


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good luck, it still happens after you pass the exam...


So it's just like those nightmares I still get where I had a college class I never attended because I didn't know about it and the final is in 2 days?


----------



## ImaPE

I just saw on NCEES LinkedIN page that there is an interim meeting going on in New Hamshire. Does that suppose to mean we are closer ?


----------



## Manimani

ImaPE said:


> I just saw on NCEES LinkedIN page that there is an interim meeting going on in New Hamshire. Does that suppose to mean we are closer ?


results are out for wisconsin already according to reddit


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> regardless I'm kidding lol


So was I 

...or was I...?


----------



## MSD

Manimani said:


> results are out for wisconsin already according to reddit


Post that link in here.. I am not able to find it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ImaPE said:


> I just saw on NCEES LinkedIN page that there is an interim meeting going on in New Hamshire. Does that suppose to mean we are closer ?


No. Those kinds of meetings happen all the time.



Manimani said:


> results are out for wisconsin already according to reddit


LOL, even reddit is starting with the fake results threads.


----------



## NASATimp

I managed to just about forget about this for nearly a month, but now I can feel the urge to know rising!

Are cut scores really as low as 52 sometimes?? For the Mechanical TFS? Maybe I have a decent chance after all. I think my score is somewhere in the 52-60 range, but of course hard to say for sure. I had thought 56 or 57 was the usual.

For my story of how NOT to effectively prepare for the PE, see my post here:


----------



## fyrfytr310

ashmur90 said:


> I've gotten to the point where i wake up at 2 am remembering a question and googling it to see if I got it correct.


I can only remember the same handful at this point and I know where I stand on those.  I don't know if its a good thing or a curse to suddenly remember more problems weeks after the exam...


----------



## EngrPaper

I am thankful that by now I don't remember any specifics on the exam.  I think I have intentionally blocked it out.


----------



## NASATimp

fyrfytr310 said:


> I can only remember the same handful at this point and I know where I stand on those.  I don't know if its a good thing or a curse to suddenly remember more problems weeks after the exam...


The only one I remember is one that I _definitely _got wrong: a particular symbol that wasn't one of the ones in the MERM (or rather, was, but wasn't quite the same so I convinced myself it was different.) Guessed between the two plausible (to me) answers, and picked the wrong one. That one I was Googling on the way to the parking lot.


----------



## Tres Amigos

I had my first nightmare last night that I had failed. It was weird because they were willing to curb my score some for a little cash on the side but i guess my score was just way too low so they weren't able to do anything for me lol They however were making me retake the FE again because of some new law passed by NCEES.


----------



## cbjorklund

I recently had a dream where the cut score was in the high 90 percents.  I was not impressed.


----------



## aaclites

Fillet Weld Typical - Both Sides.


----------



## DGrant

Any Civil Construction PM test takers still around? What did you guys think of the PM session?  That's if you haven't blocked out the memories yet...


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DGrant said:


> Any Civil Construction PM test takers still around? What did you guys think of the PM session?  That's if you haven't blocked out the memories yet...


I took Construction PM. This was my third try and it seemed on par with the other attempts. Way too concentrated on concrete for my liking, but I did study more concrete this time around.


----------



## DGrant

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I took Construction PM. This was my third try and it seemed on par with the other attempts. Way too concentrated on concrete for my liking, but I did study more concrete this time around.


Tons of concrete for sure!! Third time's a charm though    

I personally had to flip a coin on at least 10 problems. If the cut score is around 54-55 I think I'll be right in there.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DGrant said:


> Tons of concrete for sure!! Third time's a charm though
> 
> I personally had to flip a coin on at least 10 problems. If the cut score is around 54-55 I think I'll be right in there.


My issue has always been the morning session. I got my bachelors and masters in unrelated fields then after finding myself in construction got a masters...so I'm strong in 2 of the 5 categories. I had to teach myself the basics of the morning exam- clearly I didn't do that very well. I've generally been about 50% in the morning and 60% in the afternoon. I felt much better about the morning this time, but then everyone on here (I've been trolling this site for years, finally signed up) said the morning was easy so now I think the cut score is gonna be back up to 55-56 and I'm gonna be within a point or two in either direction.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Be careful not to discuss the exams questions here. NCEES does monitor this board for that sort of thing, and they have invalidated scores in the past for violating the NDA.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tres Amigos said:


> I had my first nightmare last night that I had failed. It was weird because they were willing to curb my score some for a little cash on the side but i guess my score was just way too low so they weren't able to do anything for me lol They however were making me retake the FE again because of some new law passed by NCEES.






cbjorklund said:


> I recently had a dream where the cut score was in the high 90 percents.  I was not impressed.


It's going to be a long two weeks... four weeks in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Be careful not to discuss the exams questions here. NCEES does monitor this board for that sort of thing, and they have invalidated scores in the past for violating the NDA.


Was commenting that there were a lot of questions on concrete a violation? If so, I apologize and will delete the post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That wasn't directed to anyone in particular. I just saw, based on the sumtotal of posts on this page, the direction things were moving.


----------



## MSD

During my PE cycle, I had a dream where my manager was standing behind me while I was looking at my PE result and I failed. After this dream, I always used to hope that my PE result should be on a day when my manager is on a leave . Nothing like this happened and I passed


----------



## Ranger1316

I'm still thinking next Friday but still a bit indifferent since there's nothing I can do before the results come out lol


----------



## Manimani

It's going to be next Tuesday my friend


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

I feel like I said this before.... Why not today?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Kevo_303 said:


> I feel like I said this before.... Why not today?


because they want to make us suffer.


----------



## Manimani

LyceeFruit said:


> because they want to make us suffer.


Today is day 31... I don't think results have been earlier than day 32 in the last 10 years..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Manimani said:


> Today is day 31... I don't think results have been earlier than day 32 in the last 10 years..


well that too lol


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

How soon until they create an April 2019 results thread? Asking for a friend....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Kevo_303 said:


> I feel like I said this before.... Why not today?











LyceeFruit said:


> because they want to make us suffer.










ChooChooEngineer said:


> How soon until they create an April 2019 results thread? Asking for a friend....


Don't look at me. I'm just a poster here. Reminder: results subforum = fake results threads


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't look at me. I'm just a poster here. Reminder: results subforum = fake results threads


I'm willing to accept that roller coaster ride at this point.


----------



## daydreambeliever

ChooChooEngineer said:


> How soon until they create an April 2019 results thread?﻿


And this will be when I start stress eating!!! Maybe I should fast for a couple days.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

daydreambeliever said:


> And this will be when I start stress eating!!! Maybe I should fast for a couple days.






ChooChooEngineer said:


> I'm willing to accept that roller coaster ride at this point.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

daydreambeliever said:


> And this will be when I start stress eating!!! Maybe I should fast for a couple days.


You're *just* starting the stress eating? SHOW ME YOUR WAYS!

The PE process has not been kind to my waistline (neither was the marathon training in the middle of this freaking saga lol)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't look at me. I'm just a poster here. Reminder: results subforum = fake results threads


Fake result threads started 2 weeks ago in the power sub-forum so really doesn't make a difference to me LOL


----------



## NASATimp

LyceeFruit said:


> You're *just* starting the stress eating? SHOW ME YOUR WAYS!
> 
> The PE process has not been kind to my waistline (neither was the marathon training in the middle of this freaking saga lol)


The two sides of that equation don't cancel?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Do the opposite. Go to the gym and do cardio to burn off the stress. I got in pretty good shape waiting for results the second time.


----------



## tb93310

I was able to reread all of the questions and wrote down most of the questions on the exam after leaving the exam room. 

I know what I missed, what I got correct and what I guessed. I would be very surprised if I had to retake it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NASATimp said:


> The two sides of that equation don't cancel?


Not really. It is really easy (and common) to gain weight while marathon training. Because of the rungries. And the "I just ran 20 miles, I can eat all the food" 



RBHeadge PE said:


> Do the opposite. Go to the gym and do cardio to burn off the stress. I got in pretty good shape waiting for results the second time.


I would LOVE TO. This cycle jacked up my hip flexor so walking has been painful. It's finally better so the moving can happen. So excited. Except hiking conditions are awful right now so really I can't win. I can run mostly painfree now so at least I have that going for me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> This cycle jacked up my hip flexor so walking has been painful. It's finally better so the moving can happen. So excited.


Hip flexor injuries suck. That derailed me two years ago. It's a huge muscle so it takes forever to heal; and its in a inconvenient place so there are limited exercises to aid in rehabbing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hip flexor injuries suck. That derailed me two years ago. It's a huge muscle so it takes forever to heal; and its in a inconvenient place so there are limited exercises to aid in rehabbing.


It's been rough. My doc released my psoas so that helped but so have these drills by my new PT. But it makes me so happy I  dropped out of my marathon for this spring lol


----------



## daydreambeliever

LyceeFruit said:


> You're *just* starting the stress eating? SHOW ME YOUR WAYS!


I feel like I've held myself together pretty well this time around. When I was studying my downfall was energy drinks and skittles, but I would only let myself have them if I was doing at least a 4 hr session. When I eat stupid it typically includes sugar and caffeine and it messes up my sleep big time. This is the week I'll probably lose all sound reasoning. 

Me and my guy are taking a kid free beach vacay in a couple weeks and I just ordered a new bathing suit online. I'll definitely be trying to keep it in check.   :laugh:


----------



## daydreambeliever

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do the opposite. Go to the gym and do cardio to burn off the stress.﻿


So I did a Warrior Dash the weekend after the test. I was super nervous because I hadn't been working out much. We get to the an obstacle and I see that once you make the 30+ foot climb you go down a slide. I get super stoked because I LOVE slides (no I'm not a 5 yr old). So I make the climb up and start going down the slide.....at some point I caught air and didn't land until the bottom of the slide. I have been sitting on a donut ever since. I think my tailbone is starting to heal but holy crap. That sucked!!! I haven't been working out because I was told to only walk and at most do the elliptical or swim.



LyceeFruit said:


> This cycle jacked up my hip flexor so walking has been painful.


That sucks!!! I hate hip flexors with a passion. That muscle always gets tight/sore/fatigued before any other of my muscles. I take bootcamp classes and the workouts are posted on white boards. One time I walked in and saw we were doing bear crawls for our finisher. I turned around and walked out. I wasn't really feeling it that day anyways. Maybe some yoga would help???


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Manimani said:


> Today is day 31... I don't think results have been earlier than day 32 in the last 10 years..


So you are saying there is a chance!


----------



## MspSdf

It's going to be May 15 or after. MnSPE sent out a survey to their PE prep course takers: "The survey will be open until midnight on Wednesday May 15, but your early response is very much appreciated." I am sure they don't want anyone that fails to ruin their survey results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Kevo_303 said:


> So you are saying there is a chance!


Don't hold your breath. The earliest has been 34 days.



MspSdf said:


> It's going to be May 15 or after. MnSPE sent out a survey to their PE prep course takers: "The survey will be open until midnight on Wednesday May 15, but your early response is very much appreciated." I am sure they don't want anyone that fails to ruin their survey results.


I guarantee you that MnSPE doesn't have any inside information. They probably just picked a day about six weeks after the exam.


----------



## eeMark PE

What does the god of NCEES say to us?

...

"Not Today"


----------



## Manimani

eeMark said:


> What does the god of NCEES say to us?
> 
> ...
> 
> "Not Today"


If we're lucky it will be on May 09. If May 09 happens and no one get's an e-mail. bet your bottom it will be May 15. Statistics don't lie!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

For what it's worth, the October 2018 administration released results on the 40th day. If the same trend follows (which it may or may not), that would put results at May 15th.

When I was waiting for my results, I watched the NCEES twitter account. I knew the results were coming out the day when someone tweeted "when results coming out" and NCEES replied "stay tuned".


----------



## Matt Skillet

Manimani said:


> Today is day 31... I don't think results have been earlier than day 32 in the last 10 years..


What''s your source on that 32? I've not seen less than 34.

Also, it should be noted that 3 of the last 4 April exams have been released in 35 days or less. Think about that....


----------



## eeMark PE

I really only wanted to make a GoT reference.  I didn’t think the results were actually coming today.


----------



## Manimani

Matt Skillet said:


> What''s your source on that 32? I've not seen less than 34.
> 
> Also, it should be noted that 3 of the last 4 April exams have been released in 35 days or less. Think about that....


I was mistaken on 32. Was 34 you are correct. So results this Friday then


----------



## ashmur90

I have been pretty chill lately, but my anxiety is ramping up about the results. Trying to not let it get to me.


----------



## PE WANNABE

Is there nothing better to do in Clemson than to watch us suffer waiting for these results?


----------



## ashmur90

PE WANNABE said:


> Is there nothing better to do in Clemson than to watch us suffer waiting for these results?


Must not. School there is basically over.


----------



## PE WANNABE

ashmur90 said:


> Must not. School there is basically over.


It is. Finals ended on Friday for students. We are going up there Thursday to see our friend graduate. Maybe they would work harder and faster to grade our tests if they knew how useless it has made us at work waiting to know how we did.


----------



## ashmur90

PE WANNABE said:


> It is. Finals ended on Friday for students. We are going up there Thursday to see our friend graduate. Maybe they would work harder and faster to grade our tests if they knew how useless it has made us at work waiting to know how we did.


Amen. I am ttying to fill my weeks or sleep but I wake up at 2 am with anxiety. I did dream I passed this go around and last time I dreamed I failed miserably (kinda did), soooo.


----------



## PE_Wannabe

ashmur90 said:


> Amen. I am ttying to fill my weeks or sleep but I wake up at 2 am with anxiety. I did dream I passed this go around and last time I dreamed I failed miserably (kinda did), soooo.


Funny I felt I crushed it last go around and failed and this time I feel like I did not do well!!! Wait and See


----------



## ashmur90

PE_Wannabe said:


> Funny I felt I crushed it last go around and failed and this time I feel like I did not do well!!! Wait and See


I finished rather quickly both AM and PM session so I either did really well or really bad hahahaha.


----------



## PE WANNABE

Nice username @PE_Wannabe...


----------



## ATDoel

tb93310 said:


> I was able to reread all of the questions and wrote down most of the questions on the exam after leaving the exam room.
> 
> I know what I missed, what I got correct and what I guessed. I would be very surprised if I had to retake it.


So let me get this right, you did something they explicitly told us not to do and now you're telling the internet?  Interesting.



ChebyshevII_PE said:


> For what it's worth, the October 2018 administration released results on the 40th day. If the same trend follows (which it may or may not), that would put results at May 15th.
> 
> When I was waiting for my results, I watched the NCEES twitter account. I knew the results were coming out the day when someone tweeted "when results coming out" and NCEES replied "stay tuned".


The October 2018 session had a new exam, which I've read on here delays the results because of the extra review required for new exams.  There wasn't any new exams this session so in theory, we should get results sooner than 40 days.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ATDoel said:


> So let me get this right, you did something they explicitly told us not to do and now you're telling the internet?  Interesting.


I'm happy I'm not the only one who noticed that.


----------



## EngrPaper

ATDoel said:


> So let me get this right, you did something they explicitly told us not to do and now you're telling the internet?  Interesting.


I try to step away to avoid the NCEES lightning bolt that is surely to strike on these kinda people.


----------



## Civilusa29

N---S Tweet - See attached

April 2018 - N----S Tweeted on 5/17/18 - Results 5/24/18

October 2018 - Tweet on 11/25/18 - Results 12/5/18

April 2019 - Tweet on 5/1/19 - Results - 5/8/19 or 5/9/19

Can be coincidence !


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Civilusa29 said:


> N---S Tweet - See attached
> 
> April 2018 - N----S Tweeted on 5/17/18 - Results 5/24/18
> 
> October 2018 - Tweet on 11/25/18 - Results 12/5/18
> 
> April 2019 - Tweet on 5/1/19 - Results - 5/8/19 or 5/9/19
> 
> Can be coincidence !
> 
> View attachment 12945


Interesting.... but why not today?


----------



## Wreckem




----------



## daydreambeliever

OK, now is when I start freaking out!!! I don't think today will be the day but maybe tomorrow???? Or any day between tomorrow and 6/14 because you know.....that 8-10 week cushion they give themselves.


----------



## ads0221

5/14 is my guess


----------



## NikR_PE

Kevo_303 said:


> Interesting.... but why not today?


That tweet is already 6 days old.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd be shocked it if were today. My magic eight ball doesn't think it would be tomorrow either.

8-10 weeks isn't just the buffer for NCEES, it includes a buffer for the states to do their thing.


----------



## Civilusa29

May 10 will be Day 35. I am guessing it will be Friday.


----------



## ashmur90

I keep my phone in low power mode for almost all day. So that's kinda good lol I can wait and check my results when I get home instaed of work.


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm happy I'm not the only one who noticed that.


Lol right.... apparently they didnt read the "Dont end up like this guy" 13 year old thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Has anyone reached the stage where their heart skips a beat when their phone or computer makes the "new email" noise?


----------



## JayUn PE

Wreckem said:


>


----------



## RBHeadge PE

January Jones said:


> Lol right.... apparently they didnt read the "Dont end up like this guy" 13 year old thread


Engineers never read the instructions in their home life...


----------



## EngrPaper

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone reached the stage where their heart skips a beat when their phone or computer makes the "new email" noise? ﻿


Yes, but also because I am waiting to hear back on an interview as well.  The stress is real.


----------



## JPLNJ

New user. First post. The stress is real.

Did anyone figure out the cut score yet?


----------



## Atf TX

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone reached the stage where their heart skips a beat when their phone or computer makes the "new email" noise?


10000%


----------



## chaserB_PE

View attachment 83C5B95E-E940-4D29-99D9-FFE271FB8B40.MOV


----------



## PE_Wannabe

PE WANNABE said:


> Nice username @PE_Wannabe...


You to...  I know I wasnt going to be the only one!


----------



## Manimani

RESULTS ARE OUT!!!

May 09 or May 15


----------



## McEng PE

ATDoel said:


> So let me get this right, you did something they explicitly told us not to do and now you're telling the internet?  Interesting.
> 
> The October 2018 session had a new exam, which I've read on here delays the results because of the extra review required for new exams.  There wasn't any new exams this session so in theory, we should get results sooner than 40 days.


They maybe correct on not having to retake the exam. but they will be very surprised when the can never get licensed either.


----------



## chaserB_PE

chaserB said:


> sorry i'm bad at the internet....
> 
> View attachment 12949


----------



## cbjorklund

Manimani said:


> RESULTS ARE OUT!!!
> 
> May 09 or May 15


This paired with an incoming email had my heart skipping a beat.  Only now did I see the small text at the bottom.


----------



## Tres Amigos

I'm not sure if it's me just wanting to check the NCEES website but every time I see one of these " Results are out" I go check the NCEES website anyway even though i know the results are not out haha

Been doing good, but now starting to feel the panic!!

We are waiting!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone reached the stage where their heart skips a beat when their phone or computer makes the "new email" noise?


Getting there.

I know that the likelihood of results today are low. But this morning, I was anxious about it. And I forsee that for the next hour or so (since historically, the lastest I've received notification of results is 130pm EST). And rinse &amp; repeat til the results are actually out.


----------



## invu

No APR 2019, no results. Control lies with the forum mods.


----------



## fishbone

Too early to be out!


----------



## EngrPaper

Tres Amigos said:


> I'm not sure if it's me just wanting to check the NCEES website but every time I see one of these " Results are out" I go check the NCEES website anyway even though i know the results are not out haha
> 
> Been doing good, but now starting to feel the panic!!
> 
> We are waiting!


You're saying you don't just keep a tab open the entire work day?


----------



## PE_Wannabe

EngrPaper said:


> You're saying you don't just keep a tab open the entire work day?


I think I check it 3 times an hour!


----------



## PE_Wannabe




----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

New here.

I took the exam Sunday April 7 (Religious Accommodation). Any history of delayed results for this type of case?


----------



## Baconator.

The sad part is, the devastation half of you will experience when the results ARE posted. The anxiety and loss of breathe moments before you sign in to the NCEES account, only to have your heart broken. But Good Luck!

May 14th


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tres Amigos said:


> I'm not sure if it's me just wanting to check the NCEES website but every time I see one of these " Results are out" I go check the NCEES website anyway even though i know the results are not out haha
> 
> Been doing good, but now starting to feel the panic!!










EngrPaper said:


> You're saying you don't just keep a tab open the entire work day?


^this^ Everyone should at least have this at the ready.

I kept a tab open everyday all day at work from about day 30 on out. Even though I knew the results wouldn't be out for days or weeks, I still kept it open and ready



PE_Wannabe said:


> I think I check it 3 times an hour!


The rate will increase soon enough.








Str. Entrepreneur said:


> New here.
> 
> I took the exam Sunday April 7 (Religious Accommodation). Any history of delayed results for this type of case?


I don't know of anyone personally who had a religious or medical accommodation delay. But my observation and understanding is that NCEES doesn't release until every PE exam, in every discipline, is ready for release. I highly doubt you'll see your results later than others in your state, and I highly doubt that your accommodation was on the critical path of the PE release schedule.


----------



## PE WANNABE

invu said:


> No APR 2019, no results. Control lies with the forum mods.


If the APR 2019 forum were to be created that would help me cope and be more sane.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Road Guy


----------



## Road Guy

Does it mess with everyone's OCD if I call it APRIL 19 ?


----------



## PE WANNABE

Road Guy said:


> Does it mess with everyone's OCD if I call it APRIL 19 ?


To be honest yes actually LOL. Would rather results not come out for another month than the structure be changed.


----------



## fishbone

When Result shows green....


----------



## 23and1

Road Guy said:


> Does it mess with everyone's OCD if I call it APRIL 19 ?


(in Emperor Palpetine voice) Do it!


----------



## zoomzoom88

fishbone said:


> View attachment 12955


What does this mean?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Road Guy said:


> Does it mess with everyone's OCD if I call it APRIL 19 ?


Um yeah.

Why would you change the format?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

PE WANNABE said:


> To be honest yes actually LOL. Would rather results not come out for another month than the structure be changed.


Wow, that’s quite a statement!


----------



## fishbone

zoomzoom88 said:


> What does this mean?


Checking when the result will be showing..


----------



## zoomzoom88

fishbone said:


> Checking when the result will be showing..


Ah, I understand. So it is not indicative of any movement...


----------



## ashmur90

I checked earlier today. I also have my personal email open in a tab and now every time I go over there I get anxiety.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Road Guy said:


> Does it mess with everyone's OCD if I call it APRIL 19 ?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PE WANNABE said:


> To be honest yes actually LOL. Would rather results not come out for another month than the structure be changed.


Wow, @PE_Wannabe trolling the masses! I like it.



zoomzoom88 said:


> What does this mean?


That you are waiting the same as everyone else.



LyceeFruit said:


> Why would you change the format?


inside joke


----------



## Road Guy

everyone so sensitive!


----------



## PE WANNABE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wow, @PE_Wannabe trolling the masses! I like it.


Wrong username LOL. @PE_Wannabe made one too similar to mine.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

meh, you all look alike to me


----------



## daydreambeliever

PE WANNABE said:


> If the APR 2019 forum were to be created that would help me cope and be more sane.


Is this sarcasm? I don't even know anymore!


----------



## PE WANNABE

RBHeadge PE said:


> meh, you all look alike to me


Well that definitely makes me feel appreciated.



daydreambeliever said:


> Is this sarcasm? I don't even know anymore!


That was not sarcasm LOL. Just ready for the thread to be started.


----------



## daydreambeliever

PE WANNABE said:


> That was not sarcasm LOL. Just ready for the thread to be started.


haha...be careful what you wish for!!! The least amount of days I have to live through the trolling that the results SF brings on the better!


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

Road Guy said:


> Does it mess with everyone's OCD if I call it APRIL 19 ?


----------



## Manimani

What if the results come back negative and then we have to make another thread waiting for the October 2019 exam and re-live through this horrible last 5 weeks??


----------



## kimberlite PE

JPLNJ said:


> New user. First post. The stress is real.
> 
> Did anyone figure out the cut score yet?


I made an account just because I felt strange trolling in the background and not saying anything. Being a creepy lurker.

It has to be 53 for all exam variants.


----------



## aaclites

Shall we see a results release map soon?  This week possibly?


----------



## PE WANNABE

daydreambeliever said:


> haha...be careful what you wish for!!! The least amount of days I have to live through the trolling that the results SF brings on the better!


Been through this once before. Bring on the trolling.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aaclites said:


> Shall we see a results release map soon?  This week possibly?


not until the results come out.


----------



## MSD

Looking at today's activities on this forum, it is clear that people are going crazy and are desperate to get their results and end this waiting game. Come on trollers add some fun in here.

I can understand you guys as i have been through the same. On the contrary, I feel you guys have more patience than we had 

All the best guys withing a week from now you will have your results. 

Till then enjoy


----------



## fishbone

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## kimberlite PE

MSD said:


> Looking at today's activities on this forum, it is clear that people are going crazy and are desperate to get their results and end this waiting game. Come on trollers add some fun in here.
> 
> I can understand you guys as i have been through the same. On the contrary, I feel you guys have more patience than we had
> 
> All the best guys withing a week from now you will have your results.
> 
> Till then enjoy


Ok, since you asked for it... This is my contribution from the discussion weeks ago regarding that poor schmuck who unknowingly bears the wrath of all of us compulsively checking and cursing his scapegoat existence.

Getting delirious.


----------



## enrique_nola

I'm never doing a video interview with NCEES.


----------



## PE_Wannabe

If i pass I am buying Justin a beer!


----------



## Matt Skillet

fishbone said:


> When Result shows green....
> 
> View attachment 12955


----------



## NASATimp

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone reached the stage where their heart skips a beat when their phone or computer makes the "new email" noise?


I'm at a classified meeting all week so luckily I can only subject myself to checking email at lunch and coffee break. Enforced phone-free time!


----------



## daydreambeliever

4am on the east coast. I had a dream I passed. I jolted awake like I was free falling and I haven't been able to go back to sleep for about an hour or so now. I seriously need these results!!!


----------



## ashmur90

daydreambeliever said:


> 4am on the east coast. I had a dream I passed. I jolted awake like I was free falling and I haven't been able to go back to sleep for about an hour or so now. I seriously need these results!!!


Had one of those a few weeks ago. I received a letter in the mail, my mom opened it, and said I passed LOL


----------



## solidorange

Today is day 33, which is probably the first realistic day for result release!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ashmur90 said:


> Had one of those a few weeks ago. I received a letter in the mail, my mom opened it, and said I passed LOL


you got trolled by your mom?! ouch


----------



## ashmur90

LyceeFruit said:


> you got trolled by your mom?! ouch


Haha in my dream, yes. But last go around I kept having failing dreams and I did, so.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The window *might* be opening today, but that doesn't mean you should get your hopes up for it happening today.


----------



## DGrant

RBHeadge PE said:


> The window *might* be opening today, but that doesn't mean you should get your hopes up for it happening today.


Thanks for the words of wisdom.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

RESULTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EngrPaper

In all of this, I am glad to be in Alabama.  From that historical release spreadsheet, AL seems to be one of the earliest.


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> The window *might* be opening today, but that doesn't mean you should get your hopes up for it happening today.


So hope for the best, but expect the worst. Cool.


----------



## solidorange

RBHeadge PE said:


> The window *might* be opening today, but that doesn't mean you should get your hopes up for it happening today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BTW today is only day 33.

When I posted the above, I thought today was Thursday... wishful thinking I guess. I'm not even sure that we can say the window is opening today.


----------



## PE WANNABE

@RBHeadge PE If you had to put your money on one day what date would you choose?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EngrPaper said:


> In all of this, I am glad to be in Alabama.  From that historical release spreadsheet, AL seems to be one of the earliest.


They seem to usually be *the* first state to release. I'm not sure if it alphabetical, regional, or regional and alphabetical?

But that also means that we scrutinize that post really hard.


----------



## DGrant

PE WANNABE said:


> @RBHeadge PE If you had to put your money on one day what date would you choose?


Day 40!!


----------



## EngrPaper

RBHeadge PE said:


> They seem to usually be *the* first state to release. I'm not sure if it alphabetical, regional, or regional and alphabetical?
> 
> But that also means that we scrutinize that post really hard. ﻿﻿﻿﻿


I'll be sure to take an extra grainy photo just for y'all.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I feel like a small bunch of states will release Friday.

And then loads more on Monday/Tuesday with VT being Wednesday


----------



## eNgINeER93_PE

Anyone else guessing their score in an attempt to calm themselves during this waiting period...


----------



## Retaker_PEWannaBE

AM for the Construction exam gave me hopes of passing.

Whatever hopes I gained from the AM got smashed to nonexistent after the first minutes of PM section.

Third time taking the test. I am now praying for a pass. More power for all, especially the retakers.

Definitely went through the roller coaster emotions like 3 times.....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PE WANNABE said:


> @RBHeadge PE If you had to put your money on one day what date would you choose?


I'm a PRA guy. I can give you a mean, 50%, 95%, 99%, stdev, CCDFs

I'm a nukee, in the great QM vs GR debate, I lean QM.

I don't do deterministic.



EngrPaper said:


> I'll be sure to take an extra grainy photo just for y'all.


Sweet!


----------



## solidorange

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW today is only day 33....


Whoops, I _may_ have misled you with my 34 day post.


----------



## PE WANNABE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't do deterministic.


From the moment I started following posts from this forum I knew that about you from the beginning LOL. Your posts are generalistic but so respected. Just wish I knew what you were thinking. And trust me yes I do. I am careful for what I wish for.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eNgINeEr_93 said:


> Anyone else guessing their score in an attempt to calm themselves during this waiting period...


My guess is that maybe 20% of test takers do some variation on this approach. But no-one discusses doing it ahead of time, so everyone thinks they're unique in applying it.

I didn't do it the first attempt. I did a pretty elaborate version on the second attempt.

FWIW, you should be feeling comfortable-ish with a 58. That's about where I landed with my post-exam calc. _Of course you only feel good until you factor in uncertainty in your analysis._ See PRA comment above.


----------



## NASATimp

eNgINeEr_93 said:


> Anyone else guessing their score in an attempt to calm themselves during this waiting period...
> 
> View attachment 12967


I did this basically (came up with a range from 52-60, so that wasn't SO comforting), but why are you assigning guessing a 10% EV? Should be 25% right? With 12 guesses you'd expect to get 3 right, not 1, which would push you right up to 60/80.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

solidorange said:


> Whoops, I _may_ have misled you with my 34 day post.


----------



## solidorange

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm a PRA guy. I can give you a mean, 50%, 95%, 99%, stdev, CCDFs﻿
> 
> I'm a nukee, in the great QM ﻿vs GR debate, I lean QM.
> 
> I don't do deterministic.


Wouldn't LERF be perfect for this?


----------



## ashmur90

I got.....

some photos back from Comic Con this weekend.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

solidorange said:


> Wouldn't LERF﻿ be perfect for this?


Do you work in nuclear too?


----------



## solidorange

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do you work in nuclear too?


Indeed, I do. Hoping for a LER from NCEES; not our RCS.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NASATimp said:


> but why are you assigning guessing a 10% EV? Should be 25% right?


25% is nominal. But 10% builds conservatism into the estimate. For this application, long term mental sanity, one would rather have a false negative than a false positive.


----------



## Atf TX

To study again is a pain.. 

To sit through the 8 hour exam again is a bigger pain

To go through the process of waiting for the exam results again......


----------



## fishbone

Some many morning birds...


----------



## MSD

I feel if we don't hear any PE result news in next 1 hour and then its not today.....


----------



## ashmur90

I wake up at 4:30 am, so yes, I am an early riser. lol


----------



## Tres Amigos

MSD said:


> I feel if we don't hear any PE result news in next 1 hour and then its not today.....


Last October, a lot of the results were released in the afternoon, i got mine at around 1pm. After 3pm we can call it a day.


----------



## ThisTestisKillingMe

Retaker_PEWannaBE said:


> AM for the Construction exam gave me hopes of passing.
> 
> Whatever hopes I gained from the AM got smashed to nonexistent after the first minutes of PM section.
> 
> Third time taking the test. I am now praying for a pass. More power for all, especially the retakers.
> 
> Definitely went through the roller coaster emotions like 3 times.....


I'm also a third time test-taker (Water Resources/Environmental) and I hear you buddy! Hopefully, the repeat takers will be done and done! Also, lots of good luck to the first timers too  We're all in this chasm of suck together....Let the mind games begin!


----------



## Tres Amigos

Has anyone messaged the NCEES live chat and asked if results are coming out today?


----------



## RadioBox

The earliest way to get notified that the results are released is by checking your email. NCEES will send you an email. This method is faster than following NCEES on twitter, lurking on forum, or refreshing on myncess result page.


----------



## ATDoel

20 pages on the April 19 welcome to the suck post, 2 pages on the October 18 welcome to the suck post.  Definitely means we're getting results today and the cut score is 55!


----------



## RadioBox

Tres Amigos said:


> Has anyone messaged the NCEES live chat and asked if results are coming out today?


I asked if results were being released this week. Reply was "no"

I asked if then results would be released next week. Reply was the standard "6 to 8 weeks"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Tres Amigos said:


> Last October, a lot of the results were released in the afternoon, i got mine at around 1pm. After 3pm we can call it a day.


Exactly.

I got my email in October at 133pm EST.


----------



## Tres Amigos

RadioBox said:


> I asked if results were being released this week. Reply was "no"
> 
> I asked if then results would be released next week. Reply was the standard "6 to 8 weeks"


That stinks!!

Last October there was a few of us who messaged the live chat and they said that the states had received the results and would be posting them soon. We got the results that very day. 

sounds like it may not be today then.


----------



## MSD

Tres Amigos said:


> Last October, a lot of the results were released in the afternoon, i got mine at around 1pm. After 3pm we can call it a day.


Yes you are right. Even I got my result at 2:20 pm but the first result notification confirmation on this forum was around 10-11 am and hence is my guess.

I hope you guys get your results today and end this waiting period.


----------



## zoomzoom88

The previous release dates have be 40 days, 41 days, 38 days, and 35 days. I think its still too early. I would take your mind off it for a few days.


----------



## solidorange

zoomzoom88 said:


> The previous release dates have be 40 days, 41 days, 38 days, and 35 days. I think its still too early. I would take your mind off it for a few days.


The optimism comes from looking only at the April administrations. The past four April exam results were released 41, 35, 34, &amp; 34 days later. The October exams generally take longer, with the assumed reason being the Thanksgiving holiday pushing the result out.


----------



## zoomzoom88

solidorange said:


> The optimism comes from looking only at the April administrations. The past four April exam results were released 41, 35, 34, &amp; 34 days later. The October exams generally take longer, with the assumed reason being the Thanksgiving holiday pushing the result out.


Got it. Nonetheless today is only day 33.


----------



## Glengineer

I don't know about you guys....but I've been spamming F5 on the NCEES page since I found out I failed the October 2018 exam.  Mostly in hopes that there was a mistake in October and I actually did pass.  HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MspSdf

MspSdf said:


> It's going to be May 15 or after. MnSPE sent out a survey to their PE prep course takers: "The survey will be open until midnight on Wednesday May 15, but your early response is very much appreciated." I am sure they don't want anyone that fails to ruin their survey results.


In Minneapolis we also have a monthly ITE meeting coming up in the afternoon on May 15 at an Irish Pub. So May 15 is a very eventful day now. https://nc-ite.org/meetinginfo.php

If results are indeed out on May 15 and anyone needs a drink I can bring a friend for free. I would need a few myself since I expect myself to fail.


----------



## fishbone

MspSdf said:


> In Minneapolis we also have a monthly ITE meeting coming up in the afternoon on May 15 at an Irish Pub. So May 15 is a very eventful day now. https://nc-ite.org/meetinginfo.php
> 
> ﻿ If results are indeed out on May 15 and ﻿anyone needs a drink I can bring a friend for free. I would need a few myself since I expect myself to fail.


What kind of meeting is held in a pub..


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

fishbone said:


> What kind of meeting is held in a pub..


The best kind?


----------



## squibbyfish

fishbone said:


> What kind of meeting is held in a pub..


The best ones.


----------



## Civeng15

Seems not today!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MSD said:


> I feel if we don't hear any PE result news in next 1 hour and then its not today.....


The initial release can come just about anytime of day. Years ago it happened after business hours.



RadioBox said:


> The earliest way to get notified that the results are released is by checking your email. NCEES will send you an email. This method is faster than following NCEES on twitter, lurking on forum, or refreshing on myncess result page.


Pretty much. But F5'ing occasionally beats the email.

Besides half the "fun" is trying to figure it out.



RadioBox said:


> I asked if results were being released this week. Reply was "no"
> 
> I asked if then results would be released next week. Reply was the standard "6 to 8 weeks"


The answer is alsways "no" and 6-8 or 8-10 weeks.



ATDoel said:


> 20 pages on the April 19 welcome to the suck post, 2 pages on the October 18 welcome to the suck post.  Definitely means we're getting results today and the cut score is 55!


The real indicator is the spam thread. NCEES wont release until it reaches its goal. We're not even halfway there yet. 



Better get spammin' !

Also the cut score is 58.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> But﻿ F5'in﻿g o﻿ccasiona﻿lly beats the ﻿email﻿.﻿


That’s what happened for me.

(Cut score is 60)


----------



## Asaraga

Cut score 36 so i can pass


----------



## ashmur90

Oh noes i’ll Get 57 or 59 correct then, knowing my luck.


----------



## PE_Wannabe

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> That’s what happened for me.
> 
> (Cut score is 60)


Bite your tongue!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

PE_Wannabe said:


> Bite your tongue!!


That sounds painful. No thanks.


----------



## Manimani

Matt Skillet said:


> What''s your source on that 32? I've not seen less than 34.
> 
> Also, it should be noted that 3 of the last 4 April exams have been released in 35 days or less. Think about that....


Just asked a buddy who knows buddy who works for a buddy at ncees. Cut score 53 and release day is may 15. Head back to work yall


----------



## ihave2PE

never


----------



## ashmur90

But I don't wanna work.


----------



## Tres Amigos

RESULTS ARE STILL PENDING IN ARKANSAS!!!

yay i'm so glad i have not failed yet! lol


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Tres Amigos said:


> RESULTS ARE STILL PENDING IN ARKANSAS!!!
> 
> yay i'm so glad i have not failed yet! lol


The bold letters made my heart skip a beat...

Still waiting here in NY.


----------



## PE_Wannabe

Just wanted everyone to know it hasn't changed in NH either!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PE_Wannabe said:


> Just wanted everyone to know it hasn't changed in NH either!!
> 
> View attachment 12987


It's nice to know I'm not the only one who doesn't have their FE result in MyNCEES


----------



## ashmur90

Nada in Tejas either. I took my FE in 2014 after it was CBT so I have that result.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Manimani said:


> Just asked a buddy who knows buddy who works for a buddy at ncees. Cut score 53 and release day is may 15. Head back to work yall


My father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate says otherwise. Get back to the spam thread everyone.


----------



## Atf TX




----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It's nice to know I'm not the only one who doesn't have their FE result in MyNCEES


I like this more than I should


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ashmur90 said:


> Nada in Tejas either. I took my FE in 2014 after it was CBT so I have that result.


I *think* Fall 2010 results would show up in MyNCEES. 

I took it spring 2010 as a junior in college (such a good life choice, go 20yo me!)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChooChooEngineer said:


> I like this more than I should


lol why


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> lol why


To know there are still those of us who passed the paper version only now waiting for PE results, more than just me


----------



## ihave2PE

ChooChooEngineer said:


> To know there are still those of us who passed the paper version only now waiting for PE results, more than just me


does it count if i failed the paper test?


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

LyceeFruit said:


> It's nice to know I'm not the only one who doesn't have their FE result in MyNCEES


2011 FE shows up.


----------



## chaserB_PE

2012 represent


----------



## JohnLee

Results!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

Aren't coming


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> 2011 FE shows up.
> 
> View attachment 12991


They switched to MyNCEES sometime in 2010


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This thread is starting to make me feel old... and I'm a millennial.


----------



## scottandrews

LyceeFruit said:


> I *think* Fall 2010 results would show up in MyNCEES.
> 
> I took it spring 2010 as a junior in college (such a good life choice, go 20yo me!)


Fall 2010 does show up in MyNCEES


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

RBHeadge PE said:


> This thread is starting to make me feel old... and I'm a millennial.


This thread is aging me prematurely...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Get ready to age about five years over the course of the next week or so.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

RBHeadge PE said:


> Get ready to age about five years over the course of the next week or so.


When I read 'week' my heart sank. I came on these forums wayyyy too early.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You've arrived just in time.

BTW, it could be three weeks in Pennsylvania...


----------



## ashmur90

Hey if I age 5 years in a week, I'll look closer to my actual age (28) instead of a teenager in high school!


----------



## Zach Field

Oof. I'm just waiting to see if a co worker passed or not. I'm anxious and excited, he acts like he is perfectly content to wait until he gets a letter in the mail.


----------



## fishbone

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> This thread is aging me prematurely...


Millennial is 30ish now.. of course it is kinda 'old'...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

fishbone said:


> Millennial is 30ish now.. of course it is kinda 'old'...


Millenials are anyone born from ~1982 until ~1996


----------



## fishbone

LyceeFruit said:


> Millenials are anyone born from ~1982 until ~1996


ok...cool


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Zach Field said:


> he acts like he is perfectly content to wait until he gets a letter in the mail.


----------



## ihave2PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Millenials are anyone born from ~1982 until ~1996


i refuse to accept this #notmygeneration


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Millennials are defined by low patience (I'm one of them). My father took the FE and PE on back to back days in '93 and passed PE and failed FE. Had to wait for the mailman to deliver the news.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

How was he even allowed to sit for the PE without the FE?


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

I ask him the same question. He had the experience. I'm assuming the rules were different 26 years ago.


----------



## ashmur90

Zach Field said:


> Oof. I'm just waiting to see if a co worker passed or not. I'm anxious and excited, he acts like he is perfectly content to wait until he gets a letter in the mail.


Aw heck no...that'd do me in.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Some of my co-workers are very competent but don't attempt licensure because they'd have to study FE stuff for which they have no time.


----------



## daydreambeliever

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> My father took the FE and ﻿PE on back to back days in '93 and passed PE and failed FE.


My husband's boss sat for the PE on a Friday and sat for the FE the very next day. I think he passed the FE but not the PE. I would assume if things happened in reverse (pass the PE but not the FE) that your state wouldn't give you a license until you pass the PE. Not really sure though.

And this was about 7 years ago so who know if that's even allowed anymore.


----------



## PE_PE

MSD said:


> you guys as i have been through the sa


Hi all,

To get you out of the pressure. Here is my case:

I applied for licence through endorsement. The board denied and requested me to take both FE and PE exams. I am in the same boat waiting for the April results. But I called the board yesterday and they said you have to provide us with the 4-year experience. Can the board approve someone to take the exam and then ask for the experience. What are your thoughts.


----------



## PE_PE

Hi all,

To get you out of the pressure. Here is my case:

I applied for licence through endorsement. The board denied and requested me to take both FE and PE exams. I am in the same boat waiting for the April results. But I called the board yesterday and they said you have to provide us with the 4-year experience. Can the board approve someone to take the exam and then ask for the experience. What are your thoughts.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

daydreambeliever said:


> My husband's boss sat for the PE on a Friday and sat for the FE the very next day. I think he passed the FE but not the PE. I would assume if things happened in reverse (pass the PE but not the FE) that your state wouldn't give you a license until you pass the PE. Not really sure though.
> 
> And this was about 7 years ago so who know if that's even allowed anymore.


You mean until you pass the PE*. Yes, my father had to eventually pass the FE in order to be licensed. 7 years ago seems too recent for something like that to be allowed. I guess there are loopholes I'm unaware of.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Some of my co-workers are very competent but don't attempt licensure because they'd have to study FE stuff for which they have no time.


One of my coworkers is trying to avoid licensure since she doesn't want to seal anything and because what she does doesn't align with her degree but the test that moreso aligns with her job has a whole lot of stuff she'd had to learn just for the test. But our company expects licensure so idk what she's gonna do


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

PE_PE said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To get you out of the pressure. Here is my case:
> 
> I applied for licence through endorsement. The board denied and requested me to take both FE and PE exams. I am in the same boat waiting for the April results. But I called the board yesterday and they said you have to provide us with the 4-year experience. Can the board approve someone to take the exam and then ask for the experience. What are your thoughts.


Hmmm...I know that you can pass the exam but not get licensed until you document your experience. But it depends on the state. NY doesn't allow that. Experience must be approved by the state prior to sitting for exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PE_PE said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To get you out of the pressure. Here is my case:
> 
> I applied for licence through endorsement. The board denied and requested me to take both FE and PE exams. I am in the same boat waiting for the April results. But I called the board yesterday and they said you have to provide us with the 4-year experience. Can the board approve someone to take the exam and then ask for the experience. What are your thoughts.


Yes, depends on the state. A few states have decoupled the experience requirement from the exams. It's sorta/kinda moving in that direction nationwide. But since many states have the requirements hard-written into law; and some SMEs are just hard opposed to the idea, it may take a while before it's adopted across all 55 jurisdictions.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

LyceeFruit said:


> One of my coworkers is trying to avoid licensure since she doesn't want to seal anything and because what she does doesn't align with her degree but the test that moreso aligns with her job has a whole lot of stuff she'd had to learn just for the test. But our company expects licensure so idk what she's gonna do


If she has an engineering degree she can take the test in that discipline. As far as I'm aware discipline doesn't matter as long as you're licensed. I know some structural guys who took the test in traffic depth simply because it's easier.


----------



## PE_PE

Will it does say as part of the application that you should document the experience. Also, NCEES says: The Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) exam tests for a minimum level of competency in a particular engineering discipline. It is designed for engineers who have gained a minimum of four years’ post-college work experience in their chosen engineering discipline.

Also, the experience was provided when I applied and they didn't question it at that time.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, depends on the state. A few states have decoupled the experience requirement from the exams. It's sorta/kinda moving in that direction nationwide. But since many states have the requirements hard-written into law; and some SMEs are just hard opposed to the idea, it may take a while before it's adopted across all 55 jurisdictions.


Once that happens I predict they're going to increase licensing requirements for work in certain fields to maintain competency criteria. For example, I eventually see them requiring an SE license for structural design work.


----------



## Baconator.

ashmur90 said:


> Hey if I age 5 years in a week, I'll look closer to my actual age (28) instead of a teenager in high school!


grow a beard...


----------



## EngMES

Since we are all waiting for the April results, has anyone tried to login to MyNCEES and attempted to register for a PE Exam (Especially the year round 4 CBT disciplines), but found it unavailable now? Or all like me still have them available?


----------



## ashmur90

iceman PE said:


> grow a beard...


I don't think a woman growing a beard is possible.


----------



## Baconator.

ashmur90 said:


> I don't think a woman growing a beard is possible.


I mean if Bruce Jenner can be a woMan, anything is possible....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EngMES said:


> Since we are all waiting for the April results, has anyone tried to login to MyNCEES and attempted to register for a PE Exam (Especially the year round 4 CBT disciplines), but found it unavailable now? Or all like me still have them available?
> 
> View attachment 12995


Mine's been like that for weeks. And because I took the FE pre-MyNCEES, I can also register for the CBT FE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> If she has an engineering degree she can take the test in that discipline. As far as I'm aware discipline doesn't matter as long as you're licensed. I know some structural guys who took the test in traffic depth simply because it's easier.


It depends on the state, but most do not require the candidate to test in the same discipline as their degree(s).

There are 11 jurisdictions that license based on discipline, and limit stamping to work related to that discipline.



PE_PE said:


> Also, the experience was provided when I applied and they didn't question it at that time.


Contact the board and ask them to state exactly what they need. It may be a missing form, missing reference, or just a snafu on their end.



Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Once that happens I predict they're going to increase licensing requirements for work in certain fields to maintain competency criteria. For example, I eventually see them requiring an SE license for structural design work.


You would still need the experience, but you could take the exam before you get all of the requisite experience. Many states already require SE to do certain structural work.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> If she has an engineering degree she can take the test in that discipline. As far as I'm aware discipline doesn't matter as long as you're licensed. I know some structural guys who took the test in traffic depth simply because it's easier.


No matter which test she takes, she'll be learning A LOT for the test. She hasn't really used the knowledge from her degree (mechanical engineering) since she left school. So she's going to avoid it as long as possible I think and I don't blame her


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FWIW the sooner she takes it, the easier it is.


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> FWIW the sooner she takes it, the easier it is.


I wish I had taken my PE exam in 2015 or 2016 since Texas decoupled it.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Taking the PE after 8 years of work experience helped me because structural is very heavy on codes and means and methods. But of course, we still need to wait and see the actual results...


----------



## SoilDR

RBHeadge PE said:


> FWIW the sooner she takes it, the easier it is.


True statement! I waited too long to take it and now studying for all the stuff that i no longer deal with is making me crazy!


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

But of course, the younger you are the better. Test taking is a skill that deteriorates over time. The numbers prove that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> FWIW the sooner she takes it, the easier it is.


Shes taken the FE at least once and didn't pass so she's just ignoring it  i dont blame her


----------



## ashmur90

One of my coworkers flunked the FE and taking it again in August...then he told me if I pass he wants my stuff for October. He cray cray.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Finally decided to create my own account..   been creeping on this post to try to glean any information that I could. Glad to see that I am not the only one trying to predict things.


----------



## ATDoel

ashmur90 said:


> One of my coworkers flunked the FE and taking it again in August...then he told me if I pass he wants my stuff for October. He cray cray.


I don't know, I think it's best to take the PE right after the FE since a lot of the information is the same.  Strike while the iron is hot as they say.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SoilDR said:


> True statement! I waited too long to take it and now studying for all the stuff that i no longer deal with is making me crazy!


Absolutely. I moved from Maryland to Wisconsin after the FE and didn't research the rule difference. I could have sat that October when things were still semi-fresh and pre-kids and then patiently waited 3 years to apply for the actual license. Hindsight...


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Absolutely. I moved from Maryland to Wisconsin after the FE and didn't research the rule difference. I could have sat that October when things were still semi-fresh and pre-kids and then patiently waited 3 years to apply for the actual license. Hindsight...


...Hindsight...is 2019...which is hopefully when we'll get our results.


----------



## ashmur90

ATDoel said:


> I don't know, I think it's best to take the PE right after the FE since a lot of the information is the same.  Strike while the iron is hot as they say.


true that. Told my coworker he could have it...IF I pass.


----------



## GordyJ

RBHeadge PE said:


> It depends on the state, but most do not require the candidate to test in the same discipline as their degree(s).
> 
> *There are 11 jurisdictions that license based on discipline, and limit stamping to work related to that discipline.*
> 
> Contact the board and ask them to state exactly what they need. It may be a missing form, missing reference, or just a snafu on their end.
> 
> You would still need the experience, but you could take the exam before you get all of the requisite experience. Many states already require SE to do certain structural work.




With regards to these 11 jurisdictions, are we only talking structural (e.g., structural plans can't be stamped by someone who didn't pass the structural exam) or does this apply to all disciplines?

Knowing these specific states would be helpful for folks seeking reciprocity down the line.


----------



## squibbyfish

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Absolutely. I moved from Maryland to Wisconsin after the FE and didn't research the rule difference. I could have sat that October when things were still semi-fresh and pre-kids and then patiently waited 3 years to apply for the actual license. Hindsight...


Hey this happened to me after I moved to Kentucky.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Does anyone know the typical result posting times? Like earliest vs the latest the emails get sent out? At some point I have got to stop refreshing the page


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

It's buried somewhere in this thread. I guess you didn't creep good enough


----------



## Glengineer

chaserB said:


> View attachment 12992
> 
> 
> 2012 represent





FE Circa Oct 2k12....then just failures starting in 2018.


----------



## NWGrown

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> Does anyone know the typical result posting times? Like earliest vs the latest the emails get sent out? At some point I have got to stop refreshing the page


Eight to ten weeks.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

NWGrown said:


> Eight to ten weeks.


I meant time of day but thank you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EngMES said:


> Since we are all waiting for the April results, has anyone tried to login to MyNCEES and attempted to register for a PE Exam (Especially the year round 4 CBT disciplines), but found it unavailable now? Or all like me still have them available?
> 
> View attachment 12995









You can't divine anything from the exam registration part of the site. Stop looking into it.

Next session, I'm specifically adding this nonsense to the description of *Futile Exercise B (trying to figure out how to get results before they come out).*



ashmur90 said:


> I don't think a woman growing a beard is possible.










GordyJ said:


> With regards to these 11 jurisdictions, are we only talking structural (e.g., structural plans can't be stamped by someone who didn't pass the structural exam) or does this apply to all disciplines?
> 
> Knowing these specific states would be helpful for folks seeking reciprocity down the line.


Structural is almost always a separate license.

I'm referring to the jurisdictions that license based on the major disciplines: mechanical, electrical, civil, environmental, etc

AlaskaArizonaCaliforniaDistrict of ColumbiaGuamHawaiiLouisianaMassachusettsNebraskaNevadaVermont



aspiringWRE_PE said:


> Does anyone know the typical result posting times? Like earliest vs the latest the emails get sent out? At some point I have got to stop refreshing the page


First, it aint happening today.

We've noticed that the initial release can happend pretty much at any time. We've seen it happen pretty late into the evening. We've only started formally tracking it the last few sessions. Anecdotally, the last four years it appears to only happen during east coast business hours. i.e. 8:30-5:30.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So if people really want to engage in *Futile Exercise D (reading the tea leaves)*. Here's how to do it:

0) spam the spam thread

1) Go to the NCEES results page. The one you've been F5'ing nonstop this week.

2) Take a screenshot

3) DON'T post that sht here.

4) Paste it into a word document.

5) Over the next few days, take note if anything looks different. Maybe something will start looking different mid-morning-ish

6) screenshot it, and paste it into the same word doc

7) compare the two screengrabs

#8 if something is actually different, report the difference in the spam thread

9) a vet will let you know if its a real sign of impending release or not

10) continue spamming the spam thread


----------



## tb93310

PE_Wannabe said:


> Funny I felt I crushed it last go around and failed and this time I feel like I did not do well!!! Wait and See


Thats terrible! Feeling like you passed and end up failing. Hope I can avoid that.


----------



## tb93310

They explicitly told us not to memorize the exam? I didnt read that anywhere.


----------



## ATDoel

tb93310 said:


> They explicitly told us not to memorize the exam? I didnt read that anywhere.


no, they told us not to write on anything except the test book and answer sheet during the exam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So.... what's everyone's prediction on the cut score?


----------



## chaserB_PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> Does anyone know the typical result posting times? Like earliest vs the latest the emails get sent out? At some point I have got to stop refreshing the page


Go to page 1 of this thread.


----------



## NYCBruin

While I'm spamming the NCEES website for PE result, I found an interesting piece of info about FE, I thought I would like to share here:

I am a structural engineer myself and I took the Civil discipline FE when I was in college couple of years back, so I paid attention to the Civil FE passing rate.

https://ncees.org/engineering/fe/

The passing rate for Civil FE is around 67% according to the NCEES website, under the "Other discipline FE" test, the passing rate is around 79% and I immediately thought hmmmmmm I probably should have taken the "other discipline".

And then I scrolled down to see the degree breakdown of the test takers for "other discipline" and I was shocked to find that the sturctural degree test taker has a whooping 100% passing rate for that discipline.

Now I think I def should have taken the "Other Discipline".

Why is structural degree students so favored in this test?


----------



## PE_PE

In my case, I am applying for endorsement and the letter said: we can't approve your endorsement because you  need to take the PE. They didn't say anything about experience.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So.... what's everyone's prediction on the cut score?


Construction 53, everything else 56.

Self graded myself at a 59-60 this time, past attempts self grading proved to be 5-8% optimistic...53 gives me enough cushion. God forbid I have to take it again I'll adjust my formula to the 10% on guesses- I'd been using 25% and the generic answer B has been letting me down. I refused to use C as my default guess because Joey Lawrence said it was right and I refuse to live in a world where Joey Lawrence is a wise man.


----------



## Manimani

no way structural cut score is 56

that afternoon exam was F*ed

Structural 51


----------



## soneal

NYCBruin said:


> While I'm spamming the NCEES website for PE result, I found an interesting piece of info about FE, I thought I would like to share here:
> 
> I am a structural engineer myself and I took the Civil discipline FE when I was in college couple of years back, so I paid attention to the Civil FE passing rate.
> 
> https://ncees.org/engineering/fe/
> 
> The passing rate for Civil FE is around 67% according to the NCEES website, under the "Other discipline FE" test, the passing rate is around 79% and I immediately thought hmmmmmm I probably should have taken the "other discipline".
> 
> And then I scrolled down to see the degree breakdown of the test takers for "other discipline" and I was shocked to find that the sturctural degree test taker has a whooping 100% passing rate for that discipline.
> 
> Now I think I def should have taken the "Other Discipline".
> 
> Why is structural degree students so favored in this test?


I took the Other's Discipline FE Exam. My degree is in Architectural Engineering. About 80% of our curriculum was all structural based. I could be wrong, but we were all advised to take the "Other's Discipline" as it closely aligns with the Architectural Engineering degree. So it has a little bit of everything.


----------



## ImaPE

With many folks doing better at morning session this time around, I predict structural cut score to be 53.


----------



## Wreckem




----------



## Manimani

ImaPE said:


> With many folks doing better at morning session this time around, I predict structural cut score to be 53.﻿


dude dont make me sad


----------



## 8HoursOfMyLife

How is life? I am barely breathing. I need my scores nowwww


----------



## Retaker_PEWannaBE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So.... what's everyone's prediction on the cut score?




I sure hope 52 for ALL disciplines .....


----------



## squibbyfish

Alabama results will be out by midnight tonight


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

I feel like 56 was pretty much the generally accepted pass rate, give a point or two for bad questions. The number of people that assume 51ish seems to have increased exponentially over the last few years lol.


----------



## EngrPaper

squibbyfish said:


> Alabama results will be out by midnight tonight


If only.  I would sleep much better.


----------



## tb93310

ATDoel said:


> no, they told us not to write on anything except the test book and answer sheet during the exam


I never said anything about writing during the exam. Seems you misread.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Manimani said:


> Just asked a buddy who knows buddy who works for a buddy at ncees. Cut score 53 and release day is may 15. Head back to work yall


Ha


----------



## Matt Skillet

Scores when???


----------



## Matt Skillet

What's everyone's guess? Post now.


----------



## adavi248

cut score is an 80/80


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ashmur90 said:


> I don't think a woman growing a beard is possible.


https://www.allure.com/story/women-with-pcos-facial-hair-beard-interviews


----------



## DGrant

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Construction 53, everything else 56.
> 
> Self graded myself at a 59-60 this time, past attempts self grading proved to be 5-8% optimistic...53 gives me enough cushion. God forbid I have to take it again I'll adjust my formula to the 10% on guesses- I'd been using 25% and the generic answer B has been letting me down. I refused to use C as my default guess because Joey Lawrence said it was right and I refuse to live in a world where Joey Lawrence is a wise man.


Glad to see I wasn’t the only one who went with the default answer of B when guessing !


----------



## GeoDude_PE

Wreckem said:


> View attachment 13002


Well there's basically two schools of thought...

WRONG


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GeoDude_PE said:


> Well there's basically two schools of thought...
> 
> WRONG


FALSE


----------



## GeoDude_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> FALSE


Dang it. talk about wrong... I can't even get the quote right.


----------



## Tres Amigos

I think the real question is:

How reliable is the extrapolation from the Texas scores? 

Isnt this where we get the cut scores from anyway? 

State your reasoning behind why we can or can't rely on the extrapolation from the Texas scores.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tres Amigos said:


> How reliable is the extrapolation from the Texas scores?


*None of the vets trust the extrapolation.* Full stop. The extrapolations tend to run low, lower than historic trends. The low extrapolated cut scores only match the observationally derived cut score when the number of high 'failed' data points=1.

We don't know how Texas determines the cut score. What's the equation? Is there an equation? When you think about it, it can't be fully linear. Any assumptions about the equation could easily be off by a few problems in either directions.

Reminder: each exam has a different cut score. It will vary by discipline, session, and afternoon session.



Tres Amigos said:


> Isnt this where we get the cut scores from anyway?


*No*. After the test, many brave souls who failed will list their failing score and the exam they took. Often there are enough reported scores in the same exam that we can observe a threshold score for a few exams. It's usually around 53-55. But we've seen 52, 56, 57.

The response rate hasn't been good the last few sessions. So people fill in the blanks with the n=1 sample size and use a best fit curve with Texas passing scores to arrive at cut scores like 45-51. With enough rum, I _might_ be willing to believe 50 or 51. However my liver would disintegrate before I'd believe a cut score in the 40s.



Tres Amigos said:


> State your reasoning behind why we can or can't rely on the extrapolation from the Texas scores.




The essay below is using a generalized "you" and not directed at any one person. And I'm *not* interested in debating semantics, or philosophy of professionalism, or engineering ethics, or 'special circumstances' in this high level essay.

The simple fact of the matter is that the cut score doesn't really matter. When I was in your position, the vets would tell us that same thing. But we didn't believe it, we were too emotional, and lacked the right perspective and experience to understand. It would take a couple years before I truly understood why the cut score doesn't matter.

The cut score is what it is. You've either demonstrated the minimum competency for license or you haven't. You are taking this test to be a professional,. People's lives may very well depend on how well you, your team, and your charges do your jobs. As a matter of public trust, people expect you to be a professional when you stamp your work. _The bridge stays up, or it collapses._

Ideally, you should have walked of out the exam room highly confident that you got at least 85%. _The bridge stays up._

But hey, I've been there too, twice. It's an evil f$%^ing test. Most people walk out feeling like they're in the ballpark of 65%-75%. And this is where the cut score and uncertainty starts to feel like it matters. The anxiety really builds up. This thread is titled "Welcome to the Suck" for a reason. However there's nothing you can do about it now. If you pass, great! _The bridge stays up._ if you fail, _the bridge collapses_. Resolve to do better, improve your study habits, and definitively kicks its ass in 6-12 months.

However, if you are hanging your hat on the cut score being in the 40's or lower: sorry, but you don't deserve to be licensed at this time. T_he bridge collapses_. The public needs to trust the profession; their lives depend on it.    Like I wrote above, assess your strengths and weakness, improve your study habits, get more professional experience, and hit the books. Resolve to kick its ass in 6-12 months. If the state board approved you to take the test, then you have the ability to pass!


----------



## Manimani

RBHeadge PE said:


> *None of the vets trust the extrapolation.* Full stop. The extrapolations tend to run low, lower than historic trends. The low extrapolated cut scores only match the observationally derived cut score when the number of high 'failed' data points=1.
> 
> We don't know how Texas determines the cut score. What's the equation? Is there an equation? When you think about it, it can't be fully linear. Any assumptions about the equation could easily be off by a few problems in either directions.
> 
> Reminder: each exam has a different cut score. It will vary by discipline, session, and afternoon session.
> 
> *No*. After the test, many brave souls who failed will list their failing score and the exam they took. Often there are enough reported scores in the same exam that we can observe a threshold score for a few exams. It's usually around 53-55. But we've seen 52, 56, 57.
> 
> The response rate hasn't been good the last few sessions. So people fill in the blanks with the n=1 sample size and use a best fit curve with Texas passing scores to arrive at cut scores like 45-51. With enough rum, I _might_ be willing to believe 50 or 51. However my liver would disintegrate before I'd believe a cut score in the 40s.
> 
> The essay below is using a generalized "you" and not directed at any one person. And I'm *not* interested in debating semantics, or philosophy of professionalism, or engineering ethics, or 'special circumstances' in this high level essay.
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that the cut score doesn't really matter. When I was in your position, the vets would tell us that same thing. But we didn't believe it, we were too emotional, and lacked the right perspective and experience to understand. It would take a couple years before I truly understood why the cut score doesn't matter.
> 
> The cut score is what it is. You've either demonstrated the minimum competency for license or you haven't. You are taking this test to be a professional,. People's lives may very well depend on how well you, your team, and your charges do your jobs. As a matter of public trust, people expect you to be a professional when you stamp your work. _The bridge stays up, or it collapses._
> 
> Ideally, you should have walked of out the exam room highly confident that you got at least 85%. _The bridge stays up._
> 
> But hey, I've been there too, twice. It's an evil f$%^ing test. Most people walk out feeling like they're in the ballpark of 65%-75%. And this is where the cut score and uncertainty starts to feel like it matters. The anxiety really builds up. This thread is titled "Welcome to the Suck" for a reason. However there's nothing you can do about it now. If you pass, great! _The bridge stays up._ if you fail, _the bridge collapses_. Resolve to do better, improve your study habits, and definitively kicks its ass in 6-12 months.
> 
> However, if you are hanging your hat on the cut score being in the 40's or lower: sorry, but you don't deserve to be licensed at this time. T_he bridge collapses_. The public needs to trust the profession; their lives depend on it.    Like I wrote above, assess your strengths and weakness, improve your study habits, get more professional experience, and hit the books. Resolve to kick its ass in 6-12 months. If the state board approved you to take the test, then you have the ability to pass!


https://giphy.com/gifs/fnuSiwXMTV3zmYDf6k


----------



## Tres Amigos

RBHeadge PE said:


> *None of the vets trust the extrapolation.* Full stop. The extrapolations tend to run low, lower than historic trends. The low extrapolated cut scores only match the observationally derived cut score when the number of high 'failed' data points=1.
> 
> We don't know how Texas determines the cut score. What's the equation? Is there an equation? When you think about it, it can't be fully linear. Any assumptions about the equation could easily be off by a few problems in either directions.
> 
> Reminder: each exam has a different cut score. It will vary by discipline, session, and afternoon session.
> 
> *No*. After the test, many brave souls who failed will list their failing score and the exam they took. Often there are enough reported scores in the same exam that we can observe a threshold score for a few exams. It's usually around 53-55. But we've seen 52, 56, 57.
> 
> The response rate hasn't been good the last few sessions. So people fill in the blanks with the n=1 sample size and use a best fit curve with Texas passing scores to arrive at cut scores like 45-51. With enough rum, I _might_ be willing to believe 50 or 51. However my liver would disintegrate before I'd believe a cut score in the 40s.
> 
> The essay below is using a generalized "you" and not directed at any one person. And I'm *not* interested in debating semantics, or philosophy of professionalism, or engineering ethics, or 'special circumstances' in this high level essay.
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that the cut score doesn't really matter. When I was in your position, the vets would tell us that same thing. But we didn't believe it, we were too emotional, and lacked the right perspective and experience to understand. It would take a couple years before I truly understood why the cut score doesn't matter.
> 
> The cut score is what it is. You've either demonstrated the minimum competency for license or you haven't. You are taking this test to be a professional,. People's lives may very well depend on how well you, your team, and your charges do your jobs. As a matter of public trust, people expect you to be a professional when you stamp your work. _The bridge stays up, or it collapses._
> 
> Ideally, you should have walked of out the exam room highly confident that you got at least 85%. _The bridge stays up._
> 
> But hey, I've been there too, twice. It's an evil f$%^ing test. Most people walk out feeling like they're in the ballpark of 65%-75%. And this is where the cut score and uncertainty starts to feel like it matters. The anxiety really builds up. This thread is titled "Welcome to the Suck" for a reason. However there's nothing you can do about it now. If you pass, great! _The bridge stays up._ if you fail, _the bridge collapses_. Resolve to do better, improve your study habits, and definitively kicks its ass in 6-12 months.
> 
> However, if you are hanging your hat on the cut score being in the 40's or lower: sorry, but you don't deserve to be licensed at this time. T_he bridge collapses_. The public needs to trust the profession; their lives depend on it.    Like I wrote above, assess your strengths and weakness, improve your study habits, get more professional experience, and hit the books. Resolve to kick its ass in 6-12 months. If the state board approved you to take the test, then you have the ability to pass!


Very nicely put! Thanks for shining more light on this, my case rests on @RBHeadge PE's response. 

I feel like I am now ready to accept my fate


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The﻿ bridg﻿e stays up, or it collapses.﻿





Seriously though, this is all right on.


----------



## Lizmutt

The only thing that makes waiting worse...having co workers ask daily if you have gotten results yet. At least I have company in this misery (5 other people in my office building took the test as well 2 of them being close co workers).

Maybe I will wake to an email from NCEES...one can dream.


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

RBHeadge PE said:


> *None of the vets trust the extrapolation.* Full stop. The extrapolations tend to run low, lower than historic trends. The low extrapolated cut scores only match the observationally derived cut score when the number of high 'failed' data points=1.
> 
> We don't know how Texas determines the cut score. What's the equation? Is there an equation? When you think about it, it can't be fully linear. Any assumptions about the equation could easily be off by a few problems in either directions.
> 
> Reminder: each exam has a different cut score. It will vary by discipline, session, and afternoon session.
> 
> *No*. After the test, many brave souls who failed will list their failing score and the exam they took. Often there are enough reported scores in the same exam that we can observe a threshold score for a few exams. It's usually around 53-55. But we've seen 52, 56, 57.
> 
> The response rate hasn't been good the last few sessions. So people fill in the blanks with the n=1 sample size and use a best fit curve with Texas passing scores to arrive at cut scores like 45-51. With enough rum, I _might_ be willing to believe 50 or 51. However my liver would disintegrate before I'd believe a cut score in the 40s.
> 
> The essay below is using a generalized "you" and not directed at any one person. And I'm *not* interested in debating semantics, or philosophy of professionalism, or engineering ethics, or 'special circumstances' in this high level essay.
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that the cut score doesn't really matter. When I was in your position, the vets would tell us that same thing. But we didn't believe it, we were too emotional, and lacked the right perspective and experience to understand. It would take a couple years before I truly understood why the cut score doesn't matter.
> 
> The cut score is what it is. You've either demonstrated the minimum competency for license or you haven't. You are taking this test to be a professional,. People's lives may very well depend on how well you, your team, and your charges do your jobs. As a matter of public trust, people expect you to be a professional when you stamp your work. _The bridge stays up, or it collapses._
> 
> Ideally, you should have walked of out the exam room highly confident that you got at least 85%. _The bridge stays up._
> 
> But hey, I've been there too, twice. It's an evil f$%^ing test. Most people walk out feeling like they're in the ballpark of 65%-75%. And this is where the cut score and uncertainty starts to feel like it matters. The anxiety really builds up. This thread is titled "Welcome to the Suck" for a reason. However there's nothing you can do about it now. If you pass, great! _The bridge stays up._ if you fail, _the bridge collapses_. Resolve to do better, improve your study habits, and definitively kicks its ass in 6-12 months.
> 
> However, if you are hanging your hat on the cut score being in the 40's or lower: sorry, but you don't deserve to be licensed at this time. T_he bridge collapses_. The public needs to trust the profession; their lives depend on it.    Like I wrote above, assess your strengths and weakness, improve your study habits, get more professional experience, and hit the books. Resolve to kick its ass in 6-12 months. If the state board approved you to take the test, then you have the ability to pass!


Best thread I have read to date... I am waiting to hear if I passed or not, but indeed, this post is true on so many levels to the point where now, if I hear of others trying to find ways to supersede, bypass or "crack the code", crossing fingers on a low score of 39 or below being acceptable, it disgust me because I studied well over 300 hours to take this exam yet again and come to the realization that the best way to tackle this is to know your shit... jmo. Good luck everyone.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Lizmutt said:


> The only thing that makes waiting worse...having co workers ask daily if you have gotten results yet. At least I have company in this misery (5 other people in my office building took the test as well 2 of them being close co workers).
> 
> Maybe I will wake to an email from NCEES...one can dream.


And that is why I told very few people I was taking it. I told my gramma, who I talked to weekly, 2 days before I took the test. She now asks me if I know every time we talk. 

Unless my direct supervisor told him, , I'm fairly certain the guy who has to approve my expense report if I pass doesn't even know.


----------



## ashmur90

People on the morning train keep asking if I have results yet. Nope....and my anxiety wishes it is sooner rather than later.


----------



## EngrPaper

ashmur90 said:


> People on the morning train keep asking if I have results yet. Nope....and my anxiety wishes it is sooner rather than later.


Is Texas historically released early in the day?  I expect that I will my my results sooner than most on this board as AL, I was told, is quite early.


----------



## ashmur90

EngrPaper said:


> Is Texas historically released early in the day?  I expect that I will my my results sooner than most on this board as AL, I was told, is quite early.


Last year I got my email at like 12:38 CST


----------



## EngrPaper

ashmur90 said:


> Last year I got my email at like 12:38 CST


Well I am going to be useless at work this morning then.  Too busy hitting F5.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EngrPaper said:


> Well I am going to be useless at work this morning then.  Too busy hitting F5.


Last October was 133pm EST and April 2018 was 930am EST for me so probably useless all day...


----------



## ashmur90

LyceeFruit said:


> Last October was 133pm EST and April 2018 was 930am EST for me so probably useless all day...


I REALLY shouldn't keep my personal email open, but I am going to anyways.


----------



## PE_Wannabe

I just had an Email from ASCE pop up and that stopped my heart..  They need to get on with this so we can get back to work!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> And that is why I told very few people I was taking it. I told my gramma, who I talked to weekly, 2 days before I took the test. She now asks me if I know every time we talk.
> 
> Unless my direct supervisor told him, , I'm fairly certain the guy who has to approve my expense report if I pass doesn't even know.


You might be cut out for a carreer in national secuirty.

P.S. The bean-counters always know. Even when *you* destroyed all the records, they printed and kept a copy somewhere.



EngrPaper said:


> Is Texas historically released early in the day?  I expect that I will my my results sooner than most on this board as AL, I was told, is quite early.


I haven't seen any pattern with Texas per se. IIRC never early in the first day (east coast time) but I could be wrong,



EngrPaper said:


> Well I am going to be useless at work the next few days then.  Too busy hitting F5.


fixt



ashmur90 said:


> I REALLY shouldn't keep my personal email open, but I am going to anyways.


Why not? company policy? Can you have a personal phone with email app at your desk?



PE_Wannabe said:


> I just had an Email from ASCE pop up and that stopped my heart..  They need to get on with this so we can get back to work!


That reminds me:

1) If you get any mailers for PDH's or continuing ed, or PE study courses, or invitations to join asce: they are not signs that you passed one way or another. You're on a mailing list. Treat it like junk mail.

2) It been almost *five years* since I passed and I *still* get mailers for PE study classes!

3) Why is ASCE inviting me to join? I'm not a civil engineer, and I don't pretend to be one.


----------



## ashmur90

Nah, it's just every time I see a new email pop up, my anxiety spikes. I am taking my meds though, so I am not nearly as bad as I was last year.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You might be cut out for a carreer in national secuirty.
> 
> P.S. The bean-counters always know. Even when *you* destroyed all the records, they printed and kept a copy somewhere.


Hah, probs not. I largely kept it quiet to keep the stress lower and to keep it away from my annoying AF  and nosey coworker 



RBHeadge PE said:


> 3) Why is ASCE inviting me to join? I'm not a civil engineer, and I don't pretend to be one.


I GET THEM TOO! WHY?! Such a waste of resources.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Manimani said:


> no way structural cut score is 56
> 
> that afternoon exam was F*ed
> 
> Structural 51


----------



## ashmur90

My mom always says "oh you got mail." It's from ASCE. I AM NOT CIVIL. Leave me alone.


----------



## ATDoel

we are absolutely, definitely, unquestionably, positively, surely, most likely, possibly, conceivably, could be receiving our results today


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

These next few days are going to be the worst to wait for.... I remember feeling this way for the FE exam results but my wait was only like a week or two and it was much more predictable.


----------



## Baconator.

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> These next few days are going to be the worst to wait for.... I remember feeling this way for the FE exam results but my wait was only like a week or two and it was much more predictable.


Or few weeks..


----------



## ashmur90

Boo to your magic 8 ball.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

the magic eight ball knows all


----------



## ATDoel

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> These next few days are going to be the worst to wait for.... I remember feeling this way for the FE exam results but my wait was only like a week or two and it was much more predictable.


For me it's the exact opposite.  I took the FE right after school and I didn't really care if I passed or not, barely studied, it was a requirement for graduation to register for it.  I didn't even see the email until the next day.

I studied for two months for the PE though and I'm really anxious for my results.


----------



## Glengineer

RBHeadge PE said:


> the magic RBHedge PE knows all


Fixed it.


----------



## Tres Amigos

I been useless at work for the past month haha

I'll be much more useless as the days go by with no results


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> the magic eight ball knows all


Well it better get different results tomorrow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Glengineer

Tres Amigos said:


> I been useless at work for the past month haha
> 
> I'll be much more useless as the days go by with no results


I mean...I've been useless at work since I graduated from college in June 2013.  My PE results will have no impact on that.


----------



## adavi248

Glengineer said:


> I mean...I've been useless at work since I graduated from college in June 2013.  My PE results will have no impact on that.


----------



## fishbone

It happened to me everytime. I waited for the results come out and was too tired to keep up waiting. And one day when I stopped waiting, the result came out..


----------



## fyrfytr310

The results are in........

NCEES's computer system.


----------



## ihave2PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> The results are in........
> 
> NCEES's computer system.


yup, you got me


----------



## EngrPaper

fyrfytr310 said:


> The results are in........
> 
> NCEES's computer system.


That's the part that bugs me.  Someone, somewhere, has seen my score.


----------



## ATDoel

EngrPaper said:


> That's the part that bugs me.  Someone, somewhere, has seen my score.


unless they haven't scored them yet.... #3 more weeks


----------



## EngrPaper

ATDoel said:


> unless they haven't scored them yet.... #3 more weeks


Its a scantron.  Feed paper in, get scores out.  Barring the validation process, I'm sure everything is graded.


----------



## fyrfytr310

EngrPaper said:


> That's the part that bugs me.  Someone, somewhere, has seen my score.


Amen.


----------



## PE_Wannabe

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## RadioBox

TEXAS IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!

Tomorrow, probably.... I don't know.


----------



## EngMES

ATDoel said:


> unless they haven't scored them yet.... #3 more weeks


I asked in the NCEES website chat yesterday, and was told that April Exams are not scored yet !!!!!!!!  lease:


----------



## PE_Wannabe

Just hit F5 and got this 


This site can’t be reached


*account.ncees.org*’s server IP address could not be found.








Try running Windows Network Diagnostics.

DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
 
*I think we crashed the site!!!!*


----------



## ashmur90

PE_Wannabe said:


> Just hit F5 and got this
> 
> 
> This site can’t be reached
> 
> 
> *account.ncees.org*’s server IP address could not be found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try running Windows Network Diagnostics.
> 
> DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
> 
> *I think we crashed the site!!!!*


Opened just fine for me.


----------



## MSD

Relax guys....I don't think it's happening today.

Better luck tomorrow!!


----------



## ashmur90

MSD said:


> Relax guys....I don't think it's happening today.
> 
> Better luck tomorrow!!


Yeah I don't think so either. If not today I don't see it happening until maybe Monday.


----------



## Tres Amigos

3pm is the cut time for me. 

Seen them come in after 2pm. 

5hrs left of hope for this day!


----------



## MSD

ashmur90 said:


> Yeah I don't think so either. If not today I don't see it happening until maybe Monday.


Yeah even my gut feeling says it will be early next week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PE_Wannabe said:


> Just hit F5 and got this
> 
> 
> This site can’t be reached
> 
> 
> *account.ncees.org*’s server IP address could not be found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try running Windows Network Diagnostics.
> 
> DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
> 
> *I think we crashed the site!!!!*


Congrats, that feat hasn't been accomplished since last December!


----------



## ATDoel

MSD said:


> Yeah even my gut feeling says it will be early next week.


must have been something you ate


----------



## DuckC37

MSD said:


> Yeah even my gut feeling says it will be early next week.






ATDoel said:


> must have been something you ate


My gut feelings typically manifest sooner than 4 days. Lay off the bananas, mate.


----------



## SoilDR

Live Chat with Aslei!! Same question, same answer!


----------



## PE_Wannabe

SoilDR said:


> View attachment 13014
> 
> 
> Live Chat with Aslei!! Same question, same answer!


How many times do you think they have received that question!


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

mehhh


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

have they ever posted on a weekend or only on weekdays?


----------



## ATDoel

SoilDR said:


> View attachment 13014
> 
> 
> Live Chat with Aslei!! Same question, same answer!


so technically today is within 8-10 weeks right??


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

ATDoel said:


> so technically today is within 8-10 weeks right??


It's only been 5 weeks right?


----------



## SoilDR

PE_Wannabe said:


> How many times do you think they have received that question!


Like a gazillion already!!!!!


----------



## ashmur90

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> It's only been 5 weeks right?


5 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## PE_Wannabe

Just had a nice chat with Ashlie for NCEES she said 8 to 10 weeks..  i know everyone is shocked but wanted to fill you in.


----------



## Atf TX

A special thank you to @RBHeadge PE. For keeping us in company from Day 1 till now.


----------



## ashmur90

Agreed.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Hmm this is from the Alabama Board's website...


----------



## SoilDR

Atf TX said:


> A special thank you to @RBHeadge PE. For keeping us in company from Day 1 till now.
> 
> View attachment 13015


Well said @Atf TX. @RBHeadge PE! I am enthralled by your undying enthusiasm on this forum, every time (This is my 2nd attempt!).


----------



## PE_Wannabe

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> View attachment 13016
> 
> 
> Hmm this is from the Alabama Board's website...


Does this mean something?


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

PE_Wannabe said:


> Does this mean something?


I have no idea... i thought maybe there would be a vet that could help us read the "tea leaves" lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PE_Wannabe said:


> Does this mean something?


no


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> the magic eight ball knows all


No collusion!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PE_Wannabe said:


> How many times do you think they have received that question!











aspiringWRE_PE said:


> have they ever posted on a weekend or only on weekdays?


No, just weekedays



aspiringWRE_PE said:


> View attachment 13016
> 
> 
> Hmm this is from the Alabama Board's website...


I'm reasonably certain its for new members of their own state board


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

April 2017 results were released on day 35 in some states. I believe that was an abnormally early release. Today is day 34. Let's all calm down.


----------



## Glengineer

SoilDR said:


> View attachment 13014
> 
> 
> Live Chat with Aslei!! Same question, same answer!


I learned with the SE last April, and the PE last October....you can't trust Ashlei!


----------



## Ninjaneer13

I've been relatively calm this go-around and kept the exam off my mind for the past 5 weeks. However, now that the results are near (well, nearer than they were 5 weeks ago) I'm becoming more and more anxious. I was determined not to get sucked into the vortex of the PE discussion boards this time, yet here I am....again....hanging onto each post like a fool.


----------



## ATDoel

Glengineer said:


> I learned with the SE last April, and the PE last October....you can't trust Ashlei!


Very true, she's just giving a canned response.  How long has it been since it took 8 weeks to get results?  10 years?  I have a feel a lot of the people on here were still getting allowance from their parents that long ago  



Str. Entrepreneur said:


> April 2017 results were released on day 35 in some states. I believe that was an abnormally early release. Today is day 34. Let's all calm down.


3 out of the last 7 exams were released in 34/35 days so I don't think 35 is really abnormal anymore.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ATDoel said:


> Very true, she's just giving a canned response.  How long has it been since it took 8 weeks to get results?  10 years?  I have a feel a lot of the people on here were still getting allowance from their parents that long ago


I wish I was! That would've been nice. Alas, I was finishing my sophomore year of college and gearing up for my 2nd summer internship


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ATDoel said:


> How long has it been since it took 8 weeks to get results?  10 years?  I have a feel a lot of the people on here were still getting allowance from their parents that long ago


The 8-10 weeks isn't the time it takes for NCEES to release, but the time for NCEES and the respective State to authorize the release plus time for USPS to delivery the mail.


While the practice is mostly phased out, a few states still mail out the results.

Some states wanted to have the new licences queued up in the system, or outright issued, before they authorized the release. A few still do this practice today...

It's only been the last few years that all states have released prior to the opening of the 8 week window.

Pennsylvania completely blew past the 10 week window back in Oct 2014, and in a legendary way too! I *still* grief Pennsylvania for that screw up.

Prior to 2015, eight weeks was about normal for most states, and even longer for the PCS/CTS states. PA and MD were infamous for their tardiness.


----------



## Manimani

ATDoel said:


> Very true, she's just giving a canned response.  How long has it been since it took 8 weeks to get results?  10 years?  I have a feel a lot of the people on here were still getting allowance from their parents that long ago
> 
> 3 out of the last 7 exams were released in 34/35 days so I don't think 35 is really abnormal anymore.


April 18 41

April 17 35

April 16 34

April 15 34

April 19??1?1?1?


----------



## ImaPE

Ninjaneer13 said:


> I've been relatively calm this go-around and kept the exam off my mind for the past 5 weeks. However, now that the results are near (well, nearer than they were 5 weeks ago) I'm becoming more and more anxious. I was determined not to get sucked into the vortex of the PE discussion boards this time, yet here I am....again....hanging onto each post like a fool.


Me too. .


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

ATDoel said:


> Very true, she's just giving a canned response.  How long has it been since it took 8 weeks to get results?  10 years?  I have a feel a lot of the people on here were still getting allowance from their parents that long ago
> 
> 3 out of the last 7 exams were released in 34/35 days so I don't think 35 is really abnormal anymore.


Ok you got me there. I didn't research past '17. Now I can stop faking calmness.


----------



## cvanwy02

Manimani said:


> April 18 41
> 
> April 17 35
> 
> April 16 34
> 
> April 15 34
> 
> April 19??1?1?1?


If your're following this trend results will come out in &gt;41 days...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

cvanwy02 said:


> If your're following this trend results will come out in &gt;41 days...


There were new exams in April 2018 - the Power exam for example. Oof, that one hurt. And the pencil sucked.


----------



## orpheus2708

Any trend on the actual day of the week?


----------



## ATDoel

LyceeFruit said:


> There were new exams in April 2018 - the Power exam for example. Oof, that one hurt. And the pencil sucked.


no new exam this session so I'm really thinking we'll have it by tomorrow.... at least some of us!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

orpheus2708 said:


> Any trend on the actual day of the week?


Nope, I apparently only kept the emails from 2 of my attempts.

Tuesday 930am EST, Wednesday 133pm EST


----------



## RBHeadge PE

orpheus2708 said:


> Any trend on the actual day of the week?


no. It could happen on any business day


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ATDoel said:


> no new exam this session so I'm really thinking we'll have it by tomorrow.... at least some of us!


That's kind of my theory.

some states will release tomorrow, a bunch on Monday/Tuesday. And VT will release on Wednesday (my state)


----------



## Glengineer

LyceeFruit said:


> I wish I was! That would've been nice. Alas, I was finishing my sophomore year of college and gearing up for my 2nd summer internship


I was in the same boat....but also had (2) Associates Degrees under my belt, and was already paying off student loans.  I WISH I was getting an allowance.  HAHA


----------



## Glengineer

LyceeFruit said:


> That's kind of my theory.
> 
> some states will release tomorrow, a bunch on Monday/Tuesday. And VT will release on Wednesday (my state)


And PA will release in September of 2028.


----------



## orpheus2708

RBHeadge PE said:


> no. It could happen on any business day


Thanks. I've been frantically checking this thread since April so I guess I just keep on keepin on...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Would you rather find out that the exam had posted through your email, this thread, or refreshing the NCEES page and accidentally having it load while you were looking at it?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The new exam theorem is true. But there are plenty of other reasons why things could be delayed behind the scenes. Cut score meetings are things that we could know about. But there are things that we would never be in position to know about. It could be as simple as a NCEES approving officials is home with food poisoning.   

*Don't cathect in a date. *You'll only make yourself crazy.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Keshia Weston1:35 pm Hello Idris. How may I help you?

Idris 1:37 pm Hey Keshia

Do you know if the PE April 2019 exam results will be released earlier than the mentioned 8-10 weeks, as has been the trend over the past few years?

Keshia Weston1:38 pm The only information we have at this moment is 8-10 weeks

Keshia from NCEES didn't take my bait...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Glengineer said:


> And PA will release in September of 2028.


No need to be _that _pessimistic.

It will be August 2028.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> Would you rather find out that the exam had posted through your email, this thread, or refreshing the NCEES page and accidentally having it load while you were looking at it?


Email. So I can take my time, find a lonely spot, calm my nerves, and login to NCEES.


----------



## Manimani

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Email. So I can take my time, find a lonely spot, calm my nerves, and login to NCEES.


Same. No way I'd open it at work if I get email.

In fact I'd think I'd wait a day for all failed scores to report to see what cut off score actually was. Recalculate my perceived score, feel a bit better about it, wait till wife is asleep. Login in my office during the night, and wake her up if I pass or sleep on couch.

Fk I'm sadistic


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> Would you rather find out that the exam had posted through your email, this thread, or refreshing the NCEES page and accidentally having it load while you were looking at it?


Email

I'm also the lone VT rep on this board for the last 2 cycles so...


----------



## ashmur90

Manimani said:


> Same. No way I'd open it at work if I get email.
> 
> In fact I'd think I'd wait a day for all failed scores to report to see what cut off score actually was. Recalculate my perceived score, feel a bit better about it, wait till wife is asleep. Login in my office during the night, and wake her up if I pass or sleep on couch.
> 
> Fk I'm sadistic


I opened at work last year when I got my fail notice. Bad decision. I got sent home early.


----------



## Tres Amigos

ashmur90 said:


> I opened at work last year when I got my fail notice. Bad decision. I got sent home early.


haha what did you do? break a few monitors, say a few curse words out loud ?


----------



## RadioBox

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Email. So I can take my time, find a lonely spot, calm my nerves, and login to NCEES.


This is top post right here!


----------



## ashmur90

Tres Amigos said:


> haha what did you do? break a few monitors, say a few curse words out loud ?


No, I just got visibly upset.


----------



## Glengineer

ashmur90 said:


> I opened at work last year when I got my fail notice. Bad decision. I got sent home early.


I got my October results while a coworker was asking me a question.  I may or may not have pounded the desk and yelled an obscenity.  Here's to hoping I don't suffer the same fate again this go round.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

ashmur90 said:


> No, I just got visibly upset.


That would definitely be me if that happened! I don't blame you at all


----------



## drewwu

I promised my wife that I'd wait till I got home to open my results a couple years ago.

When I saw the fail notice, my 3 year old at the time cried so hard since he never saw me so down before.

He ran to me, gave me a hug and cheered for me to take it again so that I can do better.

I took it this April right after my daughter was born so hopefully good news this time around.


----------



## Tres Amigos

I was at work, when i saw the "fail" it was a dagger to the heart, i sat there for 5 min staring at it and a rush of all kinds of emotional thoughts rushed my head, so i got up went to the car,  called the wife and went home for the day without telling anyone anything about it lol


----------



## solidorange

I'm in Clemson today for graduation. Should I pay NCEES a visit before I leave or no?  :biggrin:


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Y'all are making me sad! I hope that we all get passes this go around!


----------



## kimberlite PE

I have unsubscribed from almost every newsletter/retail-whatever email I usually get and think nothing of.

Its like somebody keeps ringing your doorbell, but every time you go out there and look, its only another flaming bag of dog poo.


----------



## ashmur90

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> Y'all are making me sad! I hope that we all get passes this go around!


I hope so too. I don't know if I can put myself through that study gauntlet again.


----------



## PE_PE

just had a chat with NCEES online chat. They said no results will be out this week.

But they might be laying.


----------



## Glengineer

PE_PE said:


> just had a chat with NCEES online chat. They said no results will be out this week.
> 
> But they *ARE* laying.


Fixed.

If its NCEES...it is safe to assume they're always lying.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

PE_PE said:


> just had a chat with NCEES online chat. They said no results will be out this week.
> 
> But they might be laying.


I wasn't aware they definitive give yes or no answers.


----------



## DerekJeter




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PE_PE said:


> just had a chat with NCEES online chat. They said no results will be out this week.
> 
> But they might be laying.


Where are they laying? 

It is sunny &amp; warm?


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

LyceeFruit said:


> Where are they laying?
> 
> It is sunny &amp; warm?


I thought they were laying eggs...


----------



## Tres Amigos

PE_PE said:


> just had a chat with NCEES online chat. They said no results will be out this week.
> 
> But they might be laying.


Where is the screen shot? If no evidence (whether real or modified) is provided which such claim, then such claim is thrown out into the lake of fire.


----------



## MOULVV

I saw the other post that people who didn't pass April PE can register Oct's ....Mine says unavailable (registration opens on 6/17/2019)...So I failed....?????


----------



## Tres Amigos

MOULVV said:


> I saw the other post that people who didn't pass April PE can register Oct's ....Mine says unavailable (registration opens on 6/19/2019)...So I failed....?????


Yep, sorry to hear that


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

MOULVV said:


> I saw the other post that people who didn't pass April PE can register Oct's ....Mine says unavailable (registration opens on 6/17/2019)...So I failed....?????


Incorrect. It's the same for everyone.


----------



## fyrfytr310

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> Would you rather find out that the exam had posted through your email, this thread, or refreshing the NCEES page and accidentally having it load while you were looking at it?


Accidentally discover.  Kind of like a bandaid pull.


----------



## Atf TX

MOULVV said:


> I saw the other post that people who didn't pass April PE can register Oct's ....Mine says unavailable (registration opens on 6/17/2019)...So I failed....?????


Yeah, I saw that... I don't know how true it is though


----------



## fyrfytr310

solidorange said:


> I'm in Clemson today for graduation. Should I pay NCEES a visit before I leave or no?  :biggrin:


Yes.


----------



## Lizmutt

Soooo...it's past 3pm est do that mean there is no hope for results today?


----------



## fyrfytr310

Atf TX said:


> Yeah, I saw that... I don't know how true it is though


It's not.  Trolls of the engineering world unite around this every session.  It means absolutely nothing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Atf TX said:


> Yeah, I saw that... I don't know how true it is though


none of it is true. That theory needs to go away already.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Lizmutt said:


> Soooo...it's past 3pm est do that mean there is no hope for results today?


They could come out anytime during business hours, and maybe a little after it too.

But I wouldn't expect anything today anyway.


----------



## cvanwy02

RBHeadge PE said:


> They could come out anytime during business hours, and maybe a little after it too.
> 
> But I wouldn't expect anything today anyway.


I feel like we all need to send @RBHeadge PE 50$ whether we pass or fail for keeping us away from the ledge.... What a guy!


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

RBHeadge PE said:


> They could come out anytime during business hours, and maybe a little after it too.
> 
> But I wouldn't expect anything today anyway.


RBHeadge PE dashing our hopes like


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tomorrow's another day, and Monday is the start of another week. Like I said above, don't cathect to any given day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> none of it is true. That theory needs to go away already.


I really wish it would.

It's more annoying than the survey "theory"


----------



## PE_PE

another chat. try it yourself


----------



## Nashi

I wish you didn't have to sign in to myncees to find out...I wish in the email they just told you if passed or bombed. The whole signing into the myncees with a glimmer of hope only to be shot down when you click onto your dashboard is cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## fishbone

PE_PE said:


> another chat. try it yourself
> 
> View attachment 13018


OH GOSH


----------



## Manimani

fishbone said:


> OH GOSH


It will be May 15

RB can confirm


----------



## Nashi

Wow...that's more info than Ive ever received...its usually it takes 8-10 weeks.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm happy I'm not the only one who noticed that.


I mean, technically you can write down whatever you want, once you leave the room.


----------



## PE_PE

still checking but nothing out


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PE_PE said:


> another chat. try it yourself
> 
> View attachment 13018


I type this with all sincerity, they're not going to give an answer that deviates from the 8-10 weeks canned response. I don't think that they actually tell the public-facing folks the release date. If the past is any guide, those individuals are the last to find out.



Manimani said:


> It will be May 15
> 
> RB can confirm


----------



## PE_PE

I think Monday


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm running out of the vague response magic 8 ball images. I'm either going to have to recycle or go with some more creative alternatives.


----------



## Manimani

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm running out of the vague response magic 8 ball images. I'm either going to have to recycle or go with some more creative alternatives.


Just tell us it's tomorrow!!


----------



## WannabeCivil

PE_PE said:


> another chat. try it yourself
> 
> View attachment 13018





Even if NCEES wanted to tell you what day it is, it sounds like some of the state board's rule's prohibit NCEES from doing so.


----------



## fyrfytr310

RBHeadge PE said:


> I type this with all sincerity, they're not going to give an answer that deviates from the 8-10 weeks canned response. I don't think that they actually tell the public-facing folks the release date. If the past is any guide, those individuals are the last to find out.


There is a lot of logic there.  If they don't tell the public-facing people the release date, it is unlikely to be accidentally disclosed.


----------



## fyrfytr310

I wonder how many eyeroll emojis are being used in the NCEES public comms team's internal chat system right now?


----------



## Oakleycm

I'm guessing a lot of them. The live chat has been disabled on my screen.


----------



## Tres Amigos

Live chat disabled on my screen too. 

either all have gone home, or the results are coming in pretty soon


----------



## ATDoel

PE_PE said:


> another chat. try it yourself
> 
> View attachment 13018


hahaha you shouldn't have stopped there.  "Monday after next?  What about the Monday after that?  And after that?  1st Friday in June maybe?"


----------



## Oakleycm

@tres amigos  I am unaware of any correlation between the disabling of live chat and the release?


----------



## 23and1

Strange to think that there are a few people out there who know whether or not I passed..but I'm not one of them...


----------



## Tres Amigos

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> Would you rather find out that the exam had posted through your email, this thread, or refreshing the NCEES page and accidentally having it load while you were looking at it?


Here is my theory:

If you fail, you will get an email to go to the NCEES website to view your results

But if you pass they will send you an email saying: " You have been granted licensure as Professional Engineer #xxxxx"

So not only do you find out the test results are out through email, but you also find out if you failed or passed through email.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WannabeCivil said:


> View attachment 13019
> 
> 
> Even if NCEES wanted to tell you what day it is, it sounds like some of the state board's rule's prohibit NCEES from doing so.


First, wow what was said that caused them to break script?!

Second, it's a bit more subtle than they allude to. Yes, their "customers" are the state boards, not the examinees. And it is true that the can't release the results without the go ahead from the respective state boards.

But it appears that while they don't send out all of the notifications to the states at the exact same time, it seems to trickle out over a business day or two, they won't send the initial notification until everything is ready to go.  So presently the results notifications aren't even ready to be sent out to the states. Like I said above, there are many non-public reasons for this. Best to stay calm. 

In the grand scheme of things, this is still early in the waiting process. It could be so much worse.

Go burn off the stress in the spam thread:





fyrfytr310 said:


> I wonder how many eyeroll emojis are being used in the NCEES public comms team's internal chat system right now?










Oakleycm said:


> I'm guessing a lot of them. The live chat has been disabled on my screen.


View attachment 12237


----------



## Tres Amigos

Oakleycm said:


> @tres amigos  I am unaware of any correlation between the disabling of live chat and the release?


There probably isn't one, just remember last October, the live chats were getting disabled and then we received the results soon after that.


----------



## ashmur90

I can be patient. It’s just hard to. Haha. I won’t harass NCEES. It’s like watching a pot wait to boil.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tres Amigos said:


> Live chat disabled on my screen too.
> 
> either all have gone home, or the results are coming in pretty soon


Their day ends at 5:00, so they didn't go home.

It's definitely not a sign that the results are coming soon.

If it's like last session, it means that they were getting harassed too much. Shutting down the chat function is NOT something to be proud of. 

And I say this to no-one in particular and to everyone, including the lurkers.

*Just be cool with NCEES, please! Be cool with your state boards too. You took this test to be a professional. Act like a professional.*



Tres Amigos said:


> Here is my theory:
> 
> If you fail, you will get an email to go to the NCEES website to view your results
> 
> But if you pass they will send you an email saying: " You have been granted licensure as Professional Engineer #xxxxx"
> 
> So not only do you find out the test results are out through email, but you also find out if you failed or passed through email.


Nope, NCEES sends the same email pass or fail.

The licence email comes separately and from the state (or their surrogate).


----------



## WannabeCivil

RBHeadge PE said:


> First, wow what was said that caused them to break script?!
> 
> Second, it's a bit more subtle than they allude to. Yes, their "customers" are the state boards, not the examinees. And it is true that the can't release the results without the go ahead from the respective state boards.
> 
> But it appears that they don't send out all of the notifications to the states at the exact same time (it seems to trickle out over a business day or two), they don't appear to send the initial notification until everything is ready to go.  So presently the results notifications aren't even ready to be sent out to the states. Like I said, above, there are many non-public reasons for this. Best to stay calm.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, this is still early in the waiting process. It could be so much worse.
> 
> Go burn off the stress in the spam thread:





I was surprised to read that too, they must be sick of all the questions.  I just was looking on twitter to see if they had announced anything and found the above thread from today.  Just glad I didn't provoke them  hmy:


----------



## chaserB_PE

PE_PE said:


> another chat. try it yourself
> 
> View attachment 13018


I would be way to scared Keshia Weston would call someone and make me fail if I hassled like that. Haha


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WannabeCivil said:


> View attachment 13021
> 
> 
> I was surprised to read that too, they must be sick of all the questions.  I just was looking on twitter to see if they had announced anything and found the above thread from today.  Just glad I didn't provoke them  hmy:


I checked their Twitter about an hour ago and couldnt find that post.


----------



## EI_EI_OH

What project number do I bill this week's engineerboard.com's time too?


----------



## ashmur90

EI_EI_OH said:


> What project number do I bill this week's engineerboard.com's time too?


I’d like to know too. I can’t charge to overhead.


----------



## txjennah PE

Tres Amigos said:


> Live chat disabled on my screen too.
> 
> either all have gone home, or the results are coming in pretty soon


No, that happened last cycle when they were likely getting bombarded with questions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just﻿﻿ be cool with NCEES, please! Be cool with your state boards ﻿too. You took this test to be a professional. Act like a profes﻿sion﻿al.


This.

think of it this way (the majority of us are engineers here, so if you haven’t experienced this, you will at some point): how would you feel if you were hounded over and over by a customer, boss, colleague, etc. for something you could not immediately do something about? NCEES is made up of people who have feelings just like you, and they are in this exact scenario as we speak.

Harrassing the people who work there will not make the results come out any faster, but it will decrease morale amongst their employees, so these attempts are both fruitless and destructive.

I ask with RB, PLEASE be cool. They are NOT out to get you. They’re doing their job.


----------



## Matt Skillet

ashmur90 said:


> I’d like to know too. I can’t charge to overhead.


I was wondering the same thing today. If you find out send me a screenshot of your time sheet.

Fingers crossed for the Lone Star State scores posting soon.



ChebyshevII_PE said:


> This.
> 
> think of it this way (the majority of us are engineers here, so if you haven’t experienced this, you will at some point): how would you feel if you were hounded over and over by a customer, boss, colleague, etc. for something you could not immediately do something about? NCEES is made up of people who have feelings just like you, and they are in this exact scenario as we speak.
> 
> Harrassing the people who work there will not make the results come out any faster, but it will decrease morale amongst their employees, so these attempts are both fruitless and destructive.
> 
> I ask with RB, PLEASE be cool. They are NOT out to get you. They’re doing their job.


Dude stop, they just have to run it through a scantron machine. You're shilling for Bureaucrats.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Matt Skillet said:


> they just have to run it through a scantron machine. You're shilling for Bureaucrats.


Hey, have you heard of the new thing NCEES has called a “grading process?” Check it out, looks pretty cool!

https://ncees.org/exams/scores/


----------



## Matt Skillet

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hey, have you heard of the new thing NCEES has called a “grading process?” Check it out, looks pretty cool!
> 
> https://ncees.org/exams/scores/


I've read everything they've ever written.

1 day to run through scantron

1 day to regrade a sample

1 day to convene and talk about average score, standard deviation, probability of excedance, etc

3 days for expert engineers to rework problems

1 day reconvene and determine cut score

1 day to post results

-----------------------------------------

= 2 weeks (conservatively)

Many of us would get fired if we ran a project by these standards. Those that did would go to work for the government.

Sincerely,

--Frustrated Test-Taker


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Matt Skillet said:


> I've read everything they've ever written.
> 
> 1 day to run through scantron
> 
> 1 day to regrade a sample
> 
> 1 day to convene and talk about average score, standard deviation, probability of excedance, etc
> 
> 3 days for expert engineers to rework problems
> 
> 1 day reconvene and determine cut score
> 
> 1 day to post results
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> = 2 weeks (conservatively)
> 
> Many of us would get fired if we ran a project by these standards. Those that did would go to work for the government.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> --Frustrated Test-Taker


I understand your frustration, i’ve Been there. But my original point wasn’t that NCEES’s grading process is perfect (or necessarily good), just that no one deserves to be harassed.


----------



## Matt Skillet

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I understand your frustration, i’ve Been there. But my original point wasn’t that NCEES’s grading process is perfect (or necessarily good), just that no one deserves to be harassed.


Harassed =/= people calling to get their money's worth. I get ~50 emails &amp; several calls per day for people wanting a product they paid good money for. I would be rightfully fired if I stopped answering my email. Instead, I just tell them when they can expect results from me and then do my best to get it out the door, all the while sending status updates.


----------



## SoilDR

Thoughts?? This guy posted saying when he tries to register for the exam, it shows that he has already passed it. Is that for real? Mine does not, it says I cannot register until a certain date.


----------



## RadioBox

SoilDR said:


> Thoughts?? This guy posted saying when he tries to register for the exam, it shows that he has already passed it. Is that for real? Mine does not, it says I cannot register until a certain date.


There are two groups of people. One group is adamant that this is true. The second group firmly believes this is a hoax.

once results are release let the forum know if this is legit or false.


----------



## ashmur90

Ugh....sleepless night. -_-  Kept waking up with leg cramps...test result stress? could be.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Matt Skillet said:


> Harassed =/= people calling to get their money's worth. I get ~50 emails &amp; several calls per day for people wanting a product they paid good money for. I would be rightfully fired if I stopped answering my email. Instead, I just tell them when they can expect results from me and then do my best to get it out the door, all the while sending status updates.


Which is largely what the NCEES front-facing people are doing.

It says 8-10 weeks everywhere. It's been 5. Folks are essentially harassing them for an earlier release. I don't blame them for turning off the chat, they have no control over when the results are released and don't deserve harassment. Results are going to come out when they come out. Yeah, we have the historical release dates but we shouldn't expect answers early.


----------



## ashmur90

People just need to chill out. At least it isn't by mail like it apparently used to be.


----------



## eeMark PE

Chat is back on.  Any tea leaf readers want to divine something from that?


----------



## eNgINeER93_PE

SoilDR said:


> Thoughts?? This guy posted saying when he tries to register for the exam, it shows that he has already passed it. Is that for real? Mine does not, it says I cannot register until a certain date.


If this is true, I failed as well....


----------



## ashmur90

eNgINeEr_93 said:


> If this is true, I failed as well....


It isn't. They are pulling your leg.


----------



## EngrPaper

eNgINeEr_93 said:


> If this is true, I failed as well....


You can't believe any of it until at least 2 states have confirmed releases.  That's my rule right now.


----------



## EI_EI_OH

eeMark said:


> Chat is back on.  Any tea leaf readers want to divine something from that?


I divine that this means the chat team is back to work for the day.


----------



## scottandrews

So the thing about not being able to sign up for the October PE until after June...looks to me like June 17, the date upon which you can register for the October 2018 exam, is the first Monday after 10 weeks from the date of the last test.  8-10 weeks for results....my theory is they don't want to have to deal with issuing a bunch of refunds for the October test to people who thought they were going to fail April and signed up and paid for October, and it turned out they actually passed April.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

LyceeFruit said:


> I checked their Twitter about an hour ago and couldnt find that post.


This has to be from at least last October's exam, because this is my co-worker  Unsure how it's time-stamped to look like today.


----------



## sgdewitte

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> This has to be from at least last October's exam, because this is my co-worker  Unsure how it's time-stamped to look like today.


Did you look at "tweets and replies"? That's where it is.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

sgdewitte said:


> Did you look at "tweets and replies"? That's where it is.
> 
> View attachment 13022


He just showed me that... Turns out -- I am that coworker  My b, guys.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Working a half day today so kind of hope that we get the exam results today so I can go home midday and open my email there...   sending good wishes everyone's way!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SoilDR said:


> Thoughts?? This guy posted saying when he tries to register for the exam, it shows that he has already passed it. Is that for real? Mine does not, it says I cannot register until a certain date.






RadioBox said:


> There are two groups of people. One group is adamant that this is true. The second group firmly believes this is a hoax.
> 
> once results are release let the forum know if this is legit or false.









we debunked that nonsense yesterday on page 29


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> People just need to chill out. At least it isn't by mail like it apparently used to be.


^this

And Hawai'i, South Dakota, DC, and I think Minn still mail. But they also occasionally email too.



eeMark said:


> Chat is back on.  Any tea leaf readers want to divine something from that?






EI_EI_OH said:


> I divine that this means the chat team is back to work for the day.


^this, and their hoping that everyone has calmed down


----------



## ashmur90

I get informed delivery for mail, but still. Freaking terrifying. I'd rather have the email so I can brace myself and get ready.


----------



## cbjorklund

RBHeadge PE said:


> And Hawai'i, South Dakota, DC, and I think ﻿Minn still mail. But they also occasionally email too.﻿


MN test taker here -- I received a notice by email last time, and a notice from the MN board via mail a bit later.  Thankfully we didn't have to wait for the letter to come to get the results.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Roll call. Who believes we're results will start coming in today?


----------



## ashmur90

I highly doubt it is today.


----------



## EI_EI_OH

Matt Skillet said:


> Roll call. Who believes we're results will start coming in today?


+1 Optimist


----------



## Matt Skillet

Yes = 1

No = 1

If no, state your reason.

Other voters?


----------



## ashmur90

Matt Skillet said:


> Yes = 1
> 
> No = 1
> 
> If no, state your reason.
> 
> Other voters?


Reason? Gut instinct. Haha.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

yes, but only because i am taking a half day and I can't stand waiting anymore.


----------



## daydreambeliever

1


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Let me check my magic eight ball...


----------



## Matt Skillet

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> yes, but only because i am taking a half day and I can't stand waiting anymore.


Good a reason as any.

Yes = 2

No = 1


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## PE_Wannabe

I think yes because we all need to get back to work..  There are things waiting to be designed!!


----------



## PE_Wannabe

Today is day 36 and I am 36 so it must be today!


----------



## Oakleycm

I think today is day 35


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oakleycm said:


> I think today is day 35


It is.


----------



## Tres Amigos

Haha things do need to get designed and I need to quit charging all this "engineering forums" time to my current projects since i couldn't find a project number for them


----------



## RBHeadge PE

use billing code 8675309


----------



## Tres Amigos

PE_Wannabe said:


> Today is day 36 and I am 36 so it must be today!


Are you sure you aren't 35?


----------



## Glengineer

RBHeadge PE said:


> use billing code 8675309


DAMN YOU TOMMY TUTONE!


----------



## PE_Wannabe

Tres Amigos said:


> Are you sure you aren't 35?


I will be what ever I need to be to get these results faster!


----------



## PhilDelph

PE_Wannabe said:


> Today is day 36 and I am 36 so it must be today!


That’s not how math works


----------



## Matt Skillet

That's it? Nobody willing to go out on a limb?


----------



## savp

At first I thought we'd definitely get it today (because my state has been releasing on day 35 consistently for the past few years besides last year with the new test), but after lurking through all these comments and the reasons why/why not it would be this date or that date, I'm now leaning towards a *no *for today. Reasons:


The past few years, April results have come out in 34-35 days if there's no new kind of test (in our favor)

October results typically get released later, lots of people think because of the thanksgiving holiday (still in our favor)

This was the first year since observing 34-35 day releases that Easter occurred after we took our exam. I asked NCEES if they get Good Friday off and they said yes (not in our favor)

That's why I don't think we'll get results today!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## fishbone

We have thunderstorm this week and some got flooded... But still I am waiting on the results come out.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Yes = 3

No =1


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

savp said:


> At first I thought we'd definitely get it today (because my state has been releasing on day 35 consistently for the past few years besides last year with the new test), but after lurking through all these comments and the reasons why/why not it would be this date or that date, I'm now leaning towards a *no *for today. Reasons:
> 
> 
> The past few years, April results have come out in 34-35 days if there's no new kind of test (in our favor)
> 
> October results typically get released later, lots of people think because of the thanksgiving holiday (still in our favor)
> 
> This was the first year since observing 34-35 day releases that Easter occurred after we took our exam. I asked NCEES if they get Easter off and they said yes (not in our favor)
> 
> That's why I don't think we'll get results today!


hmmmmm that makes sense too


----------



## Matt Skillet

Yes = 3

No = 2

(-1 for Easter Inclusion)


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

savp said:


> At first I thought we'd definitely get it today (because my state has been releasing on day 35 consistently for the past few years besides last year with the new test), but after lurking through all these comments and the reasons why/why not it would be this date or that date, I'm now leaning towards a *no *for today. Reasons:
> 
> 
> The past few years, April results have come out in 34-35 days if there's no new kind of test (in our favor)
> 
> October results typically get released later, lots of people think because of the thanksgiving holiday (still in our favor)
> 
> This was the first year since observing 34-35 day releases that Easter occurred after we took our exam. I asked NCEES if they get Easter off and they said yes (not in our favor)
> 
> That's why I don't think we'll get results today!


But Easter falls on a Sunday, and they don't work on weekends. Not seeing how that changes our time frame; unless they get Good Friday off.


----------



## Oakleycm

1 we shall will it into existence lol


----------



## Matt Skillet

Special thanks to RBHedge for providing charge code.


----------



## SoilDR

RBHeadge PE said:


> we debunked that nonsense yesterday on page 29


Lol, I must have missed Page 29. I am all good if this is complete BS, means the odds are still 50/50. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Matt Skillet

Yes = 4

No = 2


----------



## savp

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> But Easter falls on a Sunday, and they don't work on weekends. Not seeing how that changes our time frame; unless they get Good Friday off.


You're right, I specifically asked Good Friday, I mistyped! I just edited it!


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

but that's just one day though... Thanksgiving holidays could last a whole week for some people.


----------



## Civilusa29

Hello, I just had a chat with Kim and this is the response. Guess it's not today.


----------



## eeMark PE

Real roll call:  Will test results come out before or after George RR Martin makes a public statement about the release date of Winds of Winter?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

before


----------



## QED

How can NCEES be so good at withholding the release date?  Its like the results are being handled by Robert Mueller


----------



## EngrPaper

Y'all need to give the NCEES people a break.  There's no point in asking them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

When you do get your results. If one does not already exist, please remember to create a new thread for your state in the APR 2019 results subforum. It makes things a lot easier for everyone else to parse through, both now and in the future.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

QED said:


> How can NCEES be so good at withholding the release date?


It's really quite easy...

You've never worked with controlled material before?


----------



## Civilusa29

Civilusa29 said:


> Hello, I just had a chat with Kim and this is the response. Guess it's not today.
> 
> View attachment 13025


I think it will not be today.


----------



## EI_EI_OH

Civilusa29 said:


> Hello, I just had a chat with Kim and this is the response. Guess it's not today.
> 
> View attachment 13025




Has anyone ever met this Kim person? Why should we trust her?


----------



## Wreckem

Every time someone asks they add a day to the wait time. So at this point we won't get our results until Christmas.


----------



## Civilusa29

The standard response is "8 to 10 weeks after the exam", but this time they said "no". 

I believe her as they wouldn't provide false information.


----------



## PhilDelph

Civilusa29 said:


> Hello, I just had a chat with Kim and this is the response. Guess it's not today.
> 
> View attachment 13025


Why would you think this is relevant?


----------



## QED

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's really quite easy...
> 
> You've never worked with controlled material before?


I do.  But to have no slip ups, ever?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NCEES customer service flowchart

If 8 weeks &lt;= today &lt;= 10 weeks then

      answer=yes

      else answer=no

end if

We've seen this before. There is nothing abnormal about the responses provided so far


----------



## Civilusa29

RBHeadge PE said:


> NCEES customer service flowchart
> 
> If 8 weeks &lt;= today &lt;= 10 weeks then
> 
> answer=yes
> 
> else answer=no
> 
> end if
> 
> We've seen this before. There is nothing abnormal about the responses provided so far﻿


So you think we can expect the results today?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm not saying one way or the other. The unofficial window may be "open" but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Wreckem

If((CurrentDate - TestDate) &lt; 8 -10 weeks)

{

Results = False

}


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

To hold myself back from checking every second... I am going to start checking email every hour on the hour during the weekdays...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

well sure, if you want to write it the easy way


----------



## fishbone

honestly even the result is out today, NCEES may also reply within 8-10 weeks..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

fishbone said:


> honestly even the result is out today, NCEES may also reply within 8-10 weeks..


they actually do! for a few hours after the initial release


----------



## SDG

Is it just me, or did they update the pass rates?

https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/


----------



## NotNEBEA

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> Would you rather find out that the exam had posted through your email, this thread, or refreshing the NCEES page and accidentally having it load while you were looking at it?


Since the uncertainty and tension about the results release date keeps increasing, I decided to go back and answer this question.

Whatever I received, either email, mail, this thread, or NCEES website, I hope it is real. This is my story:

I was in my honeymoon when I received the official email from the State Board telling me I had passed the exam. I went crazy and even worked overnight resolving their Ethics test to get everything lined up and have my license when we had returned. I received a passing on the Ethics exam and a note saying that I would receive my license number shortly.

Guess....

I returned but never received that follow up email or mail with my license number. I decided to go into my NCEES to check with them, and to my horrible surprise, my results said Fail!. I was very confused and asked through the chat session what the discrepancy meant, and the NCEES assistant said I had to follow up with the State Board.

I tried to contact the ladies that had sent me the emails before but I received absolutely no response. Even worst, when I received one, the response tried to make it seem like the previous emails had never happened. 

 So...I decided to reach out to someone else in the board. At the end, the director ended up sending an - I am sorry, our bad- you did not pass, it was our mistake to send you an email saying you had...

I truly hope this doesn't happen to anyone! It was very interesting to experience how mistakes are OK at the other end...

I really look forward to receiving positive and real news this time around though 

P.S. I also hope I don't have to hold a license at that State for work/professional reasons, I am still hurt and I refuse! xD


----------



## kimberlite PE

EI_EI_OH said:


> Has anyone ever met this Kim person? Why should we trust her?


I wouldn't trust *that* Kim. If you change all the letters in "Kim" to their corresponding numbers you get 11, 9,  and 13, which add up to 33. If you google the significance of the number 33, you get a connection to pretty much every single conspiracy, secret society, or major religious figure.

If the government says there are no such things as aliens, you better believe there are aliens.

If this "Kim" says results will not be out today, I'd bet they will be out today.

+1 for my vote.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Yes = 5

No = 2

Conspiracy theorists get a vote, too. This is a democracy after all.


----------



## Manimani

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm running out of the vague response magic 8 ball images. I'm either going to have to recycle or go with some more creative alternatives.


As much as I want the results to be posted today (albeit good results to celebrate the weekend), I have feeling their not coming today.

Regardless, instead of beating ourselves up in anticipation, we can all agree on one thing (even RB), we will have our results sometime between now and next Friday, as statistics show in last 5 years, no results have come over day 42 for majority of states.

So buckle up and we'll have them before 17th.


----------



## fishbone

I mean what is the point of 8-10 weeks??? How many past exams release results between 8-10 weeks??? Most of them release results within 6-7 weeks right??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

fishbone said:


> I mean what is the point of 8-10 weeks??? How many past exams release results between 8-10 weeks??? Most of them release results within 6-7 weeks right??


see my response a few pages ago...


----------



## EngrPaper

fishbone said:


> I mean what is the point of 8-10 weeks??? How many past exams release results between 8-10 weeks??? Most of them release results within 6-7 weeks right??


They have said "within" 8-10 weeks.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Here is my take:

If we receive an email today stating that our results are available, then we will likely have the results today.

If no such email is received today, then it is extremely unlikely we'll have said results today.

I'm not 100% sure of my logic but it seems pretty stout.


----------



## Matt Skillet

I'll take that as a no.

Yes = 5

No = 3


----------



## NikR_PE

its a no. because folks at NCEES are very considerate and do not want to ruin the weekend for the fallen.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Yes = 5

No = 4

I will say reasoning is getting more and more pathetic, tho


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Manimani said:


> As much as I want the results to be posted today (albeit good results to celebrate the weekend), I have feeling their not coming today.
> 
> Regardless, instead of beating ourselves up in anticipation, we can all agree on one thing (even RB), we will have our results sometime between now and next Friday, as statistics show in last 5 years, no results have come over day 42 for majority of states.
> 
> So buckle up and we'll have them before 17th.


Why are you so sure that @RBHeadge PE will agree with that statement?


----------



## Purple PE

No, because it will be next Friday because next Friday is day 42 and 42 is obviously the answer.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

My original guess was May 16 because 41 days seems to be the magic number in my mind. But really I will take any date between now and then.


----------



## Matt Skillet

I had seat number 42 - the answer to the universe.

I'm not recording that vote though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Why are you so sure that @RBHeadge PE will agree with that statement?


Let me check my magic eight ball:



Spoiler


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I told you, I'm running out of neutral images


----------



## ashmur90

Well at least I am off work the rest of the day


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Let me check my magic eight ball:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


now I know what that test was for.


----------



## Manimani

LyceeFruit said:


> Why are you so sure that @RBHeadge PE will agree with that statement?


because he seems like a logical guy. And i doubt he will question the statistical data we have on the amount of days surpassed from the day of exam to get the exam results


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

we definitely still have a chance for it to happen today. Last year it was posted around noon.


----------



## EngrPaper

Its about noon right now here in the EST.  Leftover fried fish for lunch is still good.


----------



## Matt Skillet

What time zone last year?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Manimani said:


> because he seems like a logical guy. And i doubt he will question the statistical data we have on the amount of days surpassed from the day of exam to get the exam results


If I go based only on the past numbers and the stats then yeah: I would _expect_ in the next week. I mentioned on Wednesday that I'm a probabilistic guy, so the fat part of the probability curve is next week, where 'expect' is defined as &gt;50% during a given time frame. HOWEVER none of this would preclude a 1.5+ sigma event from delaying things further. There are too many unknown unknowns for me to feel confident in saying: "it'll definitely happen *on* [arbitrary day next week]".

Us monte carlo guys are really good at predicting things when n is large and the system can be treated probabalistically. But predictions of one-off deterministic events require parsed language and caveats.


----------



## Tres Amigos

Tres Amigos said:


> Results will be released Wednesday May 15th
> 
> You heard it here first folks!


I said it before and now saying it again!


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Matt Skillet said:


> What time zone last year?


I looked at the October 2018 results map to see when it was posted


----------



## chaserB_PE

I talked to Kim, she said- for every request they get they add a minute to the release . Currently sitting at a September 3rd at 4:27PM


----------



## ads0221

chaserB said:


> I talked to Kim, she said- for every request they get they add a minute to the release . Currently sitting at a September 3rd at 4:27PM


Is that eastern time?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Matt Skillet said:


> What time zone last year?


The maps are made on EST.

Last October, I received results on a Wednesday at 133pm EST.


----------



## kimberlite PE

I haven't resorted to blankly staring at the screen hitting F5 while the drool drips down my face and ruins my keyboard; however, the question just passed through my mind wondering if anyone has ever been successful with the F5 tactic?

Meaning- has anyone actually refreshed the page and the "Results Pending" actually changed to something substantial on their NCEES dashboard?

Or is it considered one of the "Futile Exercises" for the obvious reason that NO ONE has ever done it?


----------



## fishbone

NCEES grading staff. are they even full time employee?? Or spend two hours a day for grading


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Here's what I resolved to do: when I get the email I'm going to call my wife and have her login to my NCEES and then tell me the result in her way knowing me. That seems the most merciful way at this point.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

kimberlite said:


> I haven't resorted to blankly staring at the screen hitting F5 while the drool drips down my face and ruins my keyboard;
> 
> Meaning- has anyone actually refreshed the page and the "Results Pending" actually changed to something substantial on their NCEES dashboard?


Yes, F5ing has frequently shown the result prior to the email in the past. It's most effective after the initial release.

You should probably blow off steam in the spam thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Map is up!


----------



## kimberlite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, F5ing has frequently shown the result prior to the email in the past. It's most effective after the initial release.
> 
> You should probably blow off steam in the spam thread.


That *was* a legitimate thought, just wondering if anybody actually hit F5 and it worked. I understand a little bit of statistics and odds and things to know how close to impossible that would be without spending a vast majority of one's day hitting refresh.

Whether results actually come out today or next week, it has zero effect on the condition of my life and existence right now.


----------



## Oakleycm

The live chat has already been disabled 3 times today.  (I haven't bothered them at all so don't start hollering at me)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Here's what I resolved to do: when I get the email I'm going to call my wife and have her login to my NCEES and then tell me the result in her way knowing me. That seems the most merciful way at this point.


I already talked to my boss about what to do.

Either way, I'm getting gelato and leaving early.


----------



## fyrfytr310

kimberlite said:


> I haven't resorted to blankly staring at the screen hitting F5 while the drool drips down my face and ruins my keyboard; however, the question just passed through my mind wondering if anyone has ever been successful with the F5 tactic?
> 
> Meaning- has anyone actually refreshed the page and the "Results Pending" actually changed to something substantial on their NCEES dashboard?
> 
> Or is it considered one of the "Futile Exercises" for the obvious reason that NO ONE has ever done it?


It's how I discovered my FE results.  But the FE is way more predictable than the PE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

View attachment 12237


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

I have a different type of pressure on me, I need to pass this to help my father retire.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

yep no chat box...


----------



## txjennah PE

Oakleycm said:


> The live chat has already been disabled 3 times today.  (I haven't bothered them at all so don't start hollering at me)


Omg.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Omg.


ikr, people need to chill


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ikr, people need to chill


your millennial is showing


----------



## ashmur90

Y’all some impatient people. And this is someone with bad anxiety


----------



## Atf TX

I have reached a stage where I think I have spent more time on this forum, than studying for the exam.


----------



## NASATimp

Matt Skillet said:


> Good a reason as any.
> 
> Yes = 2
> 
> No = 1


I vote yes. 35 days.


----------



## scottandrews

Chat seems up right now


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Here's what I resolved to do: when I get the email I'm going to call my wife and have her login to my NCEES and then tell me the result in her way knowing me. That seems the most merciful way at this point.


OMG i love this idea!!! 1000 likes!!


----------



## Tres Amigos

Oakleycm said:


> The live chat has already been disabled 3 times today.  (I haven't bothered them at all so don't start hollering at me)


What!!??

HALAHELEHALHLEKLAHLALAHELE DALHDA!!


----------



## RRHawk

Is anyone else bothered that the PE Exam Results new April 2019 forum is not in order?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RRHawk said:


> Is anyone else bothered that the PE Exam Results new April 2019 forum is not in order?


yes


----------



## QED

This about sums up my waiting for the results:


----------



## eeMark PE

I think NCEES needs to take a serious look at their go-to 8-10 week statement.  It says "NCEES usually _releases results to licensing boards_ 8-10 weeks after the exam date." [emphasis added]  This is a demonstrably false statement for any sane definition of "usually".  NCEES "usually" releases results to us mortals in 5-6 weeks and is required to release results to the licensing boards prior to telling us.

I know RB had a post a while back going on the explanation that 8-10 is meant to include processing time at the licensing boards and that there are states that really do take the extra time, but as a long-term speaker and parser of english, the statement just isn't written that way.


----------



## RRHawk




----------



## RRHawk

RRHawk said:


> View attachment 13028


Maybe NCEEs wont release the results until the PE Exam Results are in order?


----------



## scottandrews

She replied, "LOL, it's ok, we are use to it"


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

scottandrews said:


> View attachment 13029


lol dedddddd


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eeMark said:


> It says "NCEES usually _releases results to licensing boards_ 8-10 weeks after the exam date."
> 
> I know RB had a post a while back going on the explanation that 8-10 is meant to include processing time at the licensing boards and that there are states that really do take the extra time, but as a long-term speaker and parser of english, the statement just isn't written that way.


They recently tweaked the wording in that quote. In the past, it was test-taker centric.

Irrespective of that though, I can understand why they pad their estimate. People are losing their s%^t three weeks before the proper window opens. How would people react if they blew the 10 week envelope?


----------



## PE_PE

question: could we see the results today or next week

NCEES chat team: no


----------



## eeMark PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> They recently tweaked the wording in that quote. In the past, it was test-taker centric.
> 
> Irrespective of that though, I can understand why they pad their es﻿timate. People are losing their s%^t three weeks before the proper window opens. How would people react if they blew the 10 week envelope?


I'm totally on board with you here.  I pad my deliverable dates all the time and hope that clients are happy when we come in faster.

I would just add a weasel word or two other than "usually".  For example, adding "within" would make the statement technically correct.  "Usually" would give them CYA coverage on outliers and "within" would give them CYA coverage for any "we beat our estimate" scenario.

Somewhere out there, there is a bar exam forum with people going crazy waiting for those results, maybe those people would care about this more.  lol


----------



## Manimani

no results today boys. too late


----------



## RadioBox

Last exam cycle in the morning, on the day of the release, the ncees live chat stated that “grades have been released to the state boards”

Thats how I know grades won’t be posted  today


----------



## preeb

RRHawk said:


> View attachment 13028


We are the cursed child. It means everyone failed the exam on April 2019.


----------



## Glengineer

Well folks....its now 2PM EST on Friday.  Think I'll hang up my torch and pitchfork for the weekend.  See y'all bright and early on Monday!


----------



## Manimani

Glengineer said:


> Well folks....its now 2PM EST on Friday.  Think I'll hang up my torch and pitchfork for the weekend.  See y'all bright and early on Monday!


See you May 15th dude.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Ya'll know you're not going nowhere.


----------



## Manimani

Matt Skillet said:


> Ya'll know you're not going nowhere.


RESULTS ARE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!

REALLY

maybe may 15th


----------



## cbjorklund

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Phase 4 (DOUBT)* _After worrying for about a month (we're now within _2-3 _weeks of results at this point), you'll jump into full blown doubt. You are now certain that you missed way too many questions to stand a chance at passing﻿﻿._


Well hello phase 4!!!


----------



## Manimani

while we're waiting, may I ask how many people who are waiting are Structural folks?


----------



## Matt Skillet

]Raises Hand]


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Manimani said:


> while we're waiting, may I ask how many people who are waiting are Structural folks?


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Manimani said:


> while we're waiting, may I ask how many people who are waiting are Structural folks?


Structural engineer here.


----------



## Manimani

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Structural engineer here.


May god be with us all


----------



## ads0221

All wings report in

Raises hand


----------



## Manimani

Comon structural folks, lets pray for that 51-53 cut score so we all pass


----------



## ads0221

This feels like waiting for the Battle of Winterfell


----------



## PhilDelph

Aye


----------



## PhilDelph

ads0221 said:


> This feels like waiting for the Battle of Winterfell


This feels like waiting to be licensed to be grossly underpaid for a skill set


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ads0221 said:


> This feels like waiting for the Battle of Winterfell


Does that mean that when the results finally do arrive, and you log onto the website, the page will be completely black with no visible indications of whether you are winning or losing?


----------



## Matt Skillet

That's how it feels now.


----------



## cbjorklund

ads0221 said:


> This feels like waiting for the Battle of Winterfell


... Well the great war is this weekend.


----------



## EngMES

RRHawk said:


> Is anyone else bothered that the PE Exam Results new April 2019 forum is not in order?


YES!!


----------



## PE_Wannabe

I hope all of you have a great weekend not thinking about the results but I think its time for me to go drink a good bourbon and relax!!


----------



## squibbyfish

PE_Wannabe said:


> I hope all of you have a great weekend not thinking about the results but I think its time for me to go drink a good bourbon and relax!!


Definitely time for bourbon


----------



## fyrfytr310

squibbyfish said:


> Definitely time for bourbon


I have a bottle of Blanton's waiting to be opened if the results are good.  

Makers if they are bad......


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

I'm sure this was discussed here before or elsewhere but what are the immediate steps to be taken if one passes?


----------



## Matt Skillet

Whoah, one thing at a time, man.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1) celebrate

2) *don't *add PE after your name - wait until you have confirmation that you are actually licensed first


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> I'm sure this was discussed here before or elsewhere but what are the immediate steps to be taken if one passes?


DANCE PARTY


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Haha thanks. so no paperwork? mailing forms out?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Haha thanks. so no paperwork? mailing forms out?


depends on the state, but the answer is usually yes.


----------



## Wreckem

I can't comment on what happens when you pass... failing on the other hand involves loud angry music and a bottle of whiskey.


----------



## Oakleycm

It depends, some states have you turn that in before the test. But Alabama allows you to take it early, so I still have 3 years left before paperwork.


----------



## squibbyfish

fyrfytr310 said:


> I have a bottle of Blanton's waiting to be opened if the results are good.
> 
> Makers if they are bad......


are you me? I am looking at a bottle of Blanton's on my shelf with a note "DO NOT OPEN TILL PE IS PASSED" on it.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Haha thanks. so no paperwork? mailing forms out?


I'll be doing plenty of paperwork.  Took the test for CA prior to application.


----------



## fyrfytr310

squibbyfish said:


> are you me? I am looking at a bottle of Blanton's on my shelf with a note "DO NOT OPEN TILL PE IS PASSED" on it.


Well, if you pass, and I don't, then yes, I am you and I'll be drinking my Blanton's.  But if I pass and you don't, then no, I am me and you are you and you'll be keeping that sign on your bottle.  If neither of us pass then both bottles will gain at least a few more months of fine aging.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Ok I figured it out. The 'next steps' will link you to your state board's website with info on what to do next.


----------



## Lizmutt

Transpo person here will be celebrating with some good whiskey then getting all my paperwork in order...and buying some expensive LEGO sets.


----------



## cvanwy02

Chat function is disabled you Heathens!!!!


----------



## Matt Skillet

cvanwy02 said:


> Chat function is disabled you Heathens!!!!


Haha

Can we get a level unlocked?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, its past 430. I think we can call this week over. See everyone next week.


----------



## RRHawk

Dont forget sometimes they release the Test Results on Saturdays.


----------



## fyrfytr310

RRHawk said:


> Dont forget sometimes they release the Test Results on Saturdays.


I don’t believe that.  Not for a second.


----------



## Tres Amigos

fyrfytr310 said:


> I don’t believe that.  Not for a second.


I heard they had some serious weather out there this week and will be making some of the missed time this Saturday, so who knows, we may get them


----------



## fishbone

If they only work two hours on weekday, not expecting working on weekends..


----------



## Wreckem

RRHawk said:


> Dont forget sometimes they release the Test Results on Saturdays.


----------



## PE_PE

Is it out in Wisconsin?


----------



## Manimani

PE_PE said:


> Is it out in Wisconsin?


Yeah


----------



## Oakleycm

Do you have proof of this?


----------



## Glengineer

The PA State Board site is “down for maintenance.” This is clearly a sign that they won’t be posting results for at least 8 years. This is based on the well documented amount of time it takes the Penna DOT to complete any form of maintenance. 

They are the ones responsible for upkeep of the PA branch of the information superhighway, right!?


----------



## Matt Skillet

RBH was saying that it could be any day of the week. But when I look at past releases for the last two cycles it's been on a Thursday. A couple of other ones too.

Explanation?


----------



## eeMark PE

Number of trials are very low.  I think consensus is that the recent streak of Thursdays is a coincidence.


----------



## fyrfytr310

I only checked 6 times today.  Just to be safe.


----------



## Manimani

fyrfytr310 said:


> I only checked 6 times today.  Just to be safe.


Might not be this week. I had a dream


----------



## Lizmutt

Manimani said:


> Might not be this week. I had a dream


Screw your dream. I had a dream as well that my results showed up stuffed inside a potato.


----------



## Manimani

What if results are bad news?? What if all this time were all waiting to hear the F


----------



## eeMark PE

Manimani said:


> What if results are bad news?? What if all this time were all waiting to hear the F


This is true for about 46% of us if NCEES pass rates are anything to go by (test-taker weighted average across all tests).


----------



## fyrfytr310

I had a dream last night that I failed with a passing score!!!?  They even made a note that “This score isn’t even close to my last attempt.”  (This is my first attempt.) 

I have no idea what to make of any of this. My grandma says it means I need to drink more natural tea.


----------



## ashmur90

I had a dream a few weeks ago I got a letter that I passed.


----------



## Matt Skillet

I had a dream back when I took calculus in college that I found a method of taking derivatives of words. I remember that I proved this theory on the word 'of'....

So the Thursday release day has been thoroughly debunked???


----------



## Manimani

Have a feeling results are out tommorow a bit after 9 am est


----------



## chaserB_PE

Manimani said:


> Have a feeling results are out tommorow a bit after 9 am est


No way it comes on a Monday. Double down.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE

Matt Skillet said:


> I had a dream back when I took calculus in college that I found a method of taking derivatives of words. I remember that I proved this theory on the word 'of'....
> 
> So the Thursday release day has been thoroughly debunked???


Thats not a dream, its a nightmare.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Matt Skillet said:


> So the Thursday release day has been thoroughly debunked???


From here on out, I would not automatically rule out an business day.

I'm bearish on tomorrow (Monday). I have yet to see or hear any of the subtle signs that makes me think that a release is imminent. Including, but not limited to:


----------



## Asaraga

No Monday release; if they are ready by tomorrow, they would have been ready last Friday.


----------



## PhilDelph

Asaraga said:


> No Monday release; if they are ready by tomorrow, they would have been ready last Friday.


That logic could be used for every single day of the week...


----------



## Asaraga

Yes, but they dont work over the weekend, and i guess they realease them when they are ready, and not “hold” them just for drama; its NCEES, not TNT.


----------



## PhilDelph

Asaraga said:


> Yes, but they dont work over the weekend, and i guess they realease them when they are ready, and not “hold” them just for drama; its NCEES, not TNT.


Again, what you’re saying could be applied any day of the week... they don’t work overnight either, but they’ve released results before 10 am before.


----------



## Asaraga

Then lets hope for tomorrow.


----------



## PE_PE

So the question is: why do they not post it sooner. Are they going to work on it this week? Haven't they finished every thing few days/weeks ago? Are they really doing anything this week or just pressuring people?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> I have a question for those knowledgeable about the board meetings. I took the test in South Dakota. I see they have a board meeting on Friday. I see that Item K says they will approve examinees. I look at the agenda packet and there are 4 names listed. Judging by the amount of people that took the test, there has to be more than 4 people that passed in the spring group. So I am guessing that they wouldn't put the spring test taker names in the agenda packet?  Does anyone know?


1) I'm glad that we have representation from SD this session. Welcome!

2) That refers to examinees for the October exam, CBTs, and maybe some really early ones for next April. Routine business.

3) I've never seen a board actually list candidate names in the agenda or minutes, but I guess that's how SD does things? 

4) tl;dr nothing to see here, move along.



PE_PE said:


> So the question is: why do they not post it sooner. Are they going to work on it this week? Haven't they finished every thing few days/weeks ago? Are they really doing anything this week or just pressuring people?


They don't post until all of the April exams are graded, QA'd, approved, etc etc. This process is more detailed, complicated, and longer than people assume. There is a lot of responsibility and liability to ensure everything is done appropriately. 

No, they aren't doing it to "pressure" people, or "piss off" people. They are still working.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) I'm glad that we have representation from SD this session. Welcome!
> 
> 2) That refers to examinees for the October exam, CBTs, and maybe some really early ones for next April. Routine business.
> 
> 3) I've never seen a board actually list candidate names in the agenda or minutes, but I guess that's how SD does things?
> 
> 4) tl;dr nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> They don't post until all of the April exams are graded, QA'd, approved, etc etc. This process is more detailed, complicated, and longer than people assume. There is a lot of responsibility and liability to ensure everything is done appropriately.
> 
> No, they aren't doing it to "pressure" people, or "piss off" people. They are still working.


re 3: VT does it too, for people seeking approval to sit for FE/PE and people looking for reciprocity.


----------



## ashmur90

Let's see if today is the day!


----------



## PE_PE

ashmur90 said:


> Let's see if today is the day!


They said no last week but who knows lets wait for them to open the chat


----------



## PE_PE

today is 38


----------



## chaserB_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) I'm glad that we have representation from SD this session. Welcome!
> 
> 2) That refers to examinees for the October exam, CBTs, and maybe some really early ones for next April. Routine business.
> 
> 3) I've never seen a board actually list candidate names in the agenda or minutes, but I guess that's how SD does things?
> 
> 4) tl;dr nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> They don't post until all of the April exams are graded, QA'd, approved, etc etc. This process is more detailed, complicated, and longer than people assume. There is a lot of responsibility and liability to ensure everything is done appropriately.
> 
> No, they aren't doing it to "pressure" people, or "piss off" people. They are still working.


The 4 people may be for comity?


----------



## Glengineer

PE_PE said:


> They said no last week but who knows lets wait for them to open the chat


For the love of all things sacred...let’s not hound their chat.  They’re going to say the same thing, until the results are actually released.

We’re supposedly professionals.  Making immature jokes behind closed doors (or in a forum) is perfectly acceptable, but continually hounding the testing agency that has no control over when state boards approve results is college level stuff.


----------



## ashmur90

Well said.


----------



## PE_PE

I think it will be out today


----------



## PE_PE

She didn't say no


----------



## EI_EI_OH

PE_PE said:


> View attachment 13042
> I think it will be out today


Thanks for bombarding the chat before Keshia even got a sip of her morning coffee.


----------



## PE_PE

They put us under all this pressure for no reason.


----------



## enrique_nola

PE_PE said:


> She didn't say no


----------



## EngrPaper

PE_PE said:


> They put us under all this pressure for no reason.


What pressure are they putting us under?  None.  They are just doing their job under the time limits prescribed.  We can joke all we want about guessing the timeline and release dates, but NCEES hasn't been putting us to the rack or even delayed a thing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EngrPaper said:


> What pressure are they putting us under?  None.  They are just doing their job under the time limits prescribed.  We can joke all we want about guessing the timeline and release dates, but NCEES hasn't been putting us to the rack or even delayed a thing.


This. Plus if you didn't know about this forum, you wouldn't have the historical data showing the early release so you'd be stuck with the 8-10 week timeframe. Which is exactly how I've sat thru half of my attempts of this exam.


----------



## PE_PE

My point is give us when the results will be released without time frames.


----------



## enrique_nola

NCEES live chat employees have infiltrated the board


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PE_PE said:


> My point is give us when the results will be released without time frames.


wut

I've read that 3 times and it doesn't make sense...


----------



## eeMark PE

PE_PE said:


> They put us under all this pressure for no reason.


It’s the terror of knowing results are posting at last, watching some good friends scream, “let me pass!”


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

PE_PE said:


> My point is give us when the results will be released without time frames.


They have to wait in the states to give the ok to release the results. I am not sure how many of you work with governments, but they like to take their sweet time!


----------



## PhilDelph

PE_PE said:


> View attachment 13042
> I think it will be out today


Chilllll out... what response were you honestly expecting? 

“Oh hey, yeah I know our policy is to say the whole 8-10 weeks thing... but the way you asked, oh man... imma tell you the truth”


----------



## PhilDelph

PE_PE said:


> My point is give us when the results will be released without time frames.


This makes zero sense....


----------



## ATDoel

PE_PE said:


> View attachment 13042
> I think it will be out today


I like how people think a customer service rep has insider knowledge on when the results will be released..... It's a big company, it's not like she's the one grading them or that she sits next to the person that is.


----------



## PhilDelph

PE_PE said:


> They put us under all this pressure for no reason.


What are you talking about. They have a process, the process takes time, when they process is complete they release the results. All that pressure you feel comes from yourself.


----------



## ashmur90

Well my therapist just talked me down from the ledge lol I feel a bit better now.


----------



## EI_EI_OH

ashmur90 said:


> Well my therapist just talked me down from the ledge lol I feel a bit better now.


So you're saying a spot on the ledge has just opened up?

DIBS!


----------



## Wreckem

I had a dream that my result was a green "failed"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PhilDelph said:


> What are you talking about. They have a process, the process takes time, when they process is complete they release the results. All that pressure you feel comes from yourself.


So much this.

I wanna know the results but I totally didn't feel this much anxiety over waiting before I knew about the boards and the historical data. And now I've worked myself into a bit of a tizzy


----------



## ashmur90

EI_EI_OH said:


> So you're saying a spot on the ledge has just opened up?
> 
> DIBS!


You can have it. I'll drown my sorrows in ice cream if the result is not how I like it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ashmur90 said:


> You can have it. I'll drown my sorrows in ice cream if the result is not how I like it.


I'm going for the heavy stuff. Gelato.


----------



## ashmur90

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm going for the heavy stuff. Gelato.


I've got some cookie cake blue bell ice cream with my name on it.


----------



## Baconator.

NCBELS Calendar. Sorry folks its not going to be this week. They have all have a meeting in DC. Results will be posted after.


----------



## DuckC37

LyceeFruit said:


> So much this.
> 
> I wanna know the results but I totally didn't feel this much anxiety over waiting before I knew about the boards and the historical data. And now I've worked myself into a bit of a tizzy


I was completely fine and only having a minor once a week freakout until my dad texted me asking how I did last week. Then I discovered this forum and, well, it's become a staple in my morning login routine for a week now.


----------



## enrique_nola

iceman PE said:


> NCBELS Calendar. Sorry folks its not going to be this week. They have all have a meeting in DC. Results will be posted after.
> 
> View attachment 13043


Well I guess thats that.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Wreckem said:


> I had a dream that my result was a green "failed"


I had a similar one on Saturday.  Check back a page or two lol


----------



## daydreambeliever

iceman PE said:


> NCBELS Calendar. Sorry folks its not going to be this week. They have all have a meeting in DC. Results will be posted after.
> 
> View attachment 13043


NOPE...not going to accept that. This just means they'll release before the 16th. I think we'll get the results by tomorrow.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

enrique_nola said:


> Well I guess thats that.


Not necessarily


----------



## ME_VT_PE

daydreambeliever said:


> NOPE...not going to accept that. This just means they'll release before the 16th. I think we'll get the results by tomorrow.


better believe it


----------



## Matt Skillet

ME_VT_PE said:


> better believe it


Believe what?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Matt Skillet said:


> Believe what?


NO RESULTS THIS WEEK


----------



## Matt Skillet

ME_VT_PE said:


> NO RESULTS THIS WEEK


I hope this is a cruel joke you are playing.


----------



## Tres Amigos

DuckC37 said:


> I was completely fine and only having a minor once a week freakout until my dad texted me asking how I did last week. Then I discovered this forum and, well, it's become a staple in my morning login routine for a week now.


haha make sure you know what project number your charging this time to. You can find it a few pages back.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Matt Skillet said:


> I hope this is a cruel joke you are playing.


If you guys want results, talk to @Baconator


----------



## enrique_nola

SO, since its safe to say that the results aren't coming out this week, what are y'all gonna do with all your free time now that you don't have to worry about it?


----------



## CivilPE4ME

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) I'm glad that we have representation from SD this session. Welcome!
> 
> 2) That refers to examinees for the October exam, CBTs, and maybe some really early ones for next April. Routine business.
> 
> 3) I've never seen a board actually list candidate names in the agenda or minutes, but I guess that's how SD does things?
> 
> 4) tl;dr nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> They don't post until all of the April exams are graded, QA'd, approved, etc etc. This process is more detailed, complicated, and longer than people assume. There is a lot of responsibility and liability to ensure everything is done appropriately.
> 
> No, they aren't doing it to "pressure" people, or "piss off" people. They are still working.


Thank you. I ended up taking that post down because I finally realized it didn't pertain to test takers, it was future test takers. But I am happy to see you reinforced what I was thinking.  Hoping for some results soon. The wait is awful!

And I agree. The P in PE is professional. Act like one and leave NCEES alone.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

iceman PE said:


> NCBELS Calendar. Sorry folks its not going to be this week. They have all have a meeting in DC. Results will be posted after.
> 
> View attachment 13043


i REFUSE TO BELIEVE THAT WE WON'T GET IT THIS WEEK.


----------



## Wreckem

Don't worry, RBHeadge will swat down this calendar logic soon enough


----------



## Tres Amigos

iceman PE said:


> NCBELS Calendar. Sorry folks its not going to be this week. They have all have a meeting in DC. Results will be posted after.
> 
> View attachment 13043


The May 16-18 meeting is to congratulate and pat each other on the back on the fabulous job they did releasing the scores on the 15th! Duh!


----------



## QED

Does anybody know if there has ever been a Monday release?


----------



## Wreckem

fyrfytr310 said:


> I had a similar one on Saturday.  Check back a page or two lol


Hopefully the madness stops after we get our results either pass or fail!


----------



## Atf TX

enrique_nola said:


>


which movie/show is this from?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Let's see if today is the day!


I'm *still* reading all of your posts in Arya's voice.

The answer to your question:








Glengineer said:


> For the love of all things sacred...let’s not hound their chat.  They’re going to say the same thing, until the results are actually released.
> 
> We’re supposedly professionals.  Making immature jokes behind closed doors (or in a forum) is perfectly acceptable, but continually hounding the testing agency that has no control over when state boards approve results is college level stuff.


lusone:



EngrPaper said:


> What pressure are they putting us under?  None.  They are just doing their job under the time limits prescribed.  We can joke all we want about guessing the timeline and release dates, but NCEES hasn't been putting us to the rack or even delayed a thing.


lusone:



LyceeFruit said:


> This. Plus if you didn't know about this forum, you wouldn't have the historical data showing the early release so you'd be stuck with the 8-10 week timeframe. Which is exactly how I've sat thru half of my attempts of this exam.


lusone:

and if it weren't here, it'd be another online forum somewhere



Kevo_303 said:


> They have to wait in the states to give the ok to release the results. I am not sure how many of you work with governments, but they like to take their sweet time!


Nearly all states, with only a few notable exceptions, now approve NCEES to release the results to the examinees immediately-hours after being notified by NCEES that the results are ready.

For general knowledge: NCEES is not a government agency. They are a non-profit and they have a lot of responsibility and liability to get things done appropriately the first time. This statement is not meant to spur debate about "non-profit".



iceman PE said:


> NCBELS Calendar. Sorry folks its not going to be this week. They have all have a meeting in DC. Results will be posted after.
> 
> View attachment 13043


Ohh, good catch!

So good news:


This wouldn't effect the release of results to the country at large.

The results have been released during a regional meeting in the past.

most states at that regional meeting still released on day 1

the neutral news:


Many state boards have limited full time staff, and it's possible that that indivdual(s) may be at the meeting, so they may/may not be able to respond to email quickly

the bad news:


a few of the states present at the aforementioned regional meeting did see a slight delay in the release of their results: half a day-couple days





Tres Amigos said:


> haha make sure you know what project number your charging this time to. You can find it a few pages back.


To save you all the trouble: 8675309



Wreckem said:


> Don't worry, RBHeadge will swat down this calendar logic soon enough


you rang?


----------



## chaserB_PE

If we don't get the results this week, this thread my surpass the SPAM THREAD.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

QED said:


> Does anybody know if there has ever been a Monday release?


Yes. Initial releases have happened on any business day.



Wreckem said:


> Hopefully the madness stops after we get our results either pass or fail!










Atf TX said:


> which movie/show is this from?


I think it's _The Wire_.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chaserB said:


> If we don't get the results this week, this thread my surpass the SPAM THREAD.


If we don't get the results this week, it's because the spam thread hasn't hit 15k.

Get to work people.


----------



## Scorpion

RBHeadge PE said:


> the bad news:
> 
> 
> a few of the states present at the aforementioned regional meeting did see a slight delay in the release of their results: half a day-couple days


^^^^PA right?


----------



## PE_PE

Where does it say that NCEES has to notify or get the approval of all state boards before releasing the results? I think they have permission to release the results when they "think" it is appropriate for most states, exceptions for few states.


----------



## NYCBruin

CivilPE4ME said:


> Thank you. I ended up taking that post down because I finally realized it didn't pertain to test takers, it was future test takers. But I am happy to see you reinforced what I was thinking.  Hoping for some results soon. The wait is awful!
> 
> And I agree. The P in PE is professional. Act like one and leave NCEES alone.


bro no need to be this condescending


----------



## Glengineer

Saimani said:


> ^^^^PA right?


Nah....we're normally out about 2.5 months after initial release.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Saimani said:


> ^^^^PA right?


Alaska and few other western states.



PE_PE said:


> Where does it say that NCEES has to notify or get the approval of all state boards before releasing the results? I think they have permission to release the results when they "think" it is appropriate for most states, exceptions for few states.


lol, this is a joke post right?


----------



## PhilDelph

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alaska and few other western states.
> 
> lol, this is a joke post right?


Everything PE_PE posts is a joke... this is why the exam and experience should not be the only criteria for the PE


----------



## enrique_nola

PhilDelph said:


> Everything PE_PE posts is a joke... this is why the exam and experience should not be the only criteria for the PE


----------



## PE_PE

I really don't know. Just thinking, NCEES has permission from most states to release the results on their behalf. This is how I read: "

Typically, NCEES releases results to licensing boards 8–10 weeks after the exam date. How and when examinees receive their results varies by state. *Some boards use NCEES Exam Administration Services to release the results directly to examinees*; some release them through another testing service such as PCS; and other boards release the results themselves. In addition, some state boards must validate the results at a board meeting before they can release them to examinees.


----------



## Manimani

Results are out this week. It's day 38. Nothing been longer than 42 in last 5 years for majority states.


----------



## Glengineer

PE_PE said:


> Where does it say that NCEES has to notify or get the approval of all state boards before releasing the results? I think they have permission to release the results when they "think" it is appropriate for most states, exceptions for few states.





From the Examinee Guide.


----------



## PE_PE

enrique_nola said:


>


If you know the exact answer, please let us know.


----------



## PE_PE

Glengineer said:


> View attachment 13044
> 
> 
> From the Examinee Guide.




Exactly. Looking at the release dates of previous exams, most states release at the same time. My thinking is, NCEES has already got approval from these states to release once NCEES feels it is okay to release. Other states don't permit that. Just thinking out of the box.


----------



## PhilDelph

PE_PE said:


> If you know the exact answer, please let us know.


This person CAN'T be serious...


----------



## daydreambeliever

I guess most everyone is behaving today. Every time I have F5'd my dashboard the chat option has been available


----------



## PE_PE

Just can't imagine NCEES is sending 50 emails, + international now, and waiting for 50 responses. They already have the permission long time ago to release when it is ready.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mauve is not a compliment... You shouldn't be trolling YOURSELVES like this.


----------



## ashmur90

That texas results thread damn near gave me a heart attack.


----------



## PhilDelph

PE_PE said:


> Just can't imagine NCEES is sending 50 emails, + international now, and waiting for 50 responses. They already have the permission long time ago to release when it is ready.


50+ emails?!!?? Who could ever imagine so many??  That would clog the inter-tubes for sure!


----------



## EngMES

LyceeFruit said:


> This. Plus if you didn't know about this forum, you wouldn't have the historical data showing the early release so you'd be stuck with the 8-10 week timeframe. Which is exactly how I've sat thru half of my attempts of this exam.


True!! Feel bad though for getting a friend of mine starting to stress after he expected results to be 8-10 weeks, but told him historically it's been earlier than that!  :dunno:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> View attachment 13045
> 
> 
> Mauve is not a compliment... You shouldn't be trolling YOURSELVES like this.


I enjoy being the only light green state LOL


----------



## Glengineer

RBHeadge PE said:


> View attachment 13045
> 
> 
> Mauve is not a compliment... You shouldn't be trolling YOURSELVES like this.


100% accurate for PA.  Thanks RB!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I enjoy being the only light green state LOL


Yeah, that was for you. And it's because you, being the only rep from your state, appears to be the only state 100% calm. Take it as a compliment.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, that was for you. And it's because you, being the only rep from your state, appears to be the only state 100% calm. Take it as a compliment.


6th time is a charm right? RIGHT?!  lol


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

I'm from Alabama and I am patiently waiting... I have not once pestered the NCEES chat nor posted a results thread. *crosses arms* hmph


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> I'm from Alabama and I am patiently waiting... I have not once pestered the NCEES chat nor posted a results thread. *crosses arms* hmph


Some of your compatriots aren't as patient LOL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PE_PE said:


> Just can't imagine NCEES is sending 50 emails, + international now, and waiting for 50 responses. They already have the permission long time ago to release when it is ready.


It could be 1 email.

BCC friend.


----------



## chaserB_PE

As a liaison for Georgia, we want to be a prepared state and start a thread... Not an impatient state and spread chaos.


----------



## Oakleycm

Haven't received your exam results from NCEES?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I enjoy being the only light green state LOL


As a Norwich alum I'll say that VT deserves to be the only green state. As a current Wisconsin resident I can say that I'm hated because I tell everyone VT cheese is way better than the crap we make. As a Maryland resident for the first 32 years of my life I can say that residents of either state NEVER have the right to complain about traffic.


----------



## PE_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It could be 1 email.
> 
> BCC friend.


Still think they have permission to release from most states.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> As a Norwich alum I'll say that VT deserves to be the only green state. As a current Wisconsin resident I can say that I'm hated because I tell everyone VT cheese is way better than the crap we make. As a Maryland resident for the first 32 years of my life I can say that residents of either state NEVER have the right to complain about traffic.


Norwich alum here too, partially why I'm taking it in VT LOL. Home court advantage come test day


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> As a Norwich alum I'll say that VT deserves to be the only green state. As a current Wisconsin resident I can say that I'm hated because I tell everyone VT cheese is way better than the crap we make. As a Maryland resident for the first 32 years of my life I can say that residents of either state NEVER have the right to complain about traffic.


Wisconsin complains about traffic? What are they expecting an empty Chinese highway?


----------



## Civilusa29

Guys, please see the response from Keshia below.


----------



## PhilDelph

PE_PE said:


> Still think they have permission to release from most states.


How would you know that?  You don't.  Even if they did, how would that help you?  It wouldn't. The results will come out when they come out... you're not going to have som "AH HA!" moment and figure out your results early.


----------



## Tres Amigos

RBHeadge PE said:


> View attachment 13045
> 
> 
> Mauve is not a compliment... You shouldn't be trolling YOURSELVES like this.


hahahahaha what's the next level after purple? 

Posting fake results?


----------



## eNgINeER93_PE

Civilusa29 said:


> Guys, please see the response from Keshia below.
> 
> View attachment 13047


At least this is confirming what we've all been saying. Sometime this week.


----------



## EngMES

Civilusa29 said:


> Guys, please see the response from Keshia below.
> 
> View attachment 13047


Interesting!!  :dunno:


----------



## Civilusa29

EngMES said:


> Interesting!!  :dunno:


Yeah, this is definitely not a general response and I think it will be soon


----------



## Matt Skillet

eNgINeEr_93 said:


> At least this is confirming what we've all been ﻿saying. Sometime this week.


Please tell me this is real!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Civilusa29 said:


> Guys, please see the response from Keshia below.
> 
> View attachment 13047


Well that's a first....



Tres Amigos said:


> hahahahaha what's the next level after purple?
> 
> Posting fake results?


purple is fake results (threads).


----------



## Civilusa29

Matt Skillet said:


> Please tell me this is real!


I am just like everyone else waiting for the results and this is a genuine chat !!


----------



## Tres Amigos

Civilusa29 said:


> Guys, please see the response from Keshia below.
> 
> View attachment 13047


Once they get released to the state boards, they will be released to us that day, unless your PA lol 

That's about the same response we got back from the live chat last October right before releasing


----------



## fyrfytr310

Civilusa29 said:


> Guys, please see the response from Keshia below.
> 
> View attachment 13047


***Trying to figure out is this is real or if we have a photoshop master level 7 in our midst***


----------



## RBHeadge PE

has anyone compared the layout of the dashboard today to the dashboard last week?


----------



## NikR_PE

after that screencap. I think the chat function will again be bombarded and will be suspended for a bit.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PhilDelph said:


> How would you know that?  You don't.  Even if they did, how would that help you?  It wouldn't. The results will come out when they come out... you're not going to have som "AH HA!" moment and figure out your results early.


I would stop engaging, it's an exercise is futility.


----------



## daydreambeliever

RBHeadge PE said:


> has anyone compared the layout of the dashboard today to the dashboard last week?


Everything is still the same on my dashboard.


----------



## Civilusa29

fyrfytr310 said:


> ***Trying to figure out is this is real or if we have a photoshop master level 7 in our midst***


I have no intention to fool anyone and it is genuine. I was really surprised to see this response and shared with you all.


----------



## Matt Skillet

LyceeFruit said:


> I would stop engaging, it's an exercise is futility.


What do you mean? Futile just turned fruitful.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR said:


> Wisconsin complains about traffic? What are they expecting an empty Chinese highway?


There are a handful of "urban" areas. I find myself irate at traffic frequently because my normal way home involves turn left from a 2 lane city road into another 2 lane city road and I often have to wait 2-3 minutes for a clearing to pull out. Visiting Baltimore and DC suburbs I'm reminded that such a turn would take an hour or more in many places. 

But yes, they are so used to a highway being clear and exceeding the speed limit that when there is road construction (my industry) and traffic merges to 1 lane going 55 or less there is holy hell to pay with the citizens. In all reality traffic is not bad, ever. Even Milwaukee and Madison have very little to complain about. I really like driving in and around Minneapolis/St. Paul- combined they are Baltimore sized but with Midwest courtesy. I've never had a problem merging into a lane in rush hour. Unlike 70, 270, 695, 495, 295, 95, etc. in Maryland where if I can see your headlight in my side-view mirror that's all the room I'm going to get to merge.


----------



## enrique_nola

LyceeFruit said:


> I would stop engaging, it's an exercise is futility.


LyceeFruit the type of person to get to a stop sign first and signal the other person to go.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

daydreambeliever said:


> Everything is still the same on my dashboard.


then I wouldn't get my hopes up for today.


----------



## daydreambeliever

RBHeadge PE said:


> View attachment 13045


You might need to add a magenta or neon orange, something super annoying. NC over here and is about to lose her sh$t!!!!!! I'm freakin' out!!!!!


----------



## chaserB_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> then I wouldn't get my hopes up for today.﻿


----------



## ashmur90

What changes on the dashboard?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Matt Skillet said:


> What do you mean? Futile just turned fruitful.


not what I was getting at dude, don't worry about it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

enrique_nola said:


> LyceeFruit the type of person to get to a stop sign first and signal the other person to go.


She is not. I'm not that nice.


----------



## Matt Skillet

LyceeFruit said:


> not what I was getting at dude, don't worry about it.


Okay.


----------



## Tres Amigos

RBHeadge PE said:


> then I wouldn't get my hopes up for today.


Is something suppose to look different on our dashboard besides the obvious "results pending"?


----------



## fyrfytr310

RBHeadge PE said:


> then I wouldn't get my hopes up for today.






ashmur90 said:


> What changes on the dashboard?


Second the question.


----------



## chaserB_PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> Second the question.


The results......................(more drama dots).................


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> What changes on the dashboard?






Tres Amigos said:


> Is something suppose to look different on our dashboard besides the obvious "results pending"?






fyrfytr310 said:


> Second the question.


----------



## Manimani

Not today boys. Already 821 PST. Too late


----------



## daydreambeliever

Tres Amigos said:


> Is something suppose to look different on our dashboard besides the obvious "results pending"?﻿


I think sometimes right before they release the 'date taken' on your dashboard will go from 'April 05, 2019' to 'April 2019.' I'm not 100% positive on that though. Maybe @RBHeadge PE can confirm


----------



## RBHeadge PE

see two posts above


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

I could have sworn that my pass date for the FE was still visible but it is no longer visible on my dashboard...


----------



## Manimani

Anyone else think @RBHeadge PE secretly works for NCEES and knows exactly when results are being posted ?


----------



## Tres Amigos

Civilusa29 said:


> Guys, please see the response from Keshia below.
> 
> View attachment 13047




Lies!!


----------



## Civilusa29

Tres Amigos said:


> Lies!!
> 
> View attachment 13050
> 
> 
> View attachment 13048


As I mentioned earlier, I have no intention to fool anyone and the chat was genuine. I am at my office and do not have any kind of software to edit the chat.


----------



## Mirza




----------



## Atf TX

@RBHeadge PE Can we have the honor to add you on Linkedin?


----------



## Civilusa29

Mirza said:


> View attachment 13051


Glad you had a similar response


----------



## kimberlite PE

Mirza said:


> View attachment 13051


I think Keshia needs a trophy. Or a vacation, or raise, or something.


----------



## Atf TX

Manimani said:


> Anyone else think @RBHeadge PE secretly works for NCEES and knows exactly when results are being posted ?


Plot Twist: RB is actually Justin Stine. JK.


----------



## ashmur90

Keshia and Ashlei need a beach getaway next week. With unlimited drinks.


----------



## Ninjaneer13

Atf TX said:


> @RBHeadge PE Can we have the honor to add you on Linkedin?


My dyslexia made me read "horror" rather than "honor". I had to read your post about 5 times before I realized it! HAHA!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Atf TX said:


> @RBHeadge PE Can we have the honor to add you on Linkedin?


I'm not on Linkedin, and I have no intention of joining.



Atf TX said:


> Plot Twist: RB is actually Justin Stine. JK.
> 
> View attachment 13052


lol, no


----------



## Tres Amigos

Ok my girl Ashlei aint coming through for us over here, but i'm liking this Keshia Weston chick! She do need a raise and promotion!


----------



## Tres Amigos

ashmur90 said:


> Keshia and Ashlei need a beach getaway next week. With unlimited drinks.


Keshia does, but Ahslei is holding on us


----------



## alEE

Alabama has just released results


----------



## alEE

Alabama PE results are out


----------



## ashmur90

alEE said:


> Alabama PE results are out


You serious? Not sure if troll or not.


----------



## Glengineer

Atf TX said:


> Plot Twist: RB is actually Justin Stine. JK.


That would be a M.  Night Shyamalan level plot twist!


----------



## cvanwy02

ashmur90 said:


> You serious? Not sure if troll or not.


2 post results troll!


----------



## ashmur90

cvanwy02 said:


> 2 post results troll!


Ha! Probably. Must. Keep. Calm.


----------



## DuckC37

MD is out!


----------



## alEE

this is for real


----------



## EngrPaper




----------



## Glengineer

EngrPaper said:


> View attachment 13053


Congrats!


----------



## savp

Maryland is out, it's not a joke! 11:52AM


----------



## Ranger1316

ashmur90 said:


> You serious? Not sure if troll or not.


Still waiting on SC via Florida lol


----------



## ashmur90

Oh good god, I am going to throw up.


----------



## kimberlite PE

Ok now my heart is going about a billion miles an hour.. there's a special place in hell for trolls at this late hour...


----------



## Matt Skillet

Glengineer said:


> Congrats!


Is this real? I was born with a weak heart. Someone please tell me or I could die. Does anyone value human life?


----------



## Glengineer

ashmur90 said:


> Oh good god, I am going to throw up.


Right there with you....and I know PA is always at the back of the release pack!


----------



## kimberlite PE

I'm too scared to hit refresh!!!


----------



## alEE

EngrPaper said:


> View attachment 13053


congrats


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Calm before storm...


----------



## Oakleycm

Alabama results are out


----------



## ashmur90

Glengineer said:


> Right there with you....and I know PA is always at the back of the release pack!


I'm supposed to eat lunch in 30 mins. This isn't going to happen I don't think.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Can we see some additonal screengrabs for AL and MD? Or others please.

Everyone stay calm.


----------



## Ranger1316




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Manimani said:


> Not today boys. Already 821 PST. Too late


Ive gotten notification at 133pm EST so not too late.


----------



## Matt Skillet

May God smight anyone who trolls at this hour!


----------



## kimberlite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can we see some additonal screengrabs for AL and MD? Or others please.
> 
> Everyone stay calm.


This feels like Dante's Inferno and RBHeadge is Pierce Brosnan telling everyone to remain calm while the volcano is about to rain hellfire... LOL


----------



## Oakleycm

Alabama results are out


----------



## Matt Skillet

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can we see some additonal screengrabs for AL and MD? Or others please.
> 
> Everyone stay calm.


Please save us Justin or Pierce Brosnan, or whoever you are.

Is it real?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

okay, it's starting to feel real. I really didn't expect it today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Give me a few minutes to get my shit in order


----------



## EI_EI_OH

What is my heart doing? I may not make it...........


----------



## Ranger1316

Oakleycm said:


> Alabama results are out
> 
> View attachment 13054


It does feel more real since you didn't use the clipping tool


----------



## ashmur90

get to working on that map, @RBHeadge PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EI_EI_OH said:


> What is my heart doing? I may not make it...........


SAME


----------



## fyrfytr310

*hyperventilating*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

VERMONT IS NOW GREEN WITH ANXIETY


----------



## Oakleycm

Lol Alabama is definitely real. I have a coworker that passed as well.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> VERMONT IS NOW GREEN WITH ANXIETY


or envy


----------



## Ranger1316

Kicking myself for taking the exam in Columbia instead of Birmingham lol. Basically same distance


----------



## drewwu

Illinois with my heartbeat skipping...


----------



## Matt Skillet

LyceeFruit said:


> VERMONT IS NOW GREEN WITH ANXIETY


Texas has transcended the color hierarchy. The emotions are too spiritual to express in colors.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

I’m very calm for some reason. Anticlimactic...I’ve resigned myself to my fate.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> get to working on that map, @RBHeadge PE


I was thinking tomorrow. I can only crash things so fast....


----------



## EI_EI_OH

Too many passes in this thread. I'll be sure to bring home the big fail and even it back out.


----------



## ImaPE

Maryland is out



RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't hold your breath. The earliest has been 34 days.
> 
> I guarantee you that MnSPE doesn't have any inside information. They probably just picked a day about six weeks after the exam.


----------



## Tres Amigos

I wont believe it until i see a "fail". 

Notice how everyone just posts the "pass".

Until someone posts that they fail, it's all a scam lol


----------



## aaclites

I like that the first 3 posted screenshots all had the exact same timestamp, reception and battery life remaining on their phones... what a coincidence!


----------



## Matt Skillet

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> I’m very calm for some reason. Anticlimactic...I’ve resigned myself to my fate.


I would see a shrink to be tested for psychopathy.


----------



## StructuralCat

Should now be able to ask NCEES via their chat. If it is real, they could verify that they released and will no longer get the 8-10 week response.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> or envy


nope, definitely anxiety.


----------



## ATDoel

OMG I PASSED, HOLY CRAP!  I can get married this year now!  I can get a promotion now!  Better yet, I NEVER HAVE TO TAKE THIS STUPID TEST EVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!  

Good luck everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Tres Amigos

StructuralCat said:


> Should now be able to ask NCEES via their chat. If it is real, they could verify that they released and will no longer get the 8-10 week response.


screenshot their response


----------



## ashmur90

Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if I get the big ol' fail.


----------



## engineerme1

nyeit said:


> Oh no, I am now doubting myself.  Thinking back to the questions, I think I got at least 5 wrong answers.  And one of them was easy too now that I think about it more.


----------



## Tres Amigos

Live Chat is down again guess too many of us are frieking out and bombarding them lol


----------



## Atf TX




----------



## engineerme1

Just got my result in MD. Passsss!!


----------



## EI_EI_OH

Atf TX said:


> View attachment 13060


This is the meme I've been waiting for!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoomzoom88

has anyone from texas gotten their results?


----------



## ashmur90

zoomzoom88 said:


> has anyone from texas gotten their results?


Negative, ghost rider.


----------



## Matt Skillet

zoomzoom88 said:


> has anyone from texas gotten their results?


No, I'm still waiting


----------



## Matt Skillet

RBHeadge. What should we feel?

Are we 100% this is real?


----------



## kimberlite PE

Failed geotech with 47. Not posting screenshot cause, well.. just no.


----------



## Atf TX

zoomzoom88 said:


> has anyone from texas gotten their results?


I am just anxiously sitting at work.. not able to get anything done... took 4 times to type this line..


----------



## Matt Skillet

kimberlite said:


> Failed geotech with 47. Not posting screenshot cause, well.. just no.


So sorry man 

Next time you'll be better prepared.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Matt Skillet said:


> RBHeadge. What should we feel?
> 
> Are we 100% this is real?


I'm treating this as legit


----------



## fishbone

WOW. This post is getting hot!


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

RB has started the results map already. Seems pretty real. If not, damn anyone who does our guy in like that.


----------



## Lizmutt

Oregon is still in the dark. You all got me hitting f9 like crazy.


----------



## ATDoel

100% real guys!  aaahhhhhhhhhh my hands are numb


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Lizmutt said:


> Oregon is still in the dark. You all got me hitting f9 like crazy.


try f5!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Lizmutt said:


> Oregon is still in the dark. You all got me hitting f9 like crazy.


F5 works better


----------



## Matt Skillet

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> RB has started the results map already. Seems pretty real. If not, damn anyone who does our guy in like that.


Damn them to hell!


----------



## ashmur90

I am too scared to look at my email tab every time I get a new email.


----------



## WickedYetCivil

I sure hope MO releases today!


----------



## Matt Skillet

No blood flow to hands.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My being hurts. I CANT TAKE  THIS


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've got Alabama (war eagle!) and Maryland (crabs, flags, traffic, and no fitbits). Anyone else?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got Alabama (war eagle!) and Maryland (crabs, flags, traffic, and no fitbits). Anyone else?


I think Wisconsin? 

EDIT: I WAS WRONG&lt; SORRY


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got Alabama (war eagle!) and Maryland (crabs, flags, traffic, and no fitbits). Anyone else?


Thank you for not saying Roll Tide!


----------



## Matt Skillet

Do they go alphabetical?


----------



## Lizmutt

RBHeadge PE said:


> F5 works better


Ok...yep walked into that one...f9 is the short cut to update in P6 scheduling.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Matt Skillet said:


> Do they go alphabetical?


Thankfully no!


----------



## kimberlite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got Alabama (war eagle!) and Maryland (crabs, flags, traffic, and no fitbits). Anyone else?


Wyoming. All 1.3 people over here.


----------



## Frustrated Engineer

Matt Skillet said:


> Do they go alphabetical?


If they do then they forgot about a lot of states between Alabama and Maryland


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think Wisconsin?


It's not in their thread. Another post I missed?



hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Thank you for not saying Roll Tide!


All of my AL friends went to Auburn, so I know where I stand.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

kimberlite said:


> Wyoming. All 1.3 people over here.


That's the one I meant


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's not in their thread. Another post I missed?
> 
> All of my AL friends went to Auburn, so I know where I stand.


I confused Wyoming and Wisconsin.

IM SO ANXIOUS, NOT CALM ANYMORE. still not starting the VT thread tho


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

It's real.


----------



## CivilPE4ME

where can I find this map?  Thank you.


----------



## numan

CALM DOWN!!!

EVERYBODY STAY F....... CALM DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbjorklund

I was feeling anxious, and then i realized MN doesn't usually release on the first day anyway. See ya tomorrow


----------



## Manimani

Seems like only mechanical is out ?

No civil?


----------



## Matt Skillet

Texas is always a first-day state, yeah?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

cbjorklund said:


> I was feeling anxious, and then i realized MN doesn't usually release on the first day anyway. See ya tomorrow


VT has been all over the map so I get to be a ball of anxiety.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> where can I find this map?  Thank you.


----------



## ihave2PE

There goes my workday


----------



## ATDoel

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got Alabama (war eagle!) and Maryland (crabs, flags, traffic, and no fitbits). Anyone else?


I think you meant.... Go Blazers!


----------



## friedmont

Maine is out

View attachment 13055


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> View attachment 13061
> 
> 
> It's real.


yep



Matt Skillet said:


> Texas is always a first-day state, yeah?


Day 1 or Day 2. Usually day 1, but later in the day.



ATDoel said:


> I think you meant.... Go Blazers!


I don't get this reference.


----------



## Matt Skillet

How do states normally come? Piecemeal, groups? Does it span all day?


----------



## aaclites

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Thank you for not saying Roll Tide!


This is an engineering forum... :rotflmao:


----------



## Matt Skillet

RBHeadge PE said:


> yep
> 
> Day 1 or Day 2. Usually day 1, but later in the day.
> 
> I don't get this reference.


Thanks. Please God day 1. My company cannot afford this!


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Just called my state board (NY). They told me they received the results but don’t give them out over the phone and that I’d have to contact NCEES.


----------



## fyrfytr310

When does CA typically release relative to 1st day states?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aaclites said:


> This is an engineering forum... :rotflmao:


I'm a wramblin wreck from Georgia Tech and a helluva an engineer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Matt Skillet said:


> How do states normally come? Piecemeal, groups? Does it span all day?


yes


----------



## cvanwy02

Matt Skillet said:


> Thanks. Please God day 1. My company cannot afford this!


Your results will come out next year for all the trolling!


----------



## ATDoel

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't get this reference.


UAB = The Blazers, third largest campus by enrollment in Alabama, my Alma mater


----------



## Matt Skillet

cvanwy02 said:


> Your results will come out next year for all the trolling!


What trolling? I would never troll this.


----------



## EngrPaper

ATDoel said:


> UAB = The Blazers, third largest campus by enrollment in Alabama, my Alma mater


Shhhh its okay.  No one knows about UAB.  Congrats on the pass.  That means we were, at some point in time, in the same room together.  Weird internet relationships.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm actually surprised that we have a relative lull right now.... I was expecting a small avalanche over the next hour


----------



## Tres Amigos

Dont forget to fill out the other threads in the April 2019 topic.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Just called my state board (NY). They told me they received the results but don’t give them out over the phone and that I’d have to contact NCEES.


And this is abnormal because when I called last week they actually looked up my name and said results are pending.


----------



## engineerme1




----------



## Matt Skillet

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm actually surprised that we have a relative lull right now.... I was expecting a small avalanche over the next hour


You think the sorry sonofaguns are taking a lunch break? I would have bought them lunch to keep up the work.


----------



## Mint93

fyrfytr310 said:


> When does CA typically release relative to 1st day states?


I have the same question


----------



## ATDoel

EngrPaper said:


> Shhhh its okay.  No one knows about UAB.  Congrats on the pass.  That means we were, at some point in time, in the same room together.  Weird internet relationships.


you don't remember me.... but I remember you.....

Ok not really, there were a ton of people in that room lol


----------



## chaserB_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm a wramblin ﻿wreck from Georgia Tech and a helluva an engineer.


THWG


----------



## ME_VT_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I confused Wyoming and Wisconsin.
> 
> IM SO ANXIOUS, NOT CALM ANYMORE. still not starting the VT thread tho


Vermont always comes a few days late


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Matt Skillet said:


> You think the sorry sonofaguns are taking a lunch break?


Seems reasonable. That just means that the next wave will be big.


----------



## EngrPaper

ATDoel said:


> you don't remember me.... but I remember you.....
> 
> Ok not really, there were a ton of people in that room lol


Yeah the BJCC is a gigantic place.

You know what's really getting me though?  My FE says "Passed" but the PE says "Pass."  Put it in the same verb tense!


----------



## ashmur90

Coworker of mine found out results are coming out. Response? "Damnit!"


----------



## Matt Skillet

ashmur90 said:


> Coworker of mine found out results are coming out. Response? "Damnit!"


Are you refreshing x1 million?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EngrPaper said:


> You know what's really getting me though?  My FE says "Passed" but the PE says "Pass."  Put it in the same verb tense!


Take the wins however they come.


----------



## ashmur90

No, attempting to stay busy.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Okay, NCEES back to work. This is like your Super Bowl.


----------



## Tres Amigos

ashmur90 said:


> No, attempting to stay busy.


how did your coworker find out? 

I cant get myself to focus on anything work related lol how are you doing it?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> Vermont always comes a few days late


VT is in.


----------



## ashmur90

Tres Amigos said:


> how did your coworker find out?
> 
> I cant get myself to focus on anything work related lol how are you doing it?


I told her two states have released already.

And idk...I'm sure as day goes on I am shot.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> VT is in.


wow that's fast. you dont sound too excited


----------



## chaserB_PE

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> wow that's fast. you dont sound too excited


I'll be posting results for @RBHeadge PE for Vermont October 2019.


----------



## Ninjaneer13

My awesome husband is on his way to my office so that we can celebrate or mourn together since I'm headed out of town later this afternoon. Hopefully Tennessee's results will be available soon!

I wish everyone the best!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'll be posting results for @RBHeadge PE for Vermont October 2019.


going for round three?


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Any New Yorkers in the house?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> going for round three?


I think she's waiting until she gets home to check.


----------



## Civilusa29

Any Virginia folks?


----------



## ashmur90

RRHawk said:


> Just called NCEES. Told me Texas and California will be late by two days.


LATE BY TWO DAYS?! Aw hell my body can't handle this.


----------



## Matt Skillet

RRHawk said:


> Just called NCEES. Told me Texas and California will be late by two days.


All of your posts are trolls. Nice try.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ME_VT_PE said:


> going for round three?


7.


----------



## EI_EI_OH

States that are out...did you receive the notification email first or were you just F5ing away on the NCEES page?


----------



## invu

Alabama April 19 is out at 11:00 am


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EI_EI_OH said:


> States that are out...did you receive the notification email first or were you just F5ing away on the NCEES page?


email


----------



## fyrfytr310

RRHawk said:


> Just called NCEES. Told me Texas and California will be late by two days.


You have to be kidding me.....


----------



## ATDoel

EI_EI_OH said:


> States that are out...did you receive the notification email first or were you just F5ing away on the NCEES page?


email sent at 10:33 am, I didn't check until 10:50 am and the results were there


----------



## chaserB_PE

I just got an email stating NOTIFICATION, but it was from my dermatologist.


----------



## Mint93

RRHawk said:


> Just called NCEES. Told me Texas and California will be late by two days.


But Texas and Cali release on day 1 with other states


----------



## zoomzoom88

RRHawk said:


> Just called NCEES. Told me Texas and California will be late by two days.


I think this is a troll post, but if not its likely due to the crazy Texas weather last week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> You have to be kidding me.....


yes


----------



## TheLostChemE

fyrfytr310 said:


> You have to be kidding me.....


Isn't it up to the state board to decide when the results will be released...not the NCEES specifically?


----------



## Matt Skillet

zoomzoom88 said:


> I think this is a troll post, but if not its likely due to the crazy Texas weather last week.






Mint93 said:


> But Texas and Cali release on day 1 with other states






ashmur90 said:


> LATE BY TWO DAYS?! Aw hell my body can't handle this.


He's full of shit. Go look at his history. Every single post is nonsensical trolling.


----------



## EngrPaper

EI_EI_OH said:


> States that are out...did you receive the notification email first or were you just F5ing away on the NCEES page?


I was out at lunch with my family and got the email.  I logged in and made my wife tell me.


----------



## Matt Skillet

No new states in a while!


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Certain types of trolling should be curbed on non-spam-centric threads. My opinion.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Certain types of trolling should be curbed on non-spam-centric threads. My opinion.


Or the guillotine. Either way.


----------



## Ranger1316

It's after lunch for the eastern time zone folks so hoping for more to start rolling in...


----------



## zoomzoom88

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Certain types of trolling should be curbed on non-spam-centric threads. My opinion.


I agree. I took the bar exam and waiting for results in those forums was much  better. Ppl understood that nonsensical trolling on game day was not permitted.


----------



## PE_PE

NCEES chat representative said they are sent to the state. Should we contact the state board to see when it  will release it?


----------



## PhilDelph

PE_PE said:


> NCEES chat representative said they are sent to the state. Should we contact the state board to see when it  will release it?


I thought you said they don't need the states' permission?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PE_PE said:


> NCEES chat representative said they are sent to the state. Should we contact the state board to see when it  will release it?


No. Most states will release soon anyway. Best not to piss them off, or distract them with your calls and emails. That will only delay things


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

PE_PE said:


> NCEES chat representative said they are sent to the state. Should we contact the state board to see when it  will release it?


As per my discussion with NY State Board 'they don't release results' they only 'issue license.'


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

RBHeadge PE said:


> No. Most states will release soon anyway. Best not to piss them off, or distract them with your calls and emails. That will only delay things


In what form does the state release? Mail?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> In what form does the state release? Mail?


@JayKay0914


----------



## PE_PE

PhilDelph said:


> I thought you said they don't need the states' permission?


Every thing in this process is unknown. Maybe they just are saying that.


----------



## Matt Skillet

There haven't been any new states in awhile. Does my lunch theory hold water? Where is NCEES HQ? East Coast?


----------



## NikR_PE

Matt Skillet said:


> There haven't been any new states in awhile. Does my lunch theory hold water? Where is NCEES HQ? East Coast?


SC


----------



## Ranger1316

NikR said:


> SC


Waiting on results from there lol


----------



## Matt Skillet

Okay, cool. I guess it's their lunch. But what I don't get is the trickle. It's computerized.


----------



## orpheus2708

And I'm just sitting here hoping all of those PA releases super late comments are wrong


----------



## TheLostChemE

I don't think I will look at results at work...but I keep refreshing my e-mail because I want to know they are available to look at.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

orpheus2708 said:


> And I'm just sitting here hoping all of those PA releases super late comments are wrong


Why would I or anyone else troll about that?


----------



## ashmur90

TheLostChemE said:


> I don't think I will look at results at work...but I keep refreshing my e-mail because I want to know they are available to look at.


Same here.


----------



## NYBuzz12

LyceeFruit said:


> I'll be posting results for @RBHeadge PE for Vermont October 2019.


Sorry to hear that I probably failed as well


----------



## orpheus2708

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why would I or anyone else troll about that?


lol I don't know, weren't they day 1 the last few cycles?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

orpheus2708 said:


> lol I don't know, weren't they day 1 the last few cycles?


see October, 2014 Pennsylvania thread.


----------



## orpheus2708

orpheus2708 said:


> lol I don't know, weren't they day 1 the last few cycles?


Nope nvm, just looked. Only day 1 for 1/4 previous ones.


----------



## orpheus2708

RB you're breaking my heart! (by just stating the facts!)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

orpheus2708 said:


> RB you're breaking my heart! (by just stating the facts!)


I'm only here to help. I would never troll my home state.


----------



## scottandrews

Just got word from NCEES....by some miracle I passed!


----------



## Glengineer

orpheus2708 said:


> And I'm just sitting here hoping all of those PA releases super late comments are wrong


Me too buddy...me too.  Honestly, we were Day 2 last cycle....so there is hope.


----------



## fyrfytr310

My F5 key is going to be worn to a nub.


----------



## orpheus2708

Glengineer said:


> Me too buddy...me too.  Honestly, we were Day 2 last cycle....so there is hope.


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## NASATimp

I just had the following convo with Keshia. Exams are graded!
 

Keshia Weston1:19 pmHello [ME]. How may I help you?

[ME] Hi Keshia

I have a question, I took the PE exam in April, and I was just wondering, are results soon to be released, perhaps this week?

Keshia Weston Results are being released to state boards this week, when the state board gives NCEES the okay to post your results within your NCEES account you will receive an email notification

[ME] Thank you for that! Do you know which day the NCEES will release to the states?

Keshia Weston we do not know exactly when this will happen

[ME] I do appreciate the information. I guess the exams actually are graded then? Read

Keshia Weston Yes they are

[ME] Very good. All right, I appreciate it! I'm sure you have many folks asking the same things today.


----------



## fyrfytr310

NASATimp said:


> I just had the following convo with Keshia. Exams are graded!
> 
> 
> Keshia Weston1:19 pmHello [ME]. How may I help you?
> 
> [ME] Hi Keshia
> 
> I have a question, I took the PE exam in April, and I was just wondering, are results soon to be released, perhaps this week?
> 
> Keshia Weston Results are being released to state boards this week, when the state board gives NCEES the okay to post your results within your NCEES account you will receive an email notification
> 
> [ME] Thank you for that! Do you know which day the NCEES will release to the states?
> 
> Keshia Weston we do not know exactly when this will happen
> 
> [ME] I do appreciate the information. I guess the exams actually are graded then? Read
> 
> Keshia Weston Yes they are
> 
> [ME] Very good. All right, I appreciate it! I'm sure you have many folks asking the same things today.


The last 3 pages of this forum seem to support this as well.


----------



## Matt Skillet

NASATimp said:


> I just had the following convo with Keshia. Exams are graded!
> 
> 
> Keshia Weston1:19 pmHello [ME]. How may I help you?
> 
> [ME] Hi Keshia
> 
> I have a question, I took the PE exam in April, and I was just wondering, are results soon to be released, perhaps this week?
> 
> Keshia Weston Results are being released to state boards this week, when the state board gives NCEES the okay to post your results within your NCEES account you will receive an email notification
> 
> [ME] Thank you for that! Do you know which day the NCEES will release to the states?
> 
> Keshia Weston we do not know exactly when this will happen
> 
> [ME] I do appreciate the information. I guess the exams actually are graded then? Read
> 
> Keshia Weston Yes they are
> 
> [ME] Very good. All right, I appreciate it! I'm sure you have many folks asking the same things today.


You shoulda stopped here first.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Word is that Kesha got her intel from this thread...


----------



## JayKay PE

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> In what form does the state release? Mail?


@RBHeadge PE Thanks for the alert.

@Str. Entrepreneur NYS does not send notification of your passing.  They issue your license number via the op/online license lookup and you receive your actual license certifcation via mail 2-weeks following the update online.  meaning you have to feverishly check the online database for the issuing.  Just because results are released does not mean they will issue a license number quickly.  I passed in December/last round, and only received my actual license number/officially could call myself a PE in March this year.


----------



## hj630

Got my results just now for TN. Wonder what is the next step though. Anyone here in TN?


----------



## fyrfytr310

hj630 said:


> Got my results just now for TN. Wonder what is the next step though. Anyone here in TN?


Depends on your results....


----------



## EI_EI_OH

Ohio is out. 1:41pm


----------



## scottandrews

hj630 said:


> Got my results just now for TN. Wonder what is the next step though. Anyone here in TN?


I am in TN...sounded to me like I should wait until I get the physical letter, then pay $140 registration fee


----------



## Baconator.

hj630 said:


> Got my results just now for TN. Wonder what is the next step though. Anyone here in TN?


Drink a beer and say Yippee Ki-yay MF'er


----------



## hj630

fyrfytr310 said:


> Depends on your results....


Passed. I expected this since i taught undergrad heat transfer and thermo but am eager to get licensed


----------



## fyrfytr310

hj630 said:


> Passed. I expected this since i taught undergrad heat transfer and thermo but am eager to get licensed


Congratulations!  Bourbon, baby, bourbon.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

scottandrews said:


> I am in TN...sounded to me like I should wait until I get the physical letter, then pay $140 registration fee


At least you don't have to pay that obscene privlage tax annually anymore.


----------



## Mint93

I am tired of waiting and waiting for the CA results


----------



## Nashi

JayKay0914 said:


> @RBHeadge PE Thanks for the alert.
> 
> @Str. Entrepreneur NYS does not send notification of your passing.  They issue your license number via the op/online license lookup and you receive your actual license certifcation via mail 2-weeks following the update online.  meaning you have to feverishly check the online database for the issuing.  Just because results are released does not mean they will issue a license number quickly.  I passed in December/last round, and only received my actual license number/officially could call myself a PE in March this year.


@JayKay0914, you never received an email regarding your results?


----------



## Atf TX

teeeeeeeexaaaaaaaassssssssss please dont keep us waaaiting


----------



## hj630

scottandrews said:


> I am in TN...sounded to me like I should wait until I get the physical letter, then pay $140 registration fee


yeah it reads that way. Wonder if I can just print the result notice and send the 140. Dont want to wait for another week to get the letter and another week for them to receive it.


----------



## AB.C

Come on Utah!


----------



## Matt Skillet

Atf TX said:


> teeeeeeeexaaaaaaaassssssssss please dont keep us waaaiting


Please Texas!


----------



## ashmur90

Last April I received my results at 12:38. They're late. LOL


----------



## EI_EI_OH

Oh my! I passed! I don't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PE_PE

So we are waiting for a government employ to read the email and decide. Doesn't make since. It should be automated.


----------



## PhilDelph

PE_PE said:


> So we are waiting for a government employ to read the email and decide. Doesn't make since. It should be automated.


It makes perfect "since"


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

Maybe we can move APR 2019 into its rightful place now?


----------



## chaserB_PE

GA came out 4 days late at 2:37 PM in October.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Matt Skillet said:


> Please Texas!






ashmur90 said:


> Last April I received my results at 12:38. They're late. LOL


That little shit that was trolling us is pissing me off more and more.


----------



## scottandrews

EI_EI_OH said:


> Oh my! I passed! I don't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations!  I couldn't believe I passed either!


----------



## PE_PE

PhilDelph said:


> It makes perfect "since"


Then we should call the board and let them know " _You_'_ve Got Mail_ "


----------



## JayKay PE

Nashi said:


> @JayKay0914, you never received an email regarding your results?


I received an email from NCEES notifying me that I passed.  NYS did not send me an email notifying me of my license number being issued, only received my license certificate via snail mail.  Two different fruits.


----------



## Matt Skillet

JayKay0914 said:


> I received an email from NCEES notifying me that I passed.  NYS did not send me an email notifying me of my license number being issued.  Two different fruits.


So am I looking for email or green 'pass'?

(Texas)


----------



## Matt Skillet

Matt Skillet said:


> So am I looking for email or green 'pass'?
> 
> (Texas)


What's the order?


----------



## NYCBruin

New to the forum... Are those "pass" threads today for real or are they trolling?

I cant tell


----------



## EngrPaper

NYCBruin said:


> New to the forum... Are those "pass" threads today for real or are they trolling?
> 
> I cant tell ﻿


That would totally depend on which ones you are talking about.  If they are before today, they are trolls.  If they are today, they might be trolls.  Discernment is key.


----------



## cvanwy02

NYCBruin said:


> New to the forum... Are those "pass" threads today for real or are they trolling?
> 
> I cant tell


REAL


----------



## Matt Skillet

NYCBruin said:


> New to the forum... Are those "pass" threads today for real or are they trolling?
> 
> I cant tell


It's the real deal.


----------



## PE_PE

EngrPaper said:


> That would totally depend on which ones you are talking about.  If they are before today, they are trolls.  If they are today, they might be trolls.  Discernment is key.


call NCEES and verify


----------



## MSD

NYCBruin said:


> New to the forum... Are those "pass" threads today for real or are they trolling?
> 
> I cant tell


Most of them are true... Follow April 2019 tab on PE results page.


----------



## scottandrews

Real...I posted a screenshot of mine


----------



## JayKay PE

Matt Skillet said:


> So am I looking for email or green 'pass'?
> 
> (Texas)


I mean, you are getting results from Texas.  Not sure if they hold results to verify or not (I sat for NY).  I assume you can keep refreshing for the green 'pass' but NCEES did send me an email for me to check my account for my results (both when I failed and when I passed).  Again, not sure if Texas holds to verify and/or if they issue license numbers the same day.


----------



## fyrfytr310

ChooChooEngineer said:


> Maybe we can move APR 2019 into its rightful place now?


Amen.


----------



## fyrfytr310

OMG , California....


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> OMG , California....


is still not out


----------



## Mint93

fyrfytr310 said:


> OMG , California....


Not out yet!


----------



## NYCBruin

ChooChooEngineer said:


> is still not out


maaaaaan


----------



## RBHeadge PE

On the one hand, it feels like the pace is slower this day 1 cpmpared with the last few cycles. But 12 of 55 states are out after ~2.5hr so we're kinda on pace.


----------



## Fady

I am a second time taker. Last year's October exam results released on December 5th and NYS result released at 4.43 pm ET. I hope it's earlier than that this time because I can't work   ......... Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Fady said:


> I am a second time taker. Last year's October exam results released on December 5th and NYS result released at 4.43 pm ET. I hope it's earlier than that this time because I can't work   ......... Good luck to you all!!


So T-minus 2.5 hrs. OL


----------



## Asaraga

FL anyone?


----------



## GeoDude_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I mean, you are getting results from Texas.  Not sure if they hold results to verify or not (I sat for NY).  I assume you can keep refreshing for the green 'pass' but NCEES did send me an email for me to check my account for my results (both when I failed and when I passed).  Again, not sure if Texas holds to verify and/or if they issue license numbers the same day.


I was in Texas for OCT 2018. I kept hitting refresh on day 2 of release (since day 1 the TBPE was closed in honor of George H. W. Bush mourning). The results popped up on NCEES dashboard with the green pass before I received an email.


----------



## Asaraga

And Civil, construction?


----------



## ashmur90

Texas decoupled it, so you get the email from NCEES. Then it'll be updated on your dashboard.


----------



## NYBuzz12

ads0221 said:


> Civil/Str 2nd time taking it.
> 
> AM - I felt good and I think this was where I improved the most from when I took it last fall, everything was pretty straight forward ended up guessing on 3-4.
> 
> PM - I felt slightly better than last fall, I noticed that this year it was a ton of look ups and conceptual questions. I ended up guessing on 7-8 after I went through it the first time and wish I would have saved myself some more time to look up a couple more.
> 
> There's nothing we can do now, hoping for the best.


----------



## NYBuzz12

Michigan?


----------



## drewwu

Why does Illinois have to go through CTS?


----------



## fishbone

The idea TX will be one of the first round release keep me refreshing my email and NCEES..


----------



## Guest

Ohio, Failed

47/80 Water Resources

27/20 AM

20/40 PM


----------



## Tres Amigos

Anyone on here from Arkansas?


----------



## Baconator.

RBHeadge PE said:


> On the one hand, it feels like the pace is slower this day 1 cpmpared with the last few cycles. But 12 of 55 states are out after ~2.5hr so we're kinda on pace.


Which 12? I've seen AL, TN, OH


----------



## EngrPaper

iceman PE said:


> Which 12? I've seen AL, TN, OH


Check the map thread.


----------



## ashmur90

I'm closing out my email until I get off work. I need to work hahahaha


----------



## RBHeadge PE

View attachment 13072


----------



## CivilPE4ME

the lull in the release is killing me.


----------



## PE_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> View attachment 13072


source?


----------



## ihave2PE

ashmur90 said:


> I'm closing out my email until I get off work. I need to work hahahaha


nope, treating this afteroon as comp time for that dam test.


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

NYBuzz12 said:


> Michigan?


Not out yet


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

PE_PE said:


> source?


Check the April 2019 Results thread.


----------



## cvanwy02

January Jones said:


> Not out yet


UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## NASATimp

hj630 said:


> Passed. I expected this since i taught undergrad heat transfer and thermo but am eager to get licensed


Congrats! You took TFS then, I assume?

I teach undergrad aerodynamics, but that is waaaay less useful for the PE exam, unfortunately.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Is Texas to PE exam results what Florida is to elections?


----------



## Purple PE

Tres Amigos said:


> Anyone on here from Arkansas?


I am in Arkansas and I am unable to focus on ANYTHING.


----------



## Civilusa29

Any Virginia folks here?


----------



## squibbyfish

Where are my Kentucky friends?


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

squibbyfish said:


> Where are my Kentucky friends?


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

Productivity is at all time low


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Keshia Weston2:57 pm The results have not be released to the board as of yet. NCEES is working on that. We do not know exactly when that will happen. When the results are released the state board will have to give NCEES okay to post your result within your account, you will then receive an email notification

This conflicts with what the state informed me over the phone that they received the results......


----------



## Tres Amigos

Purple said:


> I am in Arkansas and I am unable to focus on ANYTHING.


haha i feel ya, been like this all last week. Last October the results were released at 12:34pm of the first day, they are an hour and half late this time around.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Nothing new in the last hour?


----------



## fyrfytr310

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nothing new in the last hour?


No California anyway.


----------



## enrique_nola

Nothing for La


----------



## Ranger1316

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nothing new in the last hour?


Doesn't look like it...

Still waiting on South Carolina


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nothing new in the last hour?


Aside from a few minor heart attacks with new emails nothing new.


----------



## cvanwy02

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nothing new in the last hour?


NO! Where is Michigan?!?!?!!?!?!? F%$^$#@@%%^$#


----------



## ads0221

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Aside from a few minor heart attacks with new emails nothing new.


You said it man


----------



## fyrfytr310

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Aside from a few minor heart attacks with new emails nothing new.


FedEx tracking update about sent me to the ER.


----------



## Manimani

when does Washington state usually post, same day as California?


----------



## NYCBruin

Why is April 2019 Result thread still not up already ughhhhhhhhhh?


----------



## Civilusa29

I don't know if Virginia will release on day 1, does anyone know about Virginia?


----------



## cvanwy02

NYCBruin said:


> Why is April 2019 Result thread still not up already ughhhhhhhhhh?


It is... its at bottom


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

fyrfytr310 said:


> FedEx tracking update about sent me to the ER.


Oh you've no idea. Last week an ASCE email caused a bottleneck in my aorta.


----------



## NYCBruin

cvanwy02 said:


> It is... its at bottom


uugggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thanks!


----------



## NASATimp

This is the longest "lunch break" ever.


----------



## daydreambeliever

So if I do a license lookup on NCBELS.com it looks like they have added new license numbers for states that haven't even officially released yet. Before today the license number was 048626. Found license numbers for people in FL, KS and AZ. Couldn't find my name though  :brickwall:


----------



## ashmur90

Had to close my email because the ads from Target gave me a heart attack so lol


----------



## Mint93

ashmur90 said:


> Had to close my email because the ads from Target gave me a heart attack so lol


OMG same!!!!!!!!


----------



## NASATimp

daydreambeliever said:


> So if I do a license lookup on NCBELS.com﻿ it looks like they have added new license numbers for states that haven't even officially released yet. Before today the license number was 048626. Found license numbers for people in FL, KS and AZ. Couldn't find my name though  :brickwall:


Is there a typo in that URL?


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

Anyone think they could probably give Justin Stine's description to a police sketch artist at this point


----------



## daydreambeliever

https://www.membersbase.com/ncbels/search

It looks like they've only started to update. Only a few have been added but there are definitely license numbers assigned that weren't there last week.


----------



## chaserB_PE

MY ENGINEER BOARDS DIGEST EMAIL DESTROYED MY HEART


----------



## NASATimp

It looks like in October 2018, fully *29 states *released on the first day... in April 2018, it was *40 states* (!!) on the first day.

Do they stop releasing at COB? At just *12 states* so far today, we're either going to see a massive dump in the next 90 minutes or there will be a _lot _more Day 2 states this cycle than previously.


----------



## SirPup

cvanwy02 said:


> NO! Where is Michigan?!?!?!!?!?!? F%$^$#@@%%^$#


Im right there with you. I thought it would be first day for sure, but I guess the day isn't over yet.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

NASATimp said:


> It looks like in October 2018, fully *29 states *released on the first day... in April 2018, it was *40 states* (!!) on the first day.
> 
> Do they stop releasing at COB? At just *12 states* so far today, we're either going to see a massive dump in the next 90 minutes or there will be a _lot _more Day 2 states this cycle than previously.


massive dumps are good for health. -doctor

pun intended.


----------



## EI_EI_OH

Russia, if you're listening....get these people their PE Results!


----------



## numan

I've been looking at Florida license verify web site, some of the names have Prof Engineer written at license number section the others don't. Eligible for the exam is common for all. 

I'm one of those without that prof engineer title


----------



## ashmur90

12TH Man foundation just gave me a damn heart attack.


----------



## PE_PE

refreshed, page came halfway with green but it was the FE


----------



## orpheus2708

I'm beginning to think these states are v. early and tomorrow will see the rest of the US


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

whelp it stings but I did not pass the exam... looks like I will be taking it in October! Good luck to everyone else that has not received their exam results!


----------



## Matt Skillet

ashmur90 said:


> 12TH Man foundation just gave me a damn heart attack.


Gig em


----------



## PE_PE

I want to call state board, what do you think. We only have two hours.


----------



## Nationale

Matt Skillet said:


> Gig em


Gig em


----------



## GordyJ

Matt Skillet said:


> Gig em


Hook em


----------



## chaserB_PE

PE_PE said:


> refreshed, page came halfway with green but it was the FE


sometimes when you refresh and the screen goes black... and you think something is going to change finally... but it doesn't... #sad


----------



## ashmur90

Matt Skillet said:


> Gig em


WHOOP!


----------



## Wreckem

GordyJ said:


> Hook em


Wreck em!


----------



## PhilDelph

PE_PE said:


> I want to call state board, what do you think. We only have two hours.


You want to be called a professional... yet you can't make that decision on your own?


----------



## chaserB_PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> whelp it stings but I did not pass the exam... looks like I will be taking it in October! Good luck to everyone else that has not received their exam results!


Sorry friend... hope you get it in October. Still waiting for my results from attempt 3


----------



## Matt Skillet

GordyJ said:


> Hook em


Bah


----------



## PE_PE

PhilDelph said:


> You want to be called a professional... yet you can't make that decision on your own?


No I can and I know how.


----------



## Ranger1316

PE_PE said:


> No I can and I know how.


Common sense says don't do that and be patient. Patience is kind of a big deal in engineering...


----------



## PhilDelph

Ranger1316 said:


> Common sense says don't do that and be patient. Patience is kind of a big deal in engineering...


Exactly... its not like you're going to call and they're going to be like "oh s&amp;!t!  We forgot to post the results... thanks for calling and reminding us!"


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

There we go, Now I can be productive


----------



## Nationale

I sense PhilDelph and PE_PE have an issue.


----------



## PE_PE

PhilDelph said:


> Exactly... its not like you're going to call and they're going to be like "oh s&amp;!t!  We forgot to post the results... thanks for calling and reminding us!"


Patience: so way are we all here waiting? Why don't we all go back to work and wait the email to come?


----------



## cvanwy02

MICHIGAN PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Let's tone it down and not lecture. That's also part of being professional.


----------



## GordyJ

cvanwy02 said:


> MICHIGAN PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Way to go! You seemed very well prepared leading up to the exam.  Now pray for your TFS buddy down in TX : )


----------



## NASATimp

orpheus2708 said:


> I'm beginning to think these states are v. early and tomorrow will see the rest of the US


What's the _fewest _number of states that have ever released on the first day? We're only at 12 so far... it's been 29 and 40 for the last two administrations (I don't have the table the shows this data at hand--link, anyone?).


----------



## SirPup

cvanwy02 said:


> MICHIGAN PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Me Too!!!! Lets Go!!!!!


----------



## aaclites

Ranger1316 said:


> Doesn't look like it...
> 
> Still waiting on South Carolina


Me toooo.  DId you enjoy your day at the Shriners Temple and weird community fair grounds in Columbia SC?


----------



## Nationale

NASATimp said:


> What's the _fewest _number of states that have ever released on the first day? We're only at 12 so far... it's been 29 and 40 for the last two administrations (I don't have the table the shows this data at hand--link, anyone?).


@NASATimp


----------



## PE_Wannabe

RRHawk said:


> I THINK I PASSED!!!! This morning when I click to register for a new test. All of it has CHANGED saying I passed the EXAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tres Amigos

Based on the chart, Arkansas has released on the first day the past 7 times, looks like they are behind this time around along with many other states!


----------



## ashmur90

Texas is behind as well. Very surprising.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Nice try.


----------



## numan

should i believe this


----------



## cvanwy02

GordyJ said:


> Way to go! You seemed very well prepared leading up to the exam.  Now pray for your TFS buddy down in TX : )


Haha will do!!!


----------



## ashmur90

numan said:


> should i believe this


No.


----------



## eNgINeER93_PE

NC Is out!!!!!!!


----------



## iMech786

Arizona is out 12:23 PM - first time attempt - passed!


----------



## Tres Amigos

mine says that they are unavailable and says registration opens on 06/17/2019.

When i click on the FE, then i get what you got, all say pass


----------



## ashmur90

c'mon Texas. You can do it.


----------



## Tres Amigos

what state are you in?


----------



## PE_Wannabe

Sorry I don't know why that showed up in my last post. Has anyone heard on the state of New Hampshire yet?


----------



## Lizmutt

ashmur90 said:


> c'mon Texas. You can do it.


I don't think I can take another day of this....Come on Oregon.


----------



## Mint93

Tres Amigos said:


> mine says that they are unavailable and says registration opens on 06/17/2019.
> 
> When i click on the FE, then i get what you got, all say pass


same here


----------



## numan

I don't think they will release it for east cost after this hour................ torture will continue tomorrow.


----------



## ashmur90

Lizmutt said:


> I don't think I can take another day of this....Come on Oregon.


I won't be able to sleep tonight if I don't get results today.

Andddd I get another pointless e=mail which sends me in to a state of distress.


----------



## nyeit

Meh, Looks like CT will not be today...


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

numan said:


> I don't think they will release it for east cost after this hour................ torture will continue tomorrow.


Don't lose hope just yet my friend, apparently last October results came out 4:45pm.


----------



## enrique_nola

My state licensing board closes at 4:30PM today so still holding onto some hope.


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

NYBuzz12 said:


> Michigan?


Michigan is out.... I PASSED!!!!!!YASSS!!


----------



## Tres Amigos

anyone else tried signing up for the PE exam and it said pass?


----------



## NYBuzz12

January Jones said:


> Michigan is out.... I PASSED!!!!!!YASSS!!


Congratulations


----------



## GordyJ

ashmur90 said:


> I won't be able to sleep tonight if I don't get results today.
> 
> Andddd I get another pointless e=mail which sends me in to a state of distress.


I'm with ya on the sleepless night : /


----------



## Tres Amigos

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Don't lose hope just yet my friend, apparently last October results came out 4:45pm.


4:45pm CST? EST?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

TEXAS!

is slow?


----------



## ashmur90

Must be in line for whataburger or something.


----------



## EI_EI_OH

ME_VT_PE said:


> TEXAS!
> 
> is slow?


Brutal post!


----------



## JPort

Tres Amigos said:


> anyone else tried signing up for the PE exam and it said pass?


I tried, but it said same as others have shown.  Arkansas as well.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Tres Amigos said:


> 4:45pm CST? EST?


I can't seem to find the post where I read 4:45...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NASATimp said:


> It looks like in October 2018, fully *29 states *released on the first day... in April 2018, it was *40 states* (!!) on the first day.
> 
> Do they stop releasing at COB? At just *12 states* so far today, we're either going to see a massive dump in the next 90 minutes or there will be a _lot _more Day 2 states this cycle than previously.


The initial release day for Oct 2018 was weird. Lots of states' offices were closed for the HW Bush funeral. It would have been closer to April 2018 if not for that.

I'm not sure what's going on with today.


----------



## enrique_nola

Tres Amigos said:


> anyone else tried signing up for the PE exam and it said pass?


Not me, just says that I'm ineligible to register for it until June 17th


----------



## NASATimp

Passed Mechanical: TFS!!! (For reference, this is a bit of a surprise as I studied 0 (zero) hours... this was probably a close one. My review of how the exam "felt" is linked below.)


----------



## drewwu

Does it mean I failed if it doesn't say that I passed while trying to register for another exam?


----------



## ashmur90

Well I am off work for the day. If I get results from Texas between now and COB, I'll update.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

NASATimp said:


> Passed Mechanical: TFS!!! (For reference, this is a bit of a surprise as I studied 0 (zero) hours... this was probably a close one.


Congrats...and wow, you studied zero hours!?! I guess the joke's on us.


----------



## Lizmutt

Oregon is out! Passed!


----------



## NASATimp

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Congrats...and wow, you studied zero hours!?! I guess the joke's on us.


To be fair, I'm an engineering professor... although I don't teach anything that is _directly_ relevant for more than maybe 10/80 questions. 

I did flip through the MERM the night before the test to try to roughly familiarize myself with the order that the sections were in and where the tables of conversion factors were located. So maybe one could say I studied for an hour or so, to be scrupulous.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

chaserB said:


> Sorry friend... hope you get it in October. Still waiting for my results from attempt 3


Thank you everyone! Trying to stay positive! I learned alot from my time studying and I have only been in my field for 10 months now so I still have a lot left to learn! It may have been a bit premature to take my exam but I know what I need to work on to pass now.


----------



## skol-in-wi

Wisconsin really killing me over here....


----------



## Tres Amigos

drewwu said:


> Does it mean I failed if it doesn't say that I passed while trying to register for another exam?


not sure, a few of us in here are getting the same thing "registration unavailable with a date".


----------



## drewwu

Tres Amigos said:


> not sure, a few of us in here are getting the same thing "registration unavailable with a date".


Hopefully we pass!


----------



## RadioBox

Tres Amigos said:


> not sure, a few of us in here are getting the same thing "registration unavailable with a date".


Huh, I’m seeing something different on my end...


----------



## Tres Amigos

RadioBox said:


> Huh, I’m seeing something different on my end...


what are you seeing? what state are you in?


----------



## numan

Tres Amigos said:


> not sure, a few of us in here are getting the same thing "registration unavailable with a date".


same here


----------



## drewwu

1 minute ago, RBHeadge PE said:






please let that nonsense die. It's not true


THANK YOU!   

Made my heart at ease.


----------



## Tres Amigos

this is what i'm seeing and what a few others are seeing as well. Anyone showing pass?


----------



## Nationale

Tres Amigos said:


> this is what i'm seeing and what a few others are seeing as well. Anyone showing pass?
> 
> View attachment 13090


@Tres Amigos let it go dude. it's not a true way to check.


----------



## Tres Amigos

drewwu said:


> 1 minute ago, RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please let that nonsense die. It's not true


 THANK YOU!   

Made my heart at ease.






Whewww! 

Ok get back to work everyone false alarm haha


----------



## grapefruit

I was mostly useless Friday. Completely useless today at work. This is killing me! Come on PA!!!


----------



## ashmur90

The results will probably come out as I am driving home from train station.


----------



## Tres Amigos

grapefruit said:


> I was mostly useless Friday. Completely useless today at work. This is killing me! Come on PA!!!


i was almost useless last Mon - thurs, 99% useless fri and probably 120% useless today haha


----------



## Manimani

Lizmutt said:


> Oregon is out! Passed!


How is Oregon out but not Washington State? This is blasphemy


----------



## cvanwy02

ashmur90 said:


> The results will probably come out as I am driving home from train station.


Pulling for you!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Manimani said:


> How is Oregon out but not Washington State? This is blasphemy


Better keep your finger on that F5, bro!


----------



## Manimani

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Better keep your finger on that F5, bro!


Can't....feel...index....finger...


----------



## aaclites

Has  anyone logged in and gotten their result before receiving the NCEES e-mail? Or is that just neurotic fools play?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Manimani said:


> Can't....feel...index....finger...


FWIW I think WA released later than several other states in Oct 2018...

Edit: I was WRONG!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

aaclites said:


> Has  anyone logged in and gotten their result before receiving the NCEES e-mail? Or is that just neurotic fools play?


I did in Oct 2018, but only because I was incessantly hitting F5 all day.


----------



## WickedYetCivil

The Midwest isn't looking very green right now...


----------



## PE_Wannabe

NH is out!!


----------



## aaclites

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I did in Oct 2018, but only because I was incessantly hitting F5 all day.


I've been doing that to this feed and the map feed.  I figure when I actually get the email I can take a deep breath, collect my intestinal fortitude and then log into NCEES.


----------



## WAEIT142

I bet you  the delay is because someone at the state board didn't check their email from NCEES, saying results are ready for release


----------



## skol-in-wi

Wisconsin is out! Got a pass on first time here!


----------



## aaclites

WAEIT142 said:


> I bet you  the delay is because someone at the state board didn't check their email from NCEES, saying results are ready for release


I took the exam in SC... The board resides in Clemson, SC... if the boys down I-26 in Columbia missed that e-mail that's pretty bad.  Could have sent a horse with a mailbag! lol


----------



## QED

Where is the map showing released states?


----------



## numan

QED said:


> Where is the map showing released states?



it's 5pm est. i'm done refreshing today.


----------



## TheLostChemE

numan said:


> it's 5pm est. i'm done refreshing today.


1 minute left! Come on CA!


----------



## aaclites

[No message]


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Fail again...worse than last attempt: 44/80- construction. I used Ultimate Civil PE Review Course for the last two unsuccessful attempts. Looks like I'm gonna have to dig deeper and get a better prep course.


----------



## Manimani

its only 2 PM PST, CA/Washington still have hope!!


----------



## 3va87

Come ooooon Colorado....I was so not prepared for today to be the day that they started coming out and now my impatience is making me unproductive,..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3va87 said:


> Come ooooon Colorado....I was so not prepared for today to be the day that they started coming out and now my impatience is making me unproductive,..


Cue DORA rant in 5...4...3...


----------



## QED

Amen.  What gives CO?!


----------



## 3va87

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cue DORA rant in 5...4...3...


hahaha no DORA rant from me....they were actually really easy to work for my stuff...i'm hoping that was a good omen in this process hahaha


----------



## carolinamark

North Carolina is out. I'm 54 years old...out of school 26 years. Passed ME TFS the first time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This is my tenth cycle. Everyone speaks nice of DORA at first. I've seen the pattern many time before . Give it a few more days.


----------



## CivilPE4ME

Does the NCEES reporting stop at 5pm eastern or 5pm your time zone?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

IIRC NCEES closes at 5pm eastern. They are in South Carolina. 

While we've seen results come at like 930PM eastern, that was a long time ago. Lately, they tend to arrive during east coast business hours.


----------



## nyeit

Crap... Got my result... from Amazon telling me that my package was shipped.. got scared lol..


----------



## JAH_PE

Virginia was released, FYI. Fortunately I passed my second attempt, Electrical Power.


----------



## Tres Amigos

anyone in Arkansas receive an email ? 

My coworker took the PE with me and he said he got an email from a Linda Stone saying he passed, but the NCEES site is still showing his results pending?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Are you waiting on Arkansas too? He got an email from the state, but you didn't?


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

NYBuzz12 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks.....3rd try....Im STOKED!


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

carolinamark said:


> North Carolina is out. I'm 54 years old...out of school 26 years. Passed ME TFS the first time.


Thats AWESOME


----------



## cbjorklund

Waiting for a state that hasn't released yet may be worse than the suck of the last 38 days.


----------



## Glengineer

Damn you PA. You had the chance to break the stigma of making us wait! You just couldn’t do it, could ya!  Here’s to tomorrow!


----------



## NWGrown

cbjorklund said:


> Waiting for a state that hasn't released yet may be worse than the suck of the last 38 days.


Agree, I was cruising along just fine until today.


----------



## Tres Amigos

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you waiting on Arkansas too? He got an email from the state, but you didn't?


Yes waiting in Arkansas and yes he got it, i havent nor  any of his buddy's who took it with us this april.

Is this a sign of something?


----------



## ashmur90

I am disappointed in you, Texas


----------



## Glengineer

Tres Amigos said:


> Yes waiting in Arkansas and yes he got it, i havent nor  any of his buddy's who took it with us this april.
> 
> Is this a sign of something?


He’s sleeping with Linda?


----------



## Glengineer

ashmur90 said:


> I am disappointed in you, Texas


Unacceptable Texas...you’re now on the list.


----------



## Tres Amigos

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you waiting on Arkansas too? He got an email from the state, but you didn't?


He did take the Elec Power Test and I took the Mech HVAC, but i figured everything would get released at once? I havent heard anything from the other few who are also waiting in Arkansas.


----------



## ashmur90

Glengineer said:


> Unacceptable Texas...you’re now on the list.


Yes it is. I shall journey by horseback tomorrow morning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tres Amigos said:


> Yes waiting in Arkansas and yes he got it, i havent nor  any of his buddy's who took it with us this april.
> 
> Is this a sign of something?


Do you tryst him? Have you seen the email?

It's certainly not a sign of something good. Jury's out on if it's something bad though.


----------



## Tres Amigos

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do you tryst him? Have you seen the email?
> 
> It's certainly not a sign of something good. Jury's out on if it's something bad though.


Yes i walked over to his desk and he showed me the email. The Linda Stone person had a gov email address so it looked legit. They also gave him a license number starting with a 188xx. I messaged someone else who took it, and she has not received anything either. No one has that i know of.


----------



## Purple PE

Tres Amigos said:


> anyone in Arkansas receive an email ?
> 
> My coworker took the PE with me and he said he got an email from a Linda Stone saying he passed, but the NCEES site is still showing his results pending?


I have not received anything yet in Arkansas. I took the Industrial exam though.


----------



## Thewaitingcontinues

Congrats to all who passed! Are all results released in the first 2 days? Took mine in PR.


----------



## Tres Amigos

Purple said:


> I have not received anything yet in Arkansas. I took the Industrial exam though.


Neither have I. 

My only thought has been, what if the state board only sent out the emails to those who passed, and the people who fail will get theirs tomorrow. Man if so, that will stink!


----------



## EngMES

Tres Amigos said:


> Neither have I.
> 
> My only thought has been, what if the state board only sent out the emails to those who passed, and the people who fail will get theirs tomorrow. Man if so, that will stink!


Not True. Some reported fail today.


----------



## NotNEBEA

Tres Amigos said:


> anyone in Arkansas receive an email ?
> 
> My coworker took the PE with me and he said he got an email from a Linda Stone saying he passed, but the NCEES site is still showing his results pending?


You might want to wait until you receive the NCEES official result. Last year, I received an email from the NE Board Admin saying I had passed, and came to figure out that my NCEES account said the opposite  #worst troll ever! 

Thankfully, I can see my pass on NCEES this time!


----------



## Tres Amigos

EngMES said:


> Not True. Some reported fail today.


In Arkansas?

I haven't seen anyone post in Arkansas yet.


----------



## Tres Amigos

NotNEBEA said:


> You might want to wait until you receive the NCEES official result. Last year, I received an email from the NE Board Admin saying I had passed, and came to figure out that my NCEES account said the opposite  #worst troll ever!
> 
> Thankfully, I can see my pass on NCEES this time!


Thats stinks! Sorry to hear that! Was it some one you knew who was playing that on you?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tres Amigos said:


> Yes i walked over to his desk and he showed me the email. The Linda Stone person had a gov email address so it looked legit. They also gave him a license number starting with a 188xx. I messaged someone else who took it, and she has not received anything either. No one has that i know of.






Purple said:


> I have not received anything yet in Arkansas. I took the Industrial exam though.


The best case scenario here is that they are issuing licences one at a time manually and they aren't up to You guys yet. Coworkers first letter last name, vs your first letter last name. 



Thewaitingcontinues said:


> Congrats to all who passed! Are all results released in the first 2 days? Took mine in PR.


Have you heard back from PR yet?

Recently, they take about a week to trickle in. Historically takes about a month for everyone to get their results from the 50 states and DC. We rarely get reports from  PR, VI, CNMI, and GU so I don't know how long they typically take. 



NotNEBEA said:


> You might want to wait until you receive the NCEES official result. Last year, I received an email from the NE Board Admin saying I had passed, and came to figure out that my NCEES account said the opposite  #worst troll ever!
> 
> Thankfully, I can see my pass on NCEES this time!


Wow, that's bad. I'm sorry. Pennsylvania did that shit back in Oct 14, and I still give them hell for it. I'm sorry to see someone else did that.

Also: congrats! And does that mean that Nebraska reported today? What time?


----------



## Purple PE

Tres Amigos said:


> Neither have I.
> 
> My only thought has been, what if the state board only sent out the emails to those who passed, and the people who fail will get theirs tomorrow. Man if so, that will stink!


It seems a bit unrealistic that he is the only person that passed out of a couple of us and all of his buddies. (Really trying to stay positive here and not let this drag me down for the night)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

By my count, the following states are still waiting:


Mass

Rhode Island

Connecticut

New York

Pennsylvania

New Jersey

Delaware

DC

South Carolina

Georgia

Florida

Kentucky

Indiana

Illinois

Mississippi

Minnesota

Iowa

Missouri

Arkansas?

Louisiana

South Dakota

Nebraska?

Texas

Colorado

Washington State

California

Hawaii

Alaska

Puerto Rico


----------



## Tres Amigos

RBHeadge PE said:


> The best case scenario here is that they are issuing licences one at a time manually and they aren't up to You guys yet. Coworkers first letter last name, vs your first letter last name.
> 
> Have you heard back from PR yet?
> 
> Recently, they take about a week to trickle in. Historically takes about a month for everyone to get their results from the 50 states and DC. We rarely get reports from  PR, VI, CNMI, and GU so I don't know how long they typically take.
> 
> Wow, that's bad. I'm sorry. Pennsylvania did that shit back in Oct 14, and I still give them hell for it. I'm sorry to see someone else did that.
> 
> Also: congrats! And does that mean that Nebraska reported today? What time?
> 
> 
> 
> Purple said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a bit unrealistic that he is the only person that passed out of a couple of us and all of his buddies. (Really trying to stay positive here and not let this drag me down for the night)
Click to expand...

A couple of things that I'm remembering now that I forgot to mentioned probably because of the thought that it was an indicator that I had failed were that at the bottom where it said sincerely it had a different name, it didn't say Linda Stone like the heading and email address. I know that my wife and I share her email so sometimes her name appears in the email address but my name appears after sincerely.

The second thing I noticed was that at the very end the word "director" was misspelled it said "directo". Not sure if I would send a professional email with a misspelling like that, nowadays all emails will underline a misspell word in red so it would be hard to miss.  

It's super odd that no one in Arkansas is reporting anything,  I think his was a scam or at the very best a slip from the state board. I dnt think it indicates anything. 

Will have to wait til tomorrow


----------



## PE_PE

Passed with confidence


----------



## DGrant

What time did the 1st result come out today?


----------



## NotNEBEA

Tres Amigos said:


> Thats stinks! Sorry to hear that! Was it some one you knew who was playing that on you?


The sad part is that it was not a joke, the NE State Board's admin did make that mistake. I don't know if it happened to more people but still have the official e-mail and I even sent the Ethics exam and received a passing note. I was traveling, so I trusted those emails. Upon my return, I had not received my license and that's when my nightmare began: - I went into NCEES and saw a fail,  they told me I had to check with the board for the inconsistency, - the admin would not reply to my emails, and - I had to reach to someone else in the board to get a response...- they sent me an I'm sorry, it was a mistake, you did not pass the exam


----------



## NotNEBEA

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wow, that's bad. I'm sorry. Pennsylvania did that shit back in Oct 14, and I still give them hell for it. I'm sorry to see someone else did that.
> 
> Also: congrats! And does that mean that Nebraska reported today? What time?


@RBHeadge PE yeah pretty bad stuff, please add NEBEA to the hell list too  

No sure  Nebraska is out yet, did you see my alias?: NotNEBEA, I don't forgive them for such mistake yet, so I went and took it in another State, you got it already: OR


----------



## RBHeadge PE

understood, thanks


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DGrant said:


> What time did the 1st result come out today?


About 1130 eastern. Alabama first, followed by a rapid wave of some ordering of Indiana, Maryland, Maine, and North Dakota.

Alabama and Maryland reported near simultaneously on the board so they tied for first release this session.


----------



## AZPinz

DGrant said:


> What time did the 1st result come out today?


Got mine in AZ about noon local time but didn't check any earlier in the day.


----------



## PDX-EE

Oregon, Electrical/Power. Have been out of school and in industry for almost 14 years. Took and passed the FE in Aug 2018. Just found out about 2 pm local time I passed! Super pumped!


----------



## ashmur90

Well I drugged myself in to oblivion last night so lol at least I got sleep?


----------



## cvanwy02

ashmur90 said:


> Well I drugged myself in to oblivion last night so lol at least I got sleep?


Standing by with popcorn this morning... you got this!


----------



## chaserB_PE

I have to travel today and be social with other engineers.... I will lose sanity not being able to check every minute


----------



## enrique_nola

Cmon la


----------



## nyeit

ashmur90 said:


> Well I drugged myself in to oblivion last night so lol at least I got sleep?


Is it like 5 there?  Maybe the drug needs to be stronger.  Anyway gl.


----------



## ashmur90

nyeit said:


> Is it like 5 there?  Maybe the drug needs to be stronger.  Anyway gl.


I wake up at 4:30 every morning to work 6-3:30. So it was normal time ha


----------



## Glengineer

ashmur90 said:


> Well I drugged myself in to oblivion last night so lol at least I got sleep?


Last night, I fought an epic battle of wills with a 2 yo and a 4.5 yo.  It would have put any Greek tragedy to shame.


----------



## Duckdude

NASATimp said:


> What's the _fewest _number of states that have ever released on the first day? We're only at 12 so far... it's been 29 and 40 for the last two administrations (I don't have the table the shows this data at hand--link, anyone?).


Looks like 1 if you want to go back to '06 &amp; '07. For more recent results here is a list of test cycles and number of states report on the first day.

Oct 2018 - 29

Apr 2018 - 41 

Oct 2017 - 36

Apr 2017 - 34

Oct 2016 - 30

Apr 2016 - 24

Oct 2015 - 30

Apr 2015 - 5 (A lot of missing reports it looks like)


----------



## eeMark PE

Biting my nails here in CA.  Hoping the results post soon.


----------



## fyrfytr310

eeMark said:


> Biting my nails here in CA.  Hoping the results post soon.


Same.


----------



## ashmur90

Okay Texas, let's get this done early so I know if I need to go downstairs to buy some ice cream.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> Okay Texas, let's get this done early so I know if I need to go downstairs to buy some ice cream.


you don't *have* to wait to find out the answer to get ice cream


----------



## ashmur90

RBHeadge PE said:


> you don't *have* to wait to find out the answer to get ice cream


This is true.


----------



## eeMark PE

How will we know if we are eating ice cream in celebration or comfort-eating if we don’t know how we did first?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eeMark said:


> How will we know if we are eating ice cream in celebration or comfort-eating if we don’t know how we did first?


What's wrong with eating ice cream for breakfast because "I'm an adult and I can do what I want"?


----------



## Ranger1316

aaclites said:


> Me toooo.  DId you enjoy your day at the Shriners Temple and weird community fair grounds in Columbia SC?


Columbia actually wasn't that bad. Other than the rain, the big auditorium was fine and I sat only three rows from the front. The fun part was having to run out in the rain to grab my calculators I left in the car lol.

Come on South Carolina


----------



## Atf TX

TEXAS IS OUT!


----------



## cvanwy02

Atf TX said:


> TEXAS IS OUT!


annnnnddd??


----------



## Atf TX




----------



## eeMark PE

Atf TX said:


> View attachment 13110


Congrats!


----------



## ashmur90

I failed again.


----------



## chaserB_PE

ashmur90 said:


> I failed again.


I’m sorry 

id buy you ice cream if I could. Stay strong and dominate it in April. You’ve got this. If I fail in GA, I’m gonna give up


----------



## Atf TX

eeMark said:


> Congrats!


Thank you! Phew... Thank god... Thank everyone.. 

To everyone who passed congrats!... To everyone who did not clear.. Its alright.. I am sure you all will come back stronger.. and get this done with! All the best


----------



## nyeit

ashmur90 said:


> I failed again.


I am sorry, just remember the test means nothing about your work abilities.


----------



## Big_and_bright

Managed to get the same score two times in a row


----------



## EI_EI_OH

ashmur90 said:


> I failed again.


I'm sorry!   Where can we send the ice cream donations?!


----------



## ashmur90

Big_and_bright said:


> Managed to get the same score two times in a row


So did I, minus a 1 question improvement.


----------



## ashmur90

EI_EI_OH said:


> I'm sorry!   Where can we send the ice cream donations?!


I accept via paypal and venmo. 

But honestly, it's okay. Just discouraged, that's all.


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

ashmur90 said:


> I failed again.


I am so sorry to hear this... Which subject and discipline?


----------



## Glengineer

ashmur90 said:


> I accept via paypal and venmo.
> 
> But honestly, it's okay. Just discouraged, that's all.


I think we should start an engineer forums GoFundMe to cover the costs of all the ice creams!


----------



## orpheus2708

If PA keeps this delay up, I'm going to go drink a gallon of schuylkill river punch


----------



## Tres Amigos

Looks like Missouri and Texas came out early this morning, still waiting on Arkansas to release here!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

orpheus2708 said:


> If PA keeps this delay up, I'm going to go drink a gallon of schuylkill river punch


How is that different than any other day?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm expecting a big wave at some point this morning. Most state boards haven't even turned on the lights yet.


----------



## Koz332

Texas-Passed machine design! Wasn’t confident AT ALL leaving the test


----------



## orpheus2708

RBHeadge PE said:


> How is that different than any other day?


I'll drink it....unfiltered!


----------



## Tres Amigos

Dont forget to post your scores in the April 2019 topic to see if we can come up with a somewhat solid cut score for each discipline


----------



## mlavigne

Not sure if i want PA to post this early in the morning... not sure which is worse, not knowing or potentially ruining the rest of the day...


----------



## Nationale

PASSED!!!!! Texas. I know I'm late. I'm just so happy!!!!!!


----------



## Enginerd406

Has anyone received PE Civil results in Montana? I know electrical and mechanical received emails from the state, but I haven’t seen an email yet for civil.


----------



## Tres Amigos

Enginerd406 said:


> Has anyone received PE Civil results in Montana? I know electrical and mechanical received emails from the state, but I haven’t seen an email yet for civil.


How do you know Elec and Mech have been released?

I thought everything was released all at once per state, didnt know they would release by discipline ? 

Can anyone shine some light on this?


----------



## fishbone

TX is released. Got email from NCEES at 7:18 AM Central Time. I passed Thank you all for the journey!!! Anywhere to get Scores on PE exam?? Just curious.


----------



## MTEngineer

Enginerd406 said:


> Has anyone received PE Civil results in Montana? I know electrical and mechanical received emails from the state, but I haven’t seen an email yet for civil.


I received an email for Civil-WRE yesterday, and so did another friend who passed WRE in MT.  Can't speak for any other disciplines though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That sounds strange. Have you checked the NCEES dashboard? Maybe your email got caught in the spam filters?


----------



## cbjorklund

@RBHeadge PE Friend from Iowa received results yesterday afternoon sometime.


----------



## EngrPaper

fishbone said:


> TX is released. Got email from NCEES at 7:18 AM Central Time. I passed Thank you all for the journey!!! Anywhere to get Scores on PE exam?? Just curious.


If you pass, you can't get your scores.  Only those who fail get a breakdown of their scores.


----------



## enrique_nola

EngrPaper said:


> If you pass, you can't get your scores.  Only those who fail get a breakdown of their scores.


I thought Texas releases scores pass or fail.


----------



## Medal

Texas civil structural passed. Yaaaayyyyy


----------



## EngrPaper

enrique_nola said:


> I thought Texas releases scores pass or fail.


If Texas is unique in that way, then I am mistaken.


----------



## eeMark PE

EngrPaper said:


> If Texas is unique in that way, then I am mistaken.


Texas releases a magic curved score where 70 is the cut score and you get assigned a number below 70 if you fail and above if you pass.  The curve is not linear and trying to extrapolate to the cut score is about as futile as just trying to find the maximum failing score by asking people who failed.


----------



## enrique_nola

.........


----------



## enrique_nola

eeMark said:


> Texas releases a magic curved score where 70 is the cut score and you get assigned a number below 70 if you fail and above if you pass.  The curve is not linear and trying to extrapolate to the cut score is about as futile as just trying to find the maximum failing score by asking people who failed.


I see, so they don't give you a raw score?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

cbjorklund said:


> @RBHeadge PE Friend from Iowa received results yesterday afternoon sometime.


Thanks, I just added it to the map


----------



## RBHeadge PE

enrique_nola said:


> View attachment 13118
> 
> 
> .........


stay calm, deep breaths, and f5 like a mofo


----------



## Tres Amigos

enrique_nola said:


> View attachment 13118
> 
> 
> .........


where is this from?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eeMark said:


> Texas releases a magic curved score where 70 is the cut score and you get assigned a number below 70 if you fail and above if you pass.  The curve is not linear and trying to extrapolate to the cut score is about as futile as just trying to find the maximum failing score by asking people who failed.


^this, except enough failure scores will eventually get you a cut score


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tres Amigos said:


> where is this from?


reddit?


----------



## Atf TX

ashmur90 said:


> I failed again.


I am sorry to hear that.. but don't worry. You will come back stronger. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Enginerd406

RBHeadge PE said:


> That sounds strange. Have you checked the NCEES dashboard? Maybe your email got caught in the spam filters?


Yeah NCEES still says pending. Nothing in spam filters. The state might have only released passing results?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

enrique_nola said:


> I see, so they don't give you a raw score?


only if you fail, and that's via the NCEES diagnostic


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Wonder what’s taking NY so long.


----------



## eeMark PE

enrique_nola said:


> I see, so they don't give you a raw score?


No.  NCEES gives you a raw score if you fail, TX gives you a curved score if you pass or fail.  If you have enough fail data points and make some assumptions about the shape of the curve, you can extrapolate upwards and try to guess your score.  I don’t recommend this exercise, but if you do it for power, let me know the results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Enginerd406 said:


> Yeah NCEES still says pending. Nothing in spam filters. The state might have only released passing results?


I've never heard of a state clearing NCEES to release, but only release the passing scores. IF they wanted to go that route, the state would do what they need to do on their end for the passing scores, and then authorize the release.

But I haven't heard of any situation like he's described before either.


----------



## Tres Amigos

Has anyone had any experience if the state boards send out an email to the people who pass first and then to those who fail?

Do they send them out by discipline or all at once?


----------



## Enginerd406

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've never heard of a state clearing NCEES to release, but only release the passing scores. IF they wanted to go that route, the state would do what they need to do on their end for the passing scores, and then authorize the release.
> 
> But I haven't heard of any situation like he's described before either.


Those who have received passing emails from the state said it was not on the NCEES website yet.


----------



## Enginerd406

Tres Amigos said:


> Has anyone had any experience if the state boards send out an email to the people who pass first and then to those who fail?
> 
> Do they send them out by discipline or all at once?


I have a bad feeling that is what Montana is doing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Enginerd406 said:


> Those who have received passing emails from the state said it was not on the NCEES website yet.


So Montana has only released via state emails, not NCEES? So i'm going to have to asterisk them this round?


----------



## Tres Amigos

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've never heard of a state clearing NCEES to release, but only release the passing scores. IF they wanted to go that route, the state would do what they need to do on their end for the passing scores, and then authorize the release.
> 
> But I haven't heard of any situation like he's described before either.


I really hope not, still in the dark here in Arkansas but seems like my coworker was the only one to get an email from the state board yesterday. I looked up the staff directory from our state board and the person who sent it is the assistant director so it's pretty legit.


----------



## Enginerd406

RBHeadge PE said:


> So Montana has only released via state emails, not NCEES? So i'm going to have to asterisk them this round?


That’s the case with the folks I have spoke to. All passed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ugh, can someone please search this thread, and the map thread and link the initial montana post. I don't have time for that this morning.


----------



## MTEngineer

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've never heard of a state clearing NCEES to release, but only release the passing scores. IF they wanted to go that route, the state would do what they need to do on their end for the passing scores, and then authorize the release.
> 
> But I haven't heard of any situation like he's described before either.


For myself and the other I know that passed, NCEES still shows results pending but we've both received our licenses and are updated on the board website as professional engineers with active status.  I received my email almost an hour after the friend who passed, but it's really weird that NCEES still hasn't released results.


----------



## TheLostChemE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ugh, can someone please search this thread, and the map thread and link the initial montana post. I don't have time for that this morning.


Thank you for all that you've done previously and for us this round, RB!


----------



## enrique_nola

Tres Amigos said:


> where is this from?


Reddit


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE apparently no one’s seen NCEES result yet.


----------



## Tres Amigos

MTEngineer said:


> For myself and the other I know that passed, NCEES still shows results pending but we've both received our licenses and are updated on the board website as professional engineers with active status.  I received my email almost an hour after the friend who passed, but it's really weird that NCEES still hasn't released results.


An hour later, maybe they are sending the emails out individually by name? is his last name before yours alphabetically?


----------



## MTEngineer

Tres Amigos said:


> An hour later, maybe they are sending the emails out individually by name? is his last name before yours alphabetically?


Yeah that was the only way I could make sense of it...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Enginerd406 said:


> That’s the case with the folks I have spoke to.






MTEngineer said:


> For myself and the other I know that passed, NCEES still shows results pending but we've both received our licenses and are updated on the board website as professional engineers with active status.  I received my email almost an hour after the friend who passed, but it's really weird that NCEES still hasn't released results.


Balls. OKay, so Montana is taking care of business before they authorize a NCEES release. That's old school, but whatever that's their business.

So in effect, they are issuing licenses first. They then will authorize NCEES to release.

So if you got an email, great you passed. If you didn't, you are in purgatory trending negative. If you get the NCEES email before the Montana email, then... we'll you can figure it out for yourself.



Tres Amigos said:


> An hour later, maybe they are sending the emails out individually by name? is his last name before yours alphabetically?






MTEngineer said:


> Yeah that was the only way I could make sense of it...


The way that State's send out individual notifications or issue license numbers is such a crap shoot. We've been looking at this for years and cant discern a pattern. Maybe its alphabetical, maybe its by test, maybe its totally random. You can come up with whatever theory you want, but I wouldn't bet money on it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE apparently no one’s seen NCEES result yet.


Thanks, I've reached my rec limit, so I owe you a bunch. I'll go back in the spam thread later and rec some puns later


----------



## QED

Colorado is out!


----------



## Tres Amigos

MTEngineer said:


> Yeah that was the only way I could make sense of it...


my coworker got an email yesterday at 430pm cst , his last name starts with "F" , so if the state board closes at 5pm and opens at 8am, it's been almost 1.5hrs to reach the "N's" lol 

somehow im not feeling hopeful anymore


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm going to do a quick map update. Then I have to go to a meeting. I won't be in an easy position to make updates or posts during that time


----------



## Tres Amigos

Any others from Arkansas receive an email from the State board? will probably be from a Linda Stone.


----------



## Mint93




----------



## eeMark PE

Mint93 said:


> View attachment 13125


So did you inquire with the CA board?


----------



## sgdewitte

Kentucky you are killing me!!


----------



## Mint93

eeMark said:


> So did you inquire with the CA board?


About to


----------



## Mint93

Mint93 said:


> About to


Just realized Cali board office doesn't start till 8 am pst


----------



## Fady

I just spoke to the NY board and the lady from engineering said "You receive the results through castle before we even get them....You will receive an email from castle" To be honest I don't know what or who to believe at this point and why is it taking NY that much time...Historically NY is a 1st day state.


----------



## Tres Amigos

So my coworker called the Arkansas state board person he received his "pass" email from to see why he was the only one who gotten an email, and she said that they were in the "H's" right now, and that everyone would hear from them today. The state board was surprised that NCEES had not released the results yet, they were under the impression that NCEES had already released.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Fady said:


> I just spoke to the NY board and the lady from engineering said "You receive the results through castle before we even get them....You will receive an email from castle" To be honest I don't know what or who to believe at this point and why is it taking NY that much time...Historically NY is a 1st day state.


Castle World Wide? The testing agency? Are you sure she didn’t mean NCEES? And if she did, there are conflicting reports. NCEES is saying to contact board. Ugh


----------



## Purple PE

Tres Amigos said:


> Any others from Arkansas receive an email from the State board? will probably be from a Linda Stone.


I still haven't received an email either.

I do think Arkansas does it the old way by notifying if you pass before the NCEES approval. A guy here that I work with took it last year and got the AR email before he got the NCEES email.

Also, not sure that they go alphabetically, someone else in my office took it a few years ago and said others in AR were getting notified on Thursday and she was frustrated because NCEES still said pending for her and she didn't find out until Friday. Her last name starts with "B", so maybe they go by discipline or some internal numbering system.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Mint93 said:


> Just realized Cali board office doesn't start till 8 am pst


Standing by for update.  I couldn't get through yesterday.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fady said:


> I just spoke to the NY board and the lady from engineering said "You receive the results through castle before we even get them....You will receive an email from castle" To be honest I don't know what or who to believe at this point and why is it taking NY that much time...Historically NY is a 1st day state.






Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Castle World Wide? The testing agency? Are you sure she didn’t mean NCEES? And if she did, there are conflicting reports. NCEES is saying to contact board. Ugh


Groan, every cycle, there is one state that has an extra delayed release. State/NCEES/PCS/CTS point fingers at each other, and a week later it gets itself sorted out. I guess New York is it this year?


----------



## Purple PE

HOLY COW! ARKANSAS JUST RELEASED!

PASSED!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tres Amigos said:


> So my coworker called the Arkansas state board person he received his "pass" email from to see why he was the only one who gotten an email, and she said that they were in the "H's" right now, and that everyone would hear from them today. The state board was surprised that NCEES had not released the results yet, they were under the impression that NCEES had already released.






Purple said:


> I still haven't received an email either.
> 
> I do think Arkansas does it the old way by notifying if you pass before the NCEES approval. A guy here that I work with took it last year and got the AR email before he got the NCEES email.
> 
> Also, not sure that they go alphabetically, someone else in my office took it a few years ago and said others in AR were getting notified on Thursday and she was frustrated because NCEES still said pending for her and she didn't find out until Friday. Her last name starts with "B", so maybe they go by discipline or some internal numbering system.


Well let's hope your names start with a letter after 'H'.


----------



## JPort

Pass! Arkansas Civil!


----------



## JPort

Last name starts with "P"


----------



## Fady

RBHeadge PE said:


> Groan, every cycle, there is one state that has an extra delayed release. State/NCEES/PCS/CTS point fingers at each other, and a week later it gets itself sorted out. I guess New York is it this year?


I hope not! I just called Castle and they denied that and the guy told me that I will receive an email from NCEES 8-12 weeks after taking the test. I just need them to release so we can work......I can't think of anything but the freaking PE....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fady said:


> I hope not! I just called Castle and they denied that and the guy told me that I will receive an email from NCEES 8-12 weeks after taking the test. I just need them to release so we can work......I can't think of anything but the freaking PE....


lol, yeah, this is how it goes down.

Wish I could say I was trolling, sorry.


----------



## Tres Amigos

passed!!! Arkansas!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tres Amigos said:


> So my coworker called the Arkansas state board person he received his "pass" email from ... The state board was surprised that NCEES had not released the results yet, they were under the impression that NCEES had already released.


In all seriousness, it sounds like this phone call got Arkansas to contact NCEES to get them to open the floodgates.

You and a bunch of people in Arkansas owe him a beer.  :beerchug:


----------



## cbjorklund

Spam F5-ing the NCEES Exam page shows a flicker on the "Result Pending" Like NCEES wants to tell me how I did has my heart jumping.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Purple said:


> HOLY COW! ARKANSAS JUST RELEASED!
> 
> PASSED!!!!!!!!






JPort said:


> Pass! Arkansas Civil!






Tres Amigos said:


> passed!!! Arkansas!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

sgdewitte said:


> Kentucky you are killing me!!


Without a doubt. I'm checking every 15 minutes or so.....gaaaaaah. Just get it over with KY!!!!


----------



## Glengineer

orpheus2708 said:


> If PA keeps this delay up, I'm going to go drink a gallon of schuylkill river punch


Philly area??


----------



## orpheus2708

Glengineer said:


> Philly area??


Yup!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fly eagles fly!


----------



## PhilDelph

orpheus2708 said:


> Yup!


I work two blocks from Independence Beer Garden... so either way I am drinking my lunch.


----------



## orpheus2708

PhilDelph said:


> I work two blocks from Independence Beer Garden... so either way I am drinking my lunch.


lol I'm directly across the street. This waiting is driving me up a wall.


----------



## Glengineer

orpheus2708 said:


> Yup!


Sameses!  Glad to know we didn’t get the Mumps!


----------



## Glengineer

PhilDelph said:


> I work two blocks from Independence Beer Garden... so either way I am drinking my lunch.


Bummer...I’m up in Allentown.  I’m still debating if I’m drinking my lunch or not?


----------



## sgdewitte

Called the Kentucky Board - the receptionist said that the Director got the notification yesterday and just needed to reply. She wasn't sure why he hadn't done that yet, but it should be imminent.


----------



## civilengapr2019

How are states releasing results when NCEES has not posted that they have released the results to the State Boards?

I am anxiously waiting for CA to get on board!


----------



## JPort

RBHeadge PE said:


> In all seriousness, it sounds like this phone call got Arkansas to contact NCEES to get them to open the floodgates.
> 
> You and a bunch of people in Arkansas owe him a beer.  :beerchug:


Lol - I was thinking the same!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Do I sense a post release social hour?


----------



## civilMC

Anyone here from MA?? This is my second attempt at WRE.  I just logged into my PCS account and under Active Applications there is an option for me to pay for my MA PE License.  If I click it, it will allow me to pay $150 but no results on NCEES yet or on MA license look up.  What do other peoples PCS Pages look like?!?! Hoping this means good news!!.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> I called SD.  I was curious if they'd give me insight on the release. She told me they mailed them yesterday.


What time does your mail typically arrive?

:mail-2962:


----------



## civilengapr2019

How are the states releasing results when NCEES has not posted that they released the results to the state licensing boards?

I am now obsessively checking my profile, I hope CA releases soon!


----------



## orpheus2708

This is PA, you never need a reason to drink.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Just called NY Board. Lady informed me they haven’t even received the results yet. She looked me up just in case and confirmed they haven’t received April 2019 results yet. 

NCEES keeps telling us to contact board. Alright I’ve given up.


----------



## StormwaterIsVoodoo

orpheus2708 said:


> lol I'm directly across the street. This waiting is driving me up a wall.


buddy just spoke to someone at the PA board.  they're currently working with IT to get the results processed into PALS, no indication of timeframe other than "as soon as we can".  Results will be announced through PALS.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilMC said:


> Anyone here from MA?? This is my second attempt at WRE.  I just logged into my PCS account and under Active Applications there is an option for me to pay for my MA PE License.  If I click it, it will allow me to pay $150 but no results on NCEES yet or on MA license look up.  What do other peoples PCS Pages look like?!?! Hoping this means good news!!.
> 
> View attachment 13131


So I've given up on trying to read the tea leaves in the Mass online system. To burn stress you can check the last 3-4 Mass release threads, and see if anyone else had this option show up.

I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you, but it looks like you are trending the right direction.


----------



## StormwaterIsVoodoo

civilengapr2019 said:


> How are the states releasing results when NCEES has not posted that they released the results to the state licensing boards?


They have: https://ncees.org/update-on-april-2019-exam-results/


----------



## Glengineer

StormwaterIsVoodoo said:


> buddy just spoke to someone at the PA board.  they're currently working with IT to get the results processed into PALS, no indication of timeframe other than "as soon as we can".  Results will be announced through PALS.


Well...now my stress levels are through the roof.

Also, I’m drinking at lunch!


----------



## EngMES

civilengapr2019 said:


> How are states releasing results when NCEES has not posted that they have released the results to the State Boards?
> 
> I am anxiously waiting for CA to get on board!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> I actually live in Mn. I bet I won't get mine till tomorrow.


FWIW, I think SD releases online after all the letters have gone out. You may get lucky and find an envelope waiting for you when you get home today.


----------



## orpheus2708

StormwaterIsVoodoo said:


> ﻿ buddy just spoke to someone at the PA board.  they're currently working with IT to get the results processed into PALS, no indication of timeframe other than "as soon as we can".  Results will be announced through PALS.


lol so no NCEES email? PALS is a f'd up system, so I hope not.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

StormwaterIsVoodoo said:


> buddy just spoke to someone at the PA board.  they're currently working with IT to get the results processed into PALS, no indication of timeframe other than "as soon as we can".  Results will be announced through PALS.









Seriously though, I've seen this happen in PA before. Buckle up, its gonna be a long ride. See Oct 2014 for the bad news.


----------



## mlavigne

StormwaterIsVoodoo said:


> buddy just spoke to someone at the PA board.  they're currently working with IT to get the results processed into PALS, no indication of timeframe other than "as soon as we can".  Results will be announced through PALS.﻿


of course- so we'll see it next month.  does PA do anything right?  At least its not NJ I guess...


----------



## Glengineer

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do I sense a post release social hour?


Pre-release and post Release??


----------



## aaclites

Come on Flood Gates!  19 States to go!  Even if only one really matters to each of us individually.


----------



## PhilDelph

Glengineer said:


> Pre-release and post Release??


Always drinking.  Fridge in our office currently has 2 cases of beer, I have a bottle of Basil Hayden in my desk drawer, and three different beers on tap at home.  You can never be TOO prepared.


----------



## mlavigne

im in Bethlehem... i could use a post-release brew (one way or another)...


----------



## Glengineer

PhilDelph said:


> Always drinking.  Fridge in our office currently has 2 cases of beer, I have a bottle of Basil Hayden in my desk drawer, and three different beers on tap at home.  You can never be TOO prepared.


You are my hero.  I had a bottle of Red Breast 12....but took it home.  I'm kinda kicking myself for that now!  HA


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sgdewitte said:


> Called the Kentucky Board - the receptionist said that the Director got the notification yesterday and just needed to reply. She wasn't sure why he hadn't done that yet, but it should be imminent.


I think your call got them to contact NCEES to release. Sounds like some people in Kentucky owe you a beer too!

:beerchug:


----------



## PhilDelph

Glengineer said:


> You are my hero.  I had a bottle of Red Breast 12....but took it home.  I'm kinda kicking myself for that now!  HA


That's good stuff.  I got engaged in Ireland 2 years ago and we celebrated with their 15.   Soooo much cheaper than it is here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Is everyone on the board in PA, from the eastern side of the state? No one from the wrong end of the state?


----------



## mlavigne

PhilDelph said:


> Always drinking.  Fridge in our office currently has 2 cases of beer, I have a bottle of Basil Hayden in my desk drawer, and three different beers on tap at home.  You can never be TOO prepared.


Wise choice- I would expect a sufficiently large factor-of-safety from any engineer worth a damn.


----------



## Glengineer

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is everyone on the board in PA, from the eastern side of the state? No one from the wrong end of the state?


They probably couldn't spell EngineerBoards correctly...so they're on some other site.


----------



## grapefruit

I'm in NY, but took the exam in Pittsburgh! NY wants 6 years of experience for civil engineer tech degree...


----------



## orpheus2708

We are indeed the right side of the state


----------



## fyrfytr310

CivilPE4ME said:


> Mn won't even let you sit. That's why I took mine in SD.


Ohio wants 8.  That's why I went to CA.


----------



## eeMark PE

CA board is open now, fingers crossed for results soon.


----------



## aaclites

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is everyone on the board in PA, from the eastern side of the state? No one from the wrong end of the state?


I'm from Carlisle, PA (the middle).  Live in South Carolina now though.  Tested in SC.  Looks like I'd be waiting today either way.


----------



## gotigers

Anyone know anything about SC release?? Thought it would be one of the first!


----------



## Promise_me__Ned

Nothing from Florida yet...


----------



## Asaraga

Florida???


----------



## AnxiousCE

Is Georgia one of the states that requires board approval before releasing results?  Looking back, historically they seem to be early posters minus the October 2018 release.


----------



## solidorange

South Carolina out at 11:17


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BTW, the floodgates I was referring to earlier: it's happening now


----------



## Glengineer

RBHeadge PE said:


> Seriously though, I've seen this happen in PA before. Buckle up, its gonna be a long ride. See Oct 2014 for the bad news.


Why you gotta be THAT GUY, RB!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Glengineer said:


> Why you gotta be THAT GUY, RB!


Because he’s also currently building the map for your benefit.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aaclites said:


> I'm from Carlisle, PA (the middle).


I've got a good friend from Carlisle. It's east of the Appalachians, and anecdotally they're Eagles and Phillies fans so in the east/west PA divide, I consider it east.


----------



## Manimani

WASHINGTON OUT 8:12 AM


----------



## orpheus2708

Glengineer said:


> Why you gotta be THAT GUY, RB!


Let's teepee his house!


----------



## Glengineer

orpheus2708 said:


> Let's teepee his house!


----------



## Ranger1316

Soooooooo glad to be done


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Glengineer said:


> Why you gotta be THAT GUY, RB!


----------



## snapstx

got my results this morning for MDM 

PASSED!


----------



## aaclites




----------



## eeMark PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, the floodgates I was referring to earlier: it's happening now


CA seems to be back in a drought...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Glengineer said:


> Why you gotta be THAT GUY, RB!


In all seriousness though. PA is known for it's colossal fuckups with this. Expect the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

snapstx said:


> got my results this morning for MDM
> 
> PASSED!


MDM?


----------



## orpheus2708

RBHeadge PE said:


> In all seriousness though. PA is known for it's colossal fuckups with this. Expect the worst, hope for the best.


Fingers crossed. I sure hope not.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eeMark said:


> CA seems to be back in a drought...


what else is new?


----------



## snapstx

RBHeadge PE said:


> MDM?


Machine Design and Materials. I guess most people lop off the 'and materials'


----------



## Glengineer

RBHeadge PE said:


> In all seriousness though. PA is known for it's colossal fuckups with this. Expect the worst, hope for the best.


Between the PA gubmint...and IT....I think we’re dead in the water.


----------



## squibbyfish

I PASSED!!!!!

View attachment 13147


----------



## solidorange

Hey @ChebyshevII_PE, we've increased the CompE PE contingent today!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

solidorange said:


> Hey @ChebyshevII_PE, we've increased the CompE PE contingent today!


Congrats! @NY-Computer-Engineer


----------



## solidorange

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Congrats! @NY-Computer-Engineer


We're the three odd-ball PEs. Woo!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

solidorange said:


> We're the three odd-ball PEs. Woo!


“Odd” is definitely the operative word, here...


----------



## SacMe24

@RBHeadge PE....just wondering how come a forum for the April '19 results wasn't created. It seems that this exam cycle was most unceremonious ....did you get that impression as well?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It was made:

http://engineerboards.com/forum/156-apr-2019/

Look at the subforum listing closely. It was listed at the end as a joke.

I wouldn't call it uncermonious so much as 'sudden'. This session's class was really quiet and calm until like day 33. Then everyone suddenly appeared.


----------



## fyrfytr310

SacMe24 said:


> @RBHeadge PE....just wondering how come a forum for the April '19 results wasn't created. It seems that this exam cycle was most unceremonious ....did you get that impression as well?


Its at the end of the list for some reason.


----------



## squibbyfish

SacMe24 said:


> @RBHeadge PE....just wondering how come a forum for the April '19 results wasn't created. It seems that this exam cycle was most unceremonious ....did you get that impression as well?


----------



## enrique_nola

Failed, but not as bummed as I thought I would be.  Gonna forget about it for a little while and give it another go.


----------



## SacMe24

I see it now... thanks !


----------



## orpheus2708

Just got off the phone with PA. They said it was on NCEES to release at this point and they gave them the go ahead?


----------



## StormwaterIsVoodoo

PA is released on NCEES.


----------



## jijir83

FYI... CA has been inputing numbers since Friday for mostly out of staters. The numbers now stand at 90300. If you find 90301, you'll know they're entering more today for people who have met all conditions to get a number.


----------



## orpheus2708

Out and Passed!!!


----------



## WiMN195

MN has the results. Said they're mailing them out today. Not sure if that means the NCEES page will be updated today or not.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

enrique_nola said:


> Failed, but not as bummed as I thought I would be.  Gonna forget about it for a little while and give it another go.


I'm really sorry to hear that. Go get your favorite thing, brood for a while, and then get back on the horse.

Was this your first attempt? And may I ask what discipline you chose? I'm curious.


----------



## cbjorklund

WiMN195 said:


> MN has the results. Said they're mailing them out today. Not sure if that means the NCEES page will be updated today or not.


Thanks for the update! @WiMN195


----------



## PhilDelph

PA is out and I passed!


----------



## grapefruit

Woohoo!!!


----------



## PhilDelph

PA is out and I passed!


----------



## WiMN195

SD hasn't released yet but a buddy said he now has a license number on the state licensing website. No NCEES result yet though.


----------



## Glengineer

Oh my gosh....I’m so freaking elated!


----------



## mlavigne

I couldn't look- i had my wife log on and check for me haha. 

HVAC in PA PASS!!!


----------



## enrique_nola

civilrobot said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. Go get your favorite thing, brood for a while, and then get back on the horse.
> 
> Was this your first attempt? And may I ask what discipline you chose? I'm curious.


First attempt which is, I'm guessing, why it doesn't sting too much.  Construction.  Here are the results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

orpheus2708 said:


> Fingers crossed. I sure hope not.


It didn't happen!



orpheus2708 said:


> Out and Passed!!!






PhilDelph said:


> PA is out and I passed!
> 
> View attachment 13148






grapefruit said:


> Woohoo!!!
> View attachment 13149






PhilDelph said:


> PA is out and I passed!






Glengineer said:


> Oh my gosh....I’m so freaking elated!
> 
> View attachment 13150


Congratulations Pennsylvanians!

Is there a results thread up for PA?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WiMN195 said:


> MN has the results. Said they're mailing them out today. Not sure if that means the NCEES page will be updated today or not.


IIRC, They usually release online after the letters are mailed out. 



WiMN195 said:


> SD hasn't released yet but a buddy said he now has a license number on the state licensing website. No NCEES result yet though.


Have you tried to look yourself up yet?


----------



## WiMN195

RBHeadge PE said:


> IIRC, They usually release online after the letters are mailed out.
> 
> Have you tried to look yourself up yet?


@RBHeadge PE Thanks! And no, I took the test in MN.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> What does your buddies last name start with?


Are you trying to look yourself up?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Don't give up hope, they might still be adding names. Find the last number, wait 30 min, then see if they've added anyone else.

Alternately, see if the most recently added names are in any kind of order (alphabetical, etc).


----------



## WiMN195

CivilPE4ME said:


> Yes. I swear this went 300% better, but I'm not on it.


It was R. Don't lose hope.


----------



## DGrant

Florida?????


----------



## EngMES

CA PASSEDD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLostChemE

California released 10:05 AM PST


----------



## eeMark PE

CA Power, passed on first try.


----------



## CoquiPR

PR is out!!!!

PASS!!!


----------



## Mint93

CA is out!! Passed


----------



## tehparadox1

I’ve been busy the last two days and was going to troll today but I’ve missed most of the action. Also why is there no April 2019 thread?


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

tehparadox1 said:


> I’ve been busy the last two days and was going to troll today but I’ve missed most of the action. Also why is there no April 2019 thread?


http://engineerboards.com/forum/156-apr-2019/


----------



## orpheus2708

RBHeadge PE said:


> Congratulations Pennsylvanians!
> 
> Is there a results thread up for PA?


I looked and didn't see one. I didn't want to start one since I had nothing score wise to contribute?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

orpheus2708 said:


> I looked and didn't see one. I didn't want to start one since I had nothing score wise to contribute?


It's up to you guys. But you may want to have state specific conversations later, like the process for actually getting licensed. It's mostly to make an easy reference to help future test takers


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tehparadox1 said:


> I’ve been busy the last two days and was going to troll today but I’ve missed most of the action. Also why is there no April 2019 thread?


You can still troll Illinois, New Jersey, and Georgia


----------



## Asaraga

Florida out...passed!


----------



## DGrant

Florida is out!! Got the email notification at 1:40pm est.

Passed Construction 1st attempt!


----------



## tb93310

Failed
Florida
48/80
Transportation

I am in disbelief


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OOC, how many people were in the room with you when you tested in SD?


----------



## AnxiousCE

How many of you who passed, took SoPE?


----------



## Glengineer

AnxiousCE said:


> How many of you who passed, took SoPE?


Me!


----------



## eNgINeER93_PE

AnxiousCE said:


> How many of you who passed, took SoPE?


I took EET


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

AnxiousCE said:


> How many of you who passed, took SoPE?


I took it and recommend it.


----------



## DGrant

AnxiousCE said:


> How many of you who passed, took SoPE?


I did and passed. It was great for the AM portion, but only ok for the PM Construction module.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Keshia Weston2:32 pm Hello Idris. How may I help you?

Idris 2:33 pm Hey Keshia, just wanted to say thank you. I bothered you a bunch over past couple days, and i'm sure others did also. I got my results and they were a pass. thanks again! Read

Keshia Weston2:34 pm You're welcome and congratulations

Keshia's congrats was very satisfying.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tb93310 said:


> Failed
> Florida
> 48/80
> Transportation
> 
> I am in disbelief


That sucks! I am so sorry.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DGrant said:


> Florida is out!! Got the email notification at 1:40pm est.
> 
> Passed Construction 1st attempt!


ETA: Just read that you took a prep course.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

tb93310 said:


> Failed
> Florida
> 48/80
> Transportation
> 
> I am in disbelief


You were very close. That's the silver lining. You got this next time.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@DGrant Also, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## CoquiPR

Thank you RB for all your support and wisdom! I thought that* PR* was going to take longer to release the results, but it happened today. I feel like I got rid of a heavy weight.

Passed, and happy!!! Bourbon time!!!  :happy:


----------



## 8-10 Weeks Later

CoquiPR said:


> Passed, and happy!!! Bourbon time!!!  :happy:


Congrats brother! Bourbon over rum in the PR, huh?  Not what I expected.


----------



## fyrfytr310

squibbyfish said:


> I PASSED!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 13147


Me too!  Let's crack open the Blanton's!!!!!!


----------



## CoquiPR

8-10 Weeks Later said:


> Congrats brother! Bourbon over rum in the PR, huh?  Not what I expected.


Rum was for my FE when I was in PR. Now I'm in MA, bourbon is available, more expensive so, why not. Big celebration.


----------



## rockb78

CA is out - I passed on the 2nd try.

For everyone reading who did not pass. Keep your head up. Take a break and regroup. You will pass if you don't give up. When I didn't pass the first time I skipped the next cycle and regrouped, which was a good decision. Good luck!


----------



## Ranger1316

Looks like they just added the format information...


----------



## Jda_14

I’ve seen a lot of screenshots with green “pass” results but none that didn’t pass this time around. Does NCEES show a red “fail” instead?


----------



## Shak1366

_failed transpo with 49/80 _


----------



## eeMark PE

I've been offline since I got my pass notification (mostly celebrating).  Has anyone made an attempt at figuring out the cut score?  I'm particularly interested in EE, Power.


----------



## 8-10 Weeks Later

CoquiPR said:


> Rum was for my FE when I was in PR. Now I'm in MA, bourbon is available, more expensive so, why not. Big celebration.


ooo, MA?  If you're a beer guy, you should head to Tree House Brewery.  Julius/King Julius is some of the best beer in the US in my opinion... and send me some!


----------



## ZW_Pub_Power

8-10 Weeks Later said:


> ooo, MA?  If you're a beer guy, you should head to Tree House Brewery.  Julius/King Julius is some of the best beer in the US in my opinion... and send me some!


You'll get it..... wait for it....... 8-10 weeks later


----------



## squibbyfish

fyrfytr310 said:


> Me too!  Let's crack open the Blanton's!!!!!!


Popping it open now....


----------



## HomeHereNow

Illinois release email 3:40 CT


----------



## fishbone

Oh my GOSH!!!! I got a score of 97!!! Does that mean I have 77/80 correct?? I have several guessing in AM.. Lucky me!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So at the end of day 2, the following states are still waiting:


Rhode Island

New Jersey (partial maybe?)

Georgia

Minnesota 

Mississippi

South Dakota (partial)

Hawaii


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

fishbone said:


> Oh my GOSH!!!! I got a score of 97!!! Does that mean I have 77/80 correct?? I have several guessing in AM.. Lucky me!
> 
> View attachment 13185


Wow good job! That seems fun to know your score.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Wow good job! That seems fun to know your score.


Agreed.  But, for me, I’m good not knowing.  I don’t think I would want to know if I passed by a single point lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You get the same two letters after your name is you get the cut sore or a perfect score.


----------



## MspSdf

tb93310 said:


> Failed
> Florida
> 48/80
> Transportation
> 
> I am in disbelief


Oh no. I feel like I will join you. PM is tricky.


----------



## Stardust

fishbone said:


> Oh my GOSH!!!! I got a score of 97!!! Does that mean I have 77/80 correct?? I have several guessing in AM.. Lucky me!
> 
> View attachment 13185


Nope, does not mean that


----------



## MiMeowToby

Stardust said:


> Nope, does not mean that


So how was the score calculated? does the 97 mean only 3% of people got higher score than him then?


----------



## Stardust

From what I have seen it's not a linear relationship between the Texas scores and the fail scores. How they come up with the Texas score is anyone's guess.


----------



## Oakleycm

A couple of my coworkers and I just found out we passed the pe exam. We all took it early and must finish the experience requirement to receive our license. Upon hearing the news that we passed, our boss told us that if we left for better jobs he wouldn't sign to verify our work history and we would have to start our experience over. Is there a way around this?


----------



## Mechanical Ryan

Fail Illinois 51/80 HVAC


----------



## Stardust

Oakleycm said:


> A couple of my coworkers and I just found out we passed the pe exam. We all took it early and must finish the experience requirement to receive our license. Upon hearing the news that we passed, our boss told us that if we left for better jobs he wouldn't sign to verify our work history and we would have to start our experience over. Is ﻿there a way around this?


Sounds like you need a new boss yesterday.

Depends on the state boards, other PEs can sign for your experience, it doesn't have to be your direct supervisor or bust.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Stardust said:


> Sounds like you need a new boss yesterday.
> 
> Depends on the state boards, other PEs can sign for your experience, it doesn't have to be your direct supervisor or bust.


@OaklandPE ^this

Some states allow you to show your work and calculations in lieu of supervisor signoff. 

How close are you to meeting the experience requirement?


----------



## Oakleycm

I still have just under 3 years but my coworkers have 1.5 and 2 years


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

Oakleycm said:


> A couple of my coworkers and I just found out we passed the pe exam. We all took it early and must finish the experience requirement to receive our license. Upon hearing the news that we passed, our boss told us that if we left for better jobs he wouldn't sign to verify our work history and we would have to start our experience over. Is there a way around this?


Jerk move though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oakleycm said:


> I still have just under 3 years but my coworkers have 1.5 and 2 years


So you could tough it out another year. But then he might take it out on the other two... What state?


----------



## PhilDelph

Oakleycm said:


> A couple of my coworkers and I just found out we passed the pe exam. We all took it early and must finish the experience requirement to receive our license. Upon hearing the news that we passed, our boss told us that if we left for better jobs he wouldn't sign to verify our work history and we would have to start our experience over. Is there a way around this?


Did you have to submit any of your current experience to your state board to sit for the exam?


----------



## EngrPaper

Oakleycm said:


> A couple of my coworkers and I just found out we passed the pe exam. We all took it early and must finish the experience requirement to receive our license. Upon hearing the news that we passed, our boss told us that if we left for better jobs he wouldn't sign to verify our work history and we would have to start our experience over. Is there a way around this?


Did he say that in person or in writing?  Either way, document it and save it away that he said that to you.


----------



## Oakleycm

It was in person. We didn't have to submit any experience. And its Alabama


----------



## fyrfytr310

RBHeadge PE said:


> @OaklandPE ^this
> 
> Some states allow you to show your work and calculations in lieu of supervisor signoff.
> 
> How close are you to meeting the experience requirement?


Agreed.  

That is a highly unprofessional position to take in my view.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oakleycm said:


> It was in person. We didn't have to submit any experience. And its Alabama


Some good news! You don't need your boss to verify.

The very fist line of the experience record states



> Experience Verification forms must be sent to your PE supervisors and*/or associates* (must have been licensed prior to the time being verified) for all engineering engagements listed on your application under question 19 that can be verified. You must collect the form in a sealed, signed across the back flap envelope and submit with your application.


However, do you need another PE you work with to verify. If you can't find a PE to verify, then the endorser would need to fill out another form, see instructions on page 2.

source: http://www.bels.alabama.gov/pdf/exams/PE/PE Verification Form.pdf


----------



## Manimani

Damn. Now that the results are out, Im going to miss the craziness that we endured in this topic the last week or so.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You'll have to come back for the craziness of the next session!


----------



## EngrPaper

Oakleycm said:


> It was in person. We didn't have to submit any experience. And its Alabama






RBHeadge PE said:


> Some good news! You don't need your boss to verify.
> 
> The very fist line of the experience record states
> 
> However, do you need another PE you work with to verify. If you can't find a PE to verify, then the endorser would need to fill out another form, see instructions on page 2.
> 
> source: http://www.bels.alabama.gov/pdf/exams/PE/PE Verification Form.pdf




RBHeadge is correct.  In Alabama, your supervisor doesn't have to be the one to verify.  I am also in AL and I'll be having a coworker verify my experience as our boss isn't a PE.


----------



## Oakleycm

Thanks! @RBHeadge PE


----------



## 8-10 Weeks Later

Manimani said:


> Damn. Now that the results are out, Im going to miss the craziness that we endured in this topic the last week or so.


Stick around for MN, we're still feeling crazy... and I give you my word, I will be bombastically dramatic when results come out, pass or fail, just for you buddy


----------



## Austincivil

On other threads people have mentioned that people made more than 4 attempts. I thought we allowed 3 attempts in 4 year period


----------



## Retaker_PEWannaBE

46/80 Construction. Failed.

I'm gonna take a break, regroup and try again next year.

Congrats to those that passed. Those who didn't make it this time, we got this, feel better.


----------



## eNgINeER93_PE

fishbone said:


> Oh my GOSH!!!! I got a score of 97!!! Does that mean I have 77/80 correct?? I have several guessing in AM.. Lu﻿cky me!
> 
> View attachment 13185


The benefit of being from a state that doesn't release grades is assuming you got a perfect score. haha


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Austincivil said:


> On other threads people have mentioned that people made more than 4 attempts. I thought we allowed 3 attempts in 4 year period


Each state has different rules.


----------



## Mo917

PE-Structural. Unfortunately failed, first attempt.  I got 34 AM &amp; 14 PM so 48 total. My buddy took the same test, got 51 total and still failed. Both in VA. 

Took School of PE and it was very useful for the AM but useless for the PM. T﻿alking to friends who took it last October, their PM questions was very well aligned with the school of pe notes. 

Any advice on study material or references to use for the afternoon? I had all the codes but still got a zero on the codes categories﻿.


----------



## NASATimp

fyrfytr310 said:


> Ohio wants 8.  That's why I went to CA.


How much education does Ohio let you count, though? I assume at least 4 years if not more? I ended up taking it in Michigan rather than Ohio or Indiana largely because registration is much cheaper ($75 initial fee which covers the first year, then $40/year after that), but if it's 8 years with no allowance for education I wouldn't even have qualified in Ohio!


----------



## fyrfytr310

NASATimp said:


> How much education does Ohio let you count, though? I assume at least 4 years if not more? I ended up taking it in Michigan rather than Ohio or Indiana largely because registration is much cheaper ($75 initial fee which covers the first year, then $40/year after that), but if it's 8 years with no allowance for education I wouldn't even have qualified in Ohio!


That’s 8 years after graduation.  No credit given.


----------



## NASATimp

fyrfytr310 said:


> That’s 8 years after graduation.  No credit given.


Hm. The law seems to imply otherwise, but of course I'm an engineer, not a lawyer...

_(1) Professional engineer - A graduate of an approved engineering curriculum of four academic years or more from a school or college approved by the board, and who has had four or more years of experience of a type satisfactory to the board._

(From: https://www.peps.ohio.gov/4733/4733_9.aspx)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The common language way to read that: It's an ABET approved BS *plus* 4 years experience earned after graduation.

California is the only state that counts undergrad as part of the experience requirement.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> California is the only state that counts undergrad as part of the experience requirement.


For the record, WA has something similar. WA requires 8 years of experience, but an accredited BS degree can count for up to 4 years of that experience.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I stand corrected. So it's a weird west coast thing...


----------



## EngrPaper

RBHeadge PE said:


> I stand corrected. So it's a weird west coast thing...


That's redundant.  Just "west coast thing" communicates.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I stand corrected. So it's a weird west coast thing...


Must be. But does that mean that you don’t need a degree in CA to sit for the test? I thought WA was the only state that was weird like that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Most states don't require an ABET degree. But the experience requirement to get around it is much longer.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Most states don't require an ABET degree. But the experience requirement to get around it is much longer.


just to add to this. For many states you can get reduced sentence (lower experience requirement) for a non ABET degree if you can get the NCEES credential evaluation.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Looks like i’m The one who stands corrected.


----------



## MspSdf

MspSdf said:


> In Minneapolis we also have a monthly ITE meeting coming up in the afternoon on May 15 at an Irish Pub. So May 15 is a very eventful day now. https://nc-ite.org/meetinginfo.php
> 
> If results are indeed out on May 15 and anyone needs a drink I can bring a friend for free. I would need a few myself since I expect myself to fail.






8-10 Weeks Later said:


> Stick around for MN, we're still feeling crazy... and I give you my word, I will be bombastically dramatic when results come out, pass or fail, just for you buddy


@8-10 Weeks Later if they do post the results after 2pm, my drinks at the irish pub would either be so good or so bad.


----------



## 8-10 Weeks Later

MspSdf said:


> @8-10 Weeks Later if they do post the results after 2pm, my drinks at the irish pub would either be so good or so bad.


The drinks will be absolutely necessary either way  .  Huh, never been to Kips before, but I don't get down to St Louis Park often... I was toying with the idea of hitting up Dangerous Man Brewing today for my sorrowful/joyful drinking.


----------



## MspSdf

8-10 Weeks Later said:


> The drinks will be absolutely necessary either way  .  Huh, never been to Kips before, but I don't get down to St Louis Park often... I was toying with the idea of hitting up Dangerous Man Brewing﻿ today for my sorrowful/joyful drinking.


Have you tried Fulton Brewing Taproom? We should have a Results release party.


----------



## ads0221

Mo917 said:


> PE-Structural. Unfortunately failed, first attempt.  I got 34 AM &amp; 14 PM so 48 total. My buddy took the same test, got 51 total and still failed. Both in VA.
> 
> Took School of PE and it was very useful for the AM but useless for the PM. T﻿alking to friends who took it last October, their PM questions was very well aligned with the school of pe notes.
> 
> Any advice on study material or references to use for the afternoon? I had all the codes but still got a zero on the codes categories﻿.


Depth use EET


----------



## 8-10 Weeks Later

MspSdf said:


> Have you tried Fulton Brewing Taproom? We should have a Results release party.


Yeah, Fulton is great, Modist is up in that area too. I'm down for some Fulton though... this week is pretty rough for my schedule however


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

My father asked me last night what my score was and when I responded that they don't release the score, he said back in '93 they did. Interesting. Wonder why they stopped.

He said his was a 73. I wish I knew mine so I could brag to him lol.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> My father asked me last night what my score was and when I responded that they don't release the score, he said back in '93 they did. Interesting. Wonder why they stopped.


Probably so NCEES could laugh at us as we try to figure it out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> My father asked me last night what my score was and when I responded that they don't release the score, he said back in '93 they did. Interesting. Wonder why they stopped.
> 
> He said his was a 73. I wish I knew mine so I could brag to him lol.


The scoring metrics have changed, and can continue to change. It was more appropriate to just do it pass/fail, as it makes licensing by comity easier and traceable.

But you should still tell your dad: that you know a guy that knows a guy, and your score was 74.


----------



## Str. Entrepreneur

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Probably so NCEES could laugh at us as we try to figure it out.


Lol. But when I come to think of it, releasing scores is extraneous since they set a threshold for competency. It's not like the USMLE for doctors where your level of competency as defined by the board matters. I'm actually thankful NCEES is not like the USMLE or the BAR.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Str. Entrepreneur said:


> Lol. But when I come to think of it, releasing scores is extraneous since they set a threshold for competency. It's not like the USMLE for doctors where your level of competency as defined by the board matters. I'm actually thankful NCEES is not like the USMLE or the BAR.


Indeed, and the threshold changes every administration.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Pass rates have been updated on the NCEES website.


----------



## NASATimp

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> Pass rates have been updated on the NCEES website.


https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/


----------



## 8-10 Weeks Later

so they've already run statistics on my results that I'm not allowed to see for some arbitrary reason...super

electrical power has a 50% pass rate... double super


----------



## skol-in-wi

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> For the record, WA has something similar. WA requires 8 years of experience, but an accredited BS degree can count for up to 4 years of that experience.


Wisconsin is similar to this as well.  8 years of "experience" is required but can be split to 4 years of education and 4 years of work, or 2 years of school and 6 years of work.  Schools do need to be ABET accredited though.  I have heard, however, that the Wisconsin state board members do not (will not?) generally issue licenses to anyone with the 2 year degrees.


----------



## studierinpink

That Power pass rate is _brutal._


----------



## cbjorklund

8-10 Weeks Later said:


> so they've already run statistics on my results that I'm not allowed to see for some arbitrary reason...super
> 
> electrical power has a 50% pass rate... double super


This is just dumb


----------



## scottandrews

Is there a specific thread where people are posting their scores so we can hone in on the cut score?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

scottandrews said:


> Is there a specific thread where people are posting their scores so we can hone in on the cut score?


http://engineerboards.com/forum/156-apr-2019/

Look there, and find the one that works best for you


----------



## scottandrews

RBHeadge PE said:


> http://engineerboards.com/forum/156-apr-2019/
> 
> Look there, and find the one that works best for you


Ahh, thank you


----------



## 8-10 Weeks Later

MN peeps, called board again, letters have been sent, and to paraphrase: results are released, should be able to see them shortly, by end of day at the latest


----------



## JustTryingToHelp

Mo917 said:


> PE-Structural. Unfortunately failed, first attempt.  I got 34 AM &amp; 14 PM so 48 total. My buddy took the same test, got 51 total and still failed. Both in VA.
> 
> Took School of PE and it was very useful for the AM but useless for the PM. T﻿alking to friends who took it last October, their PM questions was very well aligned with the school of pe notes.
> 
> Any advice on study material or references to use for the afternoon? I had all the codes but still got a zero on the codes categories﻿.


I took SOPE too and felt the same. Good for the AM and crap for the PM. I hear a lot of people like EET for the PM portion. Maybe give that a try?


----------



## 8-10 Weeks Later

8-10 Weeks Later said:


> MN peeps, called board again, letters have been sent, and to paraphrase: results are released, should be able to see them shortly, by end of day at the latest


whelp, looks like everything I've been told was a lie designed specifically to make me go through the stages of grief again. Time to go home and pound a box of mac and cheese... uncooked.


----------



## 8-10 Weeks Later

8-10 Weeks Later said:


> whelp, looks like everything I've been told was a lie designed specifically to make me go through the stages of grief again. Time to go home and pound a box of mac and cheese... uncooked.


Nevermind! MN is in and I passed! literally got the notification as I was leaving the work parking lot.


----------



## MspSdf

8-10 Weeks Later said:


> Nevermind! MN is in and I passed! literally got the notification as I was leaving the work parking lot.


Congrats! I passed too! Fulton next week lets go! DM me.


----------



## 8-10 Weeks Later

MspSdf said:


> Congrats! I passed too! Fulton next week lets go! DM me.


For sure, I'll check my schedule tomorrow. Any other MNers up for a beer next week?


----------



## CivilPE4ME

8-10 Weeks Later said:


> For sure, I'll check my schedule tomorrow. Any other MNers up for a beer next week?


If I find out I passed before EOB on Friday, we are just going to drink at work.  We've all had a rough week.  lol  Congrats on the pass!


----------



## NASATimp

FWIW on the "8 years of experience" thing, that's also how Michigan frames it... so it's not _just _the crazy West Coast:

"Provide documentation of at least 8 years of professional experience in engineering work acceptable to the board of professional engineers, including not more than 5 years of education pursuant to MCL 339.2004(2)(a)"


----------



## eeMark PE

NASATimp said:


> FWIW on the "8 years of experience" thing, that's also how Michigan frames it... so it's not _just _the crazy West Coast:
> 
> "Provide documentation of at least 8 years of professional experience in engineering work acceptable to the board of professional engineers, including not more than 5 years of education pursuant to MCL 339.2004(2)(a)"


That’s the only way I get to be a PE.  CA is similar, I don’t have an engineering degree, just one in applied math and a lot of experience in solar.


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

So have we just started a new tradition of burying the newest results thread on the bottom of the list?


----------



## License to Chill

It appear I mistakenly applied for the wrong license class!  I was always intending to apply to Mechanical (M) with the HVAC discipline.  Instead, I carelessly ticked off the HVAC category on the exam application.  Now after all this effort my license class isn't even the one I was hoping for!  Does anyone know if engineering boards can amend a license class?  I took the same test as I would have under the mechanical HVAC discipline..  Oh man I am really hoping theres an easy solution to this!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE

License to Chill said:


> It appear I mistakenly applied for the wrong license class!  I was always intending to apply to Mechanical (M) with the HVAC discipline.  Instead, I carelessly ticked off the HVAC category on the exam application.  Now after all this effort my license class isn't even the one I was hoping for!  Does anyone know if engineering boards can amend a license class?  I took the same test as I would have under the mechanical HVAC discipline..  Oh man I am really hoping theres an easy solution to this!


Unfortunately I think they require you take some Grad courses for it.


----------



## License to Chill

PowerStroke79_PE said:


> Unfortunately I think they require y﻿ou take some Grad courses for it.


Take grad courses to correct a license class?  lol.  That would be cruel and unusual.  My HVAC engineer peers who ticked the right box on the application are all class Ms..  I want my M class too!


----------



## Tres Amigos




----------



## bdhlphcdh

October is winning.


----------



## fyrfytr310

bdhlphcdh said:


> October is winning.


By a mile.  And the results aren't even out.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Hey hey!  My comment added another page lol


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> By a mile.  And the results aren't even out.


It was a calmer more civilized time back then.....[cue nostalgic music]


----------



## fyrfytr310

ChooChooEngineer_PE said:


> It was a calmer more civilized time back then.....[cue nostalgic music]


Kids today...


----------

